# Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens *

					Einem Bericht der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters zufolge denkt AMD über die Aufspaltung des Unternehmens nach. Denkbar sei beispielsweise die Abspaltung der Grafiksparte oder eines anderen Geschäftsteils. Eine Entscheidung gebe es allerdings noch nicht.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens *


----------



## Dominic134679 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Wäre doch vielleicht gar nicht so dumm.
Die Server- und CPU-Sparte gesondert und die GPU-Sparte gesondert. 
Ich glaube die einzigen Bereiche in denen AMD noch Gewinn einfährt sind Grafikarten und die APUs der Konsolen.


----------



## mathal84 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Die Aktien, nicht die Aktion 


Da hat man sich schon immer viel schön geredet bei dem Kauf von ATI, da wurden aus 2 Firmen die Branchenführern hinterherlaufen eine die 2 Branchenführern hinterherlaufen, jetzt wollen sie wieder 2 machen. 


ATI sehe ich noch eine Chance (vor allem Konsolen und Mittelpreisige Grafikkarten) rein AMD sehe ich schwarz, dafür ist der alte Markt nicht mehr groß genug. 



Ich finde es schade, allein aufgrund der notwendigen Konkurrenz und der Preisspiele. Das wars aber leider schon, seit 7 Jahren bin ich nur noch Intel und Nvidia ausgestattet, einfach weil sie besser sind und waren zum Kaufzeitpunkt.


----------



## Escom2 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Am Besten in Ati und AMD.
Ich habe schon immer gesagt, daß der Kauf von Ati AMD das Genick gebrochen hat.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Tjo, man kann nicht ewig tiefrote Zahlen schreiben und hoffen, dass es irgendwann mal besser wird.


----------



## Dominic134679 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Ich finde es aber interessant, wie AMD mit schlechten Gewinnen und miesen Aktien trotzdem aus wenig Mitteln so etwas wie die Fury X machen kann. Nvidia hat zigfach höhere Budgets für die Entwicklung und Forschung und trotzdem stehen beide "in etwa" gleich gut da.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Ein Aufspaltung könnte der richtige Weg sein.  Ich denke amd's fury könnte einschlagen wie eine Bombe genauso wie nächstes jahr zen. Mal abwarten und Däumchen drücken das es endlich wieder aufwärts geht. Interessant wäre mit zen nächstes jahr ein komplettes System von amd zu kaufen, nach 5jahren Intel Wird es mal wieder Zeit für ein amd System.


----------



## Bevier (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Ob es in absehbarer Zeit soweit ist, muss man noch abwarten. Ich gehe allerdings davon aus, sollte es mit Zen nicht klappen, wars das. Dann kann man eigentlich nur den Grafikkartenpart retten und den Rest zu Grabe tragen. Wobei sie sich in dem Bereich mit ihren Einsparungen aktuell auch keinen Gefallen tun...
Zur Zeit sehe ich eher schwarz für die Zukunft der PC-Spieler, gibt es keine Konkurrenz mehr, wird der von nV begonnene Weg endlich Zuende gegangen und Pascal startet grundsätzlich auch im Einsteigersegment erst bei 350.- $ und die Vorgängermodelle werden auch nicht mehr durch Treiber unterstützt...


----------



## bootzeit (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

ZEN und die 16/14nm Graka Gen abwarten. Wenn´s dann auch wieder nichts wird......Hasta la vista AMD .


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Dominic134679 schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber interessant, wie AMD mit schlechten Gewinnen und miesen Aktien trotzdem aus wenig Mitteln so etwas wie die Fury X machen kann. Nvidia hat zigfach höhere Budgets für die Entwicklung und Forschung und trotzdem stehen beide "in etwa" gleich gut da.



Naja, wenn man bedenkt dass Maxwell nun auch schon wieder ein paar Monate auf dem Buckel hat und dass AMD quasi nur im HighEnd-Bereich etwas wirklich Neues liefert, relativiert sich das Ganze wieder. Nvidia macht auch nur noch das Nötigste und kassiert dabei kräftig ab, siehe Titan (X), GTX 980Ti, GTX 980, usw. 
AMD leistet sehr viel, wenn man die finanzielle Situation betrachtet, aber sie können der Konkurrenz auch keinen beinharten Kampf liefern, nicht in der GPU-Sparte und erst recht nicht bei den CPUs. 

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn die GPU-Sparte unter dem Namen AMD weiter laufen würde. Die CPU-Sparte könnte dann z.B. Samsung übernehmen und da mal richtig Geld reinpumpen, damit man wieder zu Intel aufschließen kann. Oder Samsung kauft gleich den ganzen Laden.


----------



## Palmdale (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Ja, vorhin scho über Reuters gelesen. Düstere Wolken sind nicht erst kürzlich am Horizont aufgetaucht. Technisch gesehen stimme ich Bevier zu, Fury und Zen müssen liefern. Wenn nicht, bricht die finanzielle Miesere mittelfristig das Genick, da R&D am ehesten leidet. Hinzu kommt, dass die jeweiligen Gegenspieler Intel und Nvidia lediglich auf einer Hochzeit tanzen, AMD auf beiden. Allein die Dimensionen zu Umsatz & Gewinn im Vergleich zu Intel sind gigantisch.

Dass sich Intel und Nvidia dann Mondpreise erlauben, glaube ich jedoch nicht. Angebot und Nachfrage regeln zwar den Preis, doch sind z.B. Intel-CPUs so selten zu wechseln aufgrund der Langlebigkeit, dass noch höhere Preise keinerlei Abverkauf generieren würden; und Intel steht den Boardpartnern mit neuen Chipsätzen auch in der Pflicht, diesen einen Absatz zu generieren. Gleiches für Nvidia, wenn zu teuer, kaufts auch keiner mehr und dreht eher den Regler runter. Die paar wenigen Enthusiasten mit Karten jenseits der 500€ sollte man nicht als Maßstab nehmen. Auch ich kauf das erste Mal eine Karte für 767€...


----------



## Oromis16 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> [COLOR=#000000] Su, der seit Oktober die Führung bei AMD innewohnt, lasse diese Option allerdings erneut prüfen.


Das ist eine Frau ;)


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frau



Der Satz ist absolut korrekt, ich musste ihn auch erst fünf mal lesen 

Das "der" bezieht sich auf "Frau Su". Macht es glaube ich verständlicher:


> Frau Su, der seit Oktober die Führung bei AMD innewohnt, lasse diese Option allerdings erneut prüfen.


----------



## VeriteGolem (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Wird auch Zeit. 2016 geht dann die Prozessorsparte in Konkurs, weil die sind ja noch ärmer dran was den Marktanteil angeht. Ich würde eher die Prozessorsparte killen und alles auf Grakas setzen. Neue Treiber, dicker Support, konkurrenzfähige Karten. Grakas verkaufen sich auch öfter. Ich meine wer vor 5 Jahren nen I7 gekauft hat, kann immer noch locker mit zocken, nicht besonders rentabel.


----------



## matty2580 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Palmdale schrieb:


> , Fury und Zen müssen liefern. Wenn nicht, bricht die finanzielle Miesere mittelfristig das Genick, da R&D am ehesten leidet.


Du gibst dir darauf selbst die Antwort. ^^



Palmdale schrieb:


> Die paar wenigen Enthusiasten mit Karten jenseits der 500€ sollte man nicht als Maßstab nehmen.


Fury kann AMD nicht retten. Viel wichtiger ist die Preisklasse bis 300€.
Und da wurde der "Teebeutel" jetzt schon teilweise 2 mal aufgegossen.


----------



## mimamutzel (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



mathal84 schrieb:


> Die Aktien, nicht die Aktion
> 
> 
> Da hat man sich schon immer viel schön geredet bei dem Kauf von ATI, da wurden aus 2 Firmen die Branchenführern hinterherlaufen eine die 2 Branchenführern hinterherlaufen, jetzt wollen sie wieder 2 machen.
> ...



Was verstehst du unter sie sind besser? -_-


----------



## Oromis16 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Der Satz ist absolut korrekt, ich musste ihn auch erst fünf mal lesen
> 
> Das "der" bezieht sich auf "Frau Su". Macht es glaube ich verständlicher:



Kapiert^^
Danke


----------



## mimamutzel (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frau



Des Satzbau ist korrekt, nur so. Lies es dir noch paar mal durch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Dominic134679 schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber interessant, wie AMD mit schlechten Gewinnen und miesen Aktien trotzdem aus wenig Mitteln so etwas wie die Fury X machen kann. Nvidia hat zigfach höhere Budgets für die Entwicklung und Forschung und trotzdem stehen beide "in etwa" gleich gut da.



"in etwa"? Nur wenn man die Endkundenpreise berücksichtigt, aber genau da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz: Hawaii dürfte deutlich teurer als GK104 gewesen sein, Fury dürfte deutlich teurer als GM200 sein. AMD tritt seit Jahren mit Masse statt Klasse an und kompensiert die geringeren Entwicklungskapazitäten mit mehr Einheiten, breiteren Speicherinterfaces, etc., um die gleiche Leistung zu erreichen. Das AMD die Karten trotzdem zu gleichen oder niedrigeren Preisen verkauft, ist schlichtweg Marktzwang, weil sie zu angemessen hohen Preisen niemand haben wollte. Es bedeutet aber, dass AMD in der nächsten Generation noch weniger in R&D investieren kann.
Und nicht vergessen: AMD hat seit 2011 (!) keine neue GPU-Architektur mehr entwickelt und auch die bestehenden Einheiten nur zu vier neuen Chips zusammengefügt. Nvidia hat mit größerem Budget im gleichen Zeitraum zwei neue Architekturen mit 9 neuen Chips realisiert und kann dank der neueren Technik heutzutage mit dem 10% kleineren GM204 (z.T. 30%, wenn man die teildeaktivierten Chips betrachtet) gegen Hawaii antreten, obwohl man ein halb (!) so teures Speicherinterface verbaut und die Leistung mit einem deutlich niedrigeren Power Target deutlich begrenzt.

(Letzteres interessiert zwar viele Endandwender nicht, ist aber letztlich ein wichtiger Aspekt beim "technisch mithalten können". Wenn man sich die Vorableaks zur Fury X kritisch anguckt, dann dürfte die Fury non-X nicht an einer 980ti vorbeikommen, während das 980er non-ti mit ähnlichem Verbrauch, also mit erhöhtem Powertarget, sehr wohl schaffen. Das heißt AMD tritt bald mit einem riesigen ±600 mm Chip und sicherlich schweineteurem HBM gegen kostengünstige Nvidia-Mittelklassetechnik an. Sicher: Dank Nvidias Preisgestaltung und der noch höheren Preise für unlimitierte GM204-Karten wird man aus Sicht des Endkunden wieder "in etwa" auf Augenhöhe sein. Aber wie soll AMD so jemals aus der Finanzfalle rauskommen, wenn sie hohe Produktionskosten mit niedrigen Endpreisen kombinieren?)


----------



## 3dSchaltung (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

amd hat wohl mehr als ein problem, die einzigen produkte die langfristig gefragt und in hohen stückzahlen abgesetzt werden können, zumindest im consumer markt sind apu´s. wenn sie ein bein absägen ist es noch schwieriger sich zu halten. meine persönliche meinung: für amd ist eigtl schon alles zu spät da zuviel kapital abgeflossen ist, festwerte wie fabriken und gebäude samt und sonders versilbert wurden und der personelle wissenstand durch abwerbung und kündigung schon seit jahren schmilzt. hoffentlich bringen sie noch mal eine cpu wie den intel pentium anniversary edition, die würde ich mir als andenken kaufen.


----------



## Oromis16 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Hawaii stand auch nie gegen GK104, und Fury ist natürlich teurer als GM200, hat ja auch DP Einheiten. Und davon nicht zu knapp. Der DP-OpenCL-Markt ist damit für NVidia dieses Jahr verloren, und ich hoffe, dass die Zeit bis Pascal einige Softwarehersteller dazu bringt Cuda durch OpenCL zu ersetzen.

Ich will nicht alles schönreden, aber konkurrenzfähig ist die Firma in manchen Bereichen durchaus.


----------



## Illithide (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "in etwa"? Nur wenn man die Endkundenpreise berücksichtigt, aber genau da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz: Hawaii dürfte deutlich teurer als GK104 gewesen sein, Fury dürfte deutlich teurer als GM200 sein. AMD tritt seit Jahren mit Masse statt Klasse an und kompensiert die geringeren Entwicklungskapazitäten mit mehr Einheiten, breiteren Speicherinterfaces, etc., um die gleiche Leistung zu erreichen. Das AMD die Karten trotzdem zu gleichen oder niedrigeren Preisen verkauft, ist schlichtweg Marktzwang, weil sie zu angemessen hohen Preisen niemand haben wollte. Es bedeutet aber, dass AMD in der nächsten Generation noch weniger in R&D investieren kann.
> Und nicht vergessen: AMD hat seit 2011 (!) keine neue GPU-Architektur mehr entwickelt und auch die bestehenden Einheiten nur zu vier neuen Chips zusammengefügt. Nvidia hat mit größerem Budget im gleichen Zeitraum zwei neue Architekturen mit 9 neuen Chips realisiert und kann dank der neueren Technik heutzutage mit dem 10% kleineren GM204 (z.T. 30%, wenn man die teildeaktivierten Chips betrachtet) gegen Hawaii antreten, obwohl man ein halb (!) so teures Speicherinterface verbaut und die Leistung mit einem deutlich niedrigeren Power Target deutlich begrenzt.
> 
> (Letzteres interessiert zwar viele Endandwender nicht, ist aber letztlich ein wichtiger Aspekt beim "technisch mithalten können". Wenn man sich die Vorableaks zur Fury X kritisch anguckt, dann dürfte die Fury non-X nicht an einer 980ti vorbeikommen, während das 980er non-ti mit ähnlichem Verbrauch, also mit erhöhtem Powertarget, sehr wohl schaffen. Das heißt AMD tritt bald mit einem riesigen ±600 mm Chip und sicherlich schweineteurem HBM gegen kostengünstige Nvidia-Mittelklassetechnik an. Sicher: Dank Nvidias Preisgestaltung und der noch höheren Preise für unlimitierte GM204-Karten wird man aus Sicht des Endkunden wieder "in etwa" auf Augenhöhe sein. Aber wie soll AMD so jemals aus der Finanzfalle rauskommen, wenn sie hohe Produktionskosten mit niedrigen Endpreisen kombinieren?)



??? 
In etwa gleichauf stimmt schon. Gerade auch, was die Leistung angeht. Die Vorableaks  der Fury sprechen da eine deutliche Sprache,alle. Da machst Du Dir wohl etwas vor. Für eine 980Ti@ Stock wird es auslangen. Und Deinen Vergleich 980>=980Ti braucht man wohl nicht erst ernsthaft kommentieren.

Das AMD für seine eigene Entwicklungsfähigkeit oft zu geringe Preise genommen hat mag stimmen und wird sich sicher ändern müssen. Ein neuer Investor und das Abschneiden alter Zöpfe täte AMD wahrscheinlich gar nicht schlecht und wird wohl kommen müssen, wenn ZEN nicht rund laufen sollte.


----------



## gorgeous188 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Gibt es dann bald wieder "echte" ATIs?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Escom2 schrieb:


> Am Besten in Ati und AMD.
> Ich habe schon immer gesagt, daß der Kauf von Ati AMD das Genick gebrochen hat.



andere sagen ohne ATI wäre AMD schon lange tot.


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Jetzt rächt sich, was AMD-Kunden immer so begrüßt haben.
Hauptsache die Grafikkarten sind für einen Apfel und ein Ei zu haben.
Auch jetzt scheint keiner bereit zu sein für eine Karte die mit einer GTX980ti und Titan X mithalten kann einen angemessenen Preis zu zahlen.
Im Gegenteil, AMD würde für verrückt erklärt, wenn sie einen entsprechenden Preis ansetzen würden.

Daraus folgt nur, dass ein immer kleineres Entwicklungsbuget zur Verfügung steht ... nVidia auf der anderen Seite aber genug Leute zur Verfügung stellen kann um Gameworks in Spielen zu pushen. Während es auf der anderen Seite an Mitarbeitern fehlt um entsprechende Entwicklungen auf AMD-Seite voranzubringen.

Und dann darf man sich wieder anhören, wie fies doch die Entwickler sind Gameworks in ihre Titel einzubauen und AMD damit auszuboten.

Ja, Geiz ist eben in dem Moment nicht mehr Geil, wenn es dafür sorgt, dass man den Anbieter damit an den Abgrund bringt oder ihn sogar drüberstößt.

Das Ergebnis habt ihr jetzt beim neuen Portfolio der AMD-Karten von diesem Jahr .... Alles bis zur HighEnd-Klasse sind nur Rebrands mit marginalen Verbesserungen (wahrscheinlich sogar nur im Treiber). Ist ja auch logisch. Ein Rebrand kostet nur marginale Entwicklungskosten. Es ist einfach kein Geld mehr vorhanden, mit dem man die Entwicklung einer kompletten Neuauflage finanzieren könnte.

Die Tatsache, dass aber keiner bereit ist Geld für ein Rebrand auszugeben wird dazu führen, dass noch weniger Geld in der Entwicklungskasse ist.  Die Entwicklung im 14nm-Bereich wollen aber auch bezahlt werden. 
Ich sehe es schon kommen, dass in 1-2 Jahren nVidia Konkurenzlos darsteht und dann brauchen wir uns um eine Stagnation auf dem Grafiksektor wie wir sie schon auf dem Prozessormarkt haben nicht mehr Wundern.

Aber Geiz ist ja immer noch Geil ... gell.


----------



## IronAngel (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

tja  hätte  AMD  eine  aktuelle  CPU  für den  Desktop Bereich,  würde ich sie sofort  kaufen,  aber  haben  sie  nicht  !  So ist  es  kein  Wunder  das  kein  Geld  in  die  Kassen  kommt,  die  APUs  verkaufen  sich viel zu schlecht, ausser  vielleicht  beim  Konsolendeal.

Die  jetzigen  APUs  sind  viel  zu langsam zum  vernünfigen  zocken,  da langt auch  ein  i3  oder am1,  mit  denen  kann ich auch nicht zocken.

Back  to  topic,  das  Aufspalten  ist zwiespaltig.  Zum einen  würde  die  GPU  Abteilung momentan  überleben,  aber  die  CPU  Sparte  mitsicherheit  nicht.  Geht  die  CPU  Sparte  unter,  gibt es auch keine  neuen  APUs.  Teufelskreis schätze ich.


----------



## Rollora (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Wenns so kommt wäre das eine mittlere Katastrophe.
~2006 gekauft, bislang überhaupt nicht profitabel, inzwischen viele Leute abgebaut, runtergewirtschaftet, müsste mans billiger wieder verkaufen.
Und was ist mit den APUs?
Nach dem Blitz Ein- und Ausstieg im Microserverbereich aber nicht verwunderlich


----------



## Dominic134679 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Ich glaube AMD bräuchte nur einen großen neuen Investor, der die Firma wieder voranbringt. Samsung hat z. B. Kohle ohne Ende. Wenn die den Laden aufkaufen würden, könnte man Nvidia in 1-2 Jahren locker überholen. Nicht nur aus technologischer, sondern auch aus Marketing-technischer Sicht. Samsung weiß vorzüglich, wie man seine Produkte zu bewerben hat, das können die Texaner eher weniger, weil Geldmangel.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Dominic134679 schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber interessant, wie AMD mit schlechten Gewinnen und miesen Aktien trotzdem aus wenig Mitteln so etwas wie die Fury X machen kann. Nvidia hat zigfach höhere Budgets für die Entwicklung und Forschung und trotzdem stehen beide "in etwa" gleich gut da.



Naja ein 3/4 Jahr später kommt erst etwas von AMD und dann weiß man auch nicht in wie weit sich Nvidia zurückhält oder nicht.
Pascal ist bereits schon zumindest roh fertig, während AMD gerade mal damit angefangen hat Fury zu releasen.

Wäre für AMD wirklich das Beste das Unternehmen wieder auszuspalten. Man hat sich einfach damals beim Kauf von ATI übernommen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> andere sagen ohne ATI wäre AMD schon lange tot.



Das wird der Wahrheit wohl eher gerecht. Das ist der einzige Bereich, wo AMD noch mithalten kann. Von konkurrieren oder gar führen kann keine Rede sein. 



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Jetzt rächt sich, was AMD-Kunden immer so begrüßt haben.
> Hauptsache die Grafikkarten sind für einen Apfel und ein Ei zu haben.
> Auch jetzt scheint keiner bereit zu sein für eine Karte die mit einer GTX980ti und Titan X mithalten kann einen angemessenen Preis zu zahlen.
> Im Gegenteil, AMD würde für verrückt erklärt, wenn sie einen entsprechenden Preis ansetzen würden.



Ja, weil man bei AMD wohl schon seit Jahren denkt, dass man everybody's Darling sein muss, vor allen bei den Gamern. Nvidia mag zwar vielmals nicht im Interesse der Gamer handeln, etwa in dem sie sehr eng mit Spieleentwicklern zusammen arbeiten und sie "überreden" auf Gameworks, PhysX, usw. zu setzen. Je mehr Spiele diese Features unterstützen, desto eher wollen die Leute auch eine nVidia-Karte. Und je höher der nVidia-Marktanteil, desto eher orientieren sich die Entwickler an den nVidia-Karten. Für nVidia ein Cash-Kreis, für AMD ein Teufelskreis. Und im Endeffekt hat AMD nichts davon, dass man bei den Gamern so beliebt ist.


----------



## Rollora (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> andere sagen ohne ATI wäre AMD schon lange tot.


Also ATI hat Gewinne erwirtschaftet bevor man von AMD gekauft wurde 

Schau dir mal die Marktanteile an, 2006 hat AMD ATI gekauft
http://www.3dcenter.org/image/view/8820/_original


----------



## Chinaquads (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Rollora schrieb:


> Also ATI hat Gewinne erwirtschaftet bevor man von AMD gekauft wurde
> 
> Schau dir mal die Marktanteile an, 2006 hat AMD ATI gekauft
> http://www.3dcenter.org/image/view/8820/_original



Krasser ***** AMD ist ja kurz vorm Verfall, wenn man dieser Grafik glauben darf


----------



## Rollora (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Krasser ***** AMD ist ja kurz vorm Verfall, wenn man dieser Grafik glauben darf


Ist von diesem Artikel:
Die Grafikchip- und Grafikkarten-Marktanteile im vierten Quartal 2014 | 3DCenter.org
Und 3D Center ist eine sehr seriöse Seite, die Quellen immer gut hinterfragen, sofern es etwas zweifelhaftes gibt.

Problem ist eben wirklich: selbst, wenn es 50:50 wären, Nvidia verdient einfach viel mehr Geld mit Grafikkarten allein, wie AMD mit CPUs, GPUs, APUs..., weil sie 1. einen höheren Preis anbieten können und 2. deren Chips einfach kleiner sind und somit wesentlich günstiger zu produzieren.
Das ist eigentlich das, wass mich an Maxwell am meisten Fasziniert: wieviel Leistung man aus wie wenig Chipfläche/Transistoren rausholt im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz.

Unwichtige DP Einheiten hin oder her, wenn die wirklich den zusätzlichen Ballast ausmachen würden, ist man bei AMD einfach dumm sie in jedem Chip mitzunehmen, schließlich interessieren DP Einheiten nichtmal 1% des Marktes


----------



## matty2580 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Leo hat ja gut beschrieben was geschehen wird, wenn die Entwicklung anhält.



			
				Leonidas schrieb:
			
		

> Noch sind wir glücklicherweise von einer solchen Situation im Grafikchip-Markt um einiges entfernt. Und dennoch muß faktisch jetzt etwas passieren – denn es wäre zu bezweifeln, daß sich AMD solcherart niedrige Marktanteil in einem sich schließlich eher seitwärts bewegenden Markt lange leisten kann, ehe es zu ernsthaften Folgen kommt. Diese kann das Abspringen von Grafikkarten-Herstellern und OEM-Partnern sein, aber auch eine weitere Kürzung des Entwicklungsetats für Radeon-Grafikkarten könnte durch zu niedrige Einnahmen heraufbeschworen werden. AMD kann sich hier gut und gerne sein eigenes Schicksal im CPU-Bereich vor Augen führen, wo man teilweise nur deswegen nicht mehr bei großen OEMs und Distributoren gelistet ist, weil man derzeit einfach zu klein ist und sich der extra Aufwand nicht lohnt. Ein Duopol kann eben nur vernünftig funktionieren, wenn beide Anbieter halbwegs gut dabei sind, während ein Duopol aus einem großen und einem kleinen Anbieter immer dazu tendiert, in ein Monopol umzukippen.


Da sieht man, dass Leo eigentlich einen guten Überblick hat, auch wenn die aktuelle Launch-Analyse zur 3xx Series von AMD mir nicht sonderlich gefallen hat. ^^
Jetzt überlegt man wieder das Unternehmen zu zerschlagen, und bringt Refreshs/Rebrands, teilweise zum 2. Mal in Folge.


----------



## chaotium (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ist von diesem Artikel:
> Die Grafikchip- und Grafikkarten-Marktanteile im vierten Quartal 2014 | 3DCenter.org
> Und 3D Center ist eine sehr seriöse Seite, die Quellen immer gut hinterfragen, sofern es etwas zweifelhaftes gibt.
> 
> ...



Naja vllt forscht und entwickelt NV einfach besser, aber das sagt nichts aus.

Bevor man alles ausgliedert sollte man mal intern die Techniker und Entwickler über Board werfen.

Ich mein ich hatte ein Wochen eine R9280X, die war nicht schlecht, allerdings gestaltete sich der Rest schwierig. Ich mußte erst den Treiber ohne die Karte installieren, damit Windows die AMD Karte erkannt.


Für den Erfolg seitens AMD gehören zwei Dinge. Hardware und Software.
Hardware kann ich mich nicht beschweren, aber software seitig kannste es einfach vergessen.

Das hat man an den Spielen wie PCs, The witcher oder GTA gesehen, dann aber behaupten dass die Studios keine Unterstützung erlaubten von AMD, dass ist lächerlich. 
Das ist momentan aus meiner sicht AMDs größte Baustelle


----------



## Maxicus (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Müsste es nicht heißen "Su, die seit Jahren .... " Statt : Su, der seit Jahren...." ??


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Rollora schrieb:


> Problem ist eben wirklich: selbst, wenn es 50:50 wären, Nvidia verdient einfach viel mehr Geld mit Grafikkarten allein, wie AMD mit CPUs, GPUs, APUs..., weil sie 1. einen höheren Preis anbieten können und 2. deren Chips einfach kleiner sind und somit wesentlich günstiger zu produzieren.
> Das ist eigentlich das, wass mich an Maxwell am meisten Fasziniert: wieviel Leistung man aus wie wenig Chipfläche/Transistoren rausholt im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz.



Dazu kommt noch, dass AMD immer wieder opensource-Features (mit)entwickelt und dafür auch einiges investiert, daraus aber keinen Nutzen ziehen kann. TressFX, FreeSync, Mantle, TrueAudio, usw. sind ja alles tolle, fortschrittliche Technologien, aber wie viele Games unterstützen sie denn? Wenn es hoch kommt, vielleicht eine Handvoll. Das reicht aber nicht, um die Leute davon zu überzeugen sich eine AMD-Karte zu kaufen. nVidia dagegen übernimmt 3dfx für ein paar hundert Millionen, nutzt SLI um mehr Karten zu verkaufen, übernimmt Ageia und tut das Gleiche mit PhysX. Man akquiriert Technologien, die andere entwickelt haben und stellt diese geschickt als "Mehrwert" für den Kunden dar, damit er zu nVidia greift. nVidia lässt einfach mehr das A-Loch raushängen, fährt die Ellenbogen aus und spielt auch mal unfair, wenn es sein muss. Rein finanziell gibt ihnen dieses Vorgehen recht, für uns Gamer ist es natürlich weniger schön.


----------



## Palmdale (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Illithide schrieb:


> ???
> In etwa gleichauf stimmt schon. Gerade auch, was die Leistung angeht. Die Vorableaks  der Fury sprechen da eine deutliche Sprache,alle. Da machst Du Dir wohl etwas vor. Für eine 980Ti@ Stock wird es auslangen. Und Deinen Vergleich 980>=980Ti braucht man wohl nicht erst ernsthaft kommentieren.
> 
> Das AMD für seine eigene Entwicklungsfähigkeit oft zu geringe Preise genommen hat mag stimmen und wird sich sicher ändern müssen. Ein neuer Investor und das Abschneiden alter Zöpfe täte AMD wahrscheinlich gar nicht schlecht und wird wohl kommen müssen, wenn ZEN nicht rund laufen sollte.



Hm, sowohl technisch als auch betriebswirtschaftlich ist die Aussage dennoch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Da es noch gibts keine unabhängigen Benchmarks gibt, sollte man von den AMD ausgewählten  noch bissl was abziehen. Somit bleibt doch übrig, dass die Fury (ohne X) nicht an der TI vorbeikommt und vermutlich die gtx980 OC für eine Fury (ohne X) der Leistung ebenbürtig ist. Etwas anderes wurde nicht beschrieben und sollte man sehr wohl ernst nehmen. Bleibt das gleiche Resümee: gleichauf in Leistung, aber teurer zu produzieren und voraussichtlich geringerer Verkaufspreis > kein Gewinn.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



mathal84 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, allein aufgrund der notwendigen Konkurrenz und der Preisspiele. Das wars aber leider schon, seit 7 Jahren bin ich nur noch Intel und Nvidia ausgestattet, einfach weil sie besser sind und waren zum Kaufzeitpunkt.



AMD hatte in den vergangenen sieben Jahren immer wieder bessere Angebote als Nvidia und Intel. Das Problem ist, dass das irgendwie niemanden interessiert. Der Phenom II X6 war mindestens preislich spitze. Die Radeon HD 5870 war konkurrenzlos, aber alle warteten auf Fermi. Die Radeon 7970 war früher da als die GTX 680 und hat nun den längeren Atem, aber "die Kunden" kaufen Nvidia.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rollora (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Stimme dir in allen Punkten voll zu, einen muss ich ergänzen:


xtrame90 schrieb:


> Für den Erfolg seitens AMD gehören zwei Dinge. Hardware und Software.
> Hardware kann ich mich nicht beschweren, aber software seitig kannste es einfach vergessen.


AMD fehlte es eindeutig immer am Marketing.
Denn mit genug Marketing (dazu zählt auch Entwicklersupport) und Werbung kann man eigentlich auch bescheidene Produkte gut verkaufen 
Man erinnere sich an den Pentium 4, der 80% Marktanteil hielt gegen den Athlon 64. 
Und wehe es kommt wieder wer mit "das war doch nur wegen dem Saturn/Mediamarkt-Deal"  
Hauptsächlich war das wegen einem Marketingbudget von mehreren Hundert Millionen pro Quartal.





PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> AMD hatte in den vergangenen sieben Jahren  immer wieder bessere Angebote als Nvidia und Intel. Das Problem ist,  dass das irgendwie niemanden interessiert. Der Phenom II X6 war  mindestens preislich spitze. Die Radeon HD 5870 war konkurrenzlos, aber  alle warteten auf Fermi. Die Radeon 7970 war früher da als die GTX 680  und hat nun den längeren Atem, aber "die Kunden" kaufen Nvidia.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Zumindest die 10% der Käufer, die sich über die Produkte interessieren. Die anderen 90% sind vom Marketing abhängig


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Maxicus schrieb:


> Müsste es nicht heißen "Su, die seit Jahren .... " Statt : Su, der seit Jahren...." ??



Nein müsste es nicht, das wird wen man richtig liest auch deutlich:
_Su, *der *seit Oktober die Führung bei AMD innewohnt,... 
_
Das der bezieht sich dort auf die Person die die Führung hat. Man könnte es auch so schreiben:
_Su, *der Person* die seit Oktober die Führung bei AMD innewohnt,...
_
Würde man da die schreiben wäre es falsch:
_Su, *die* seit Oktober die Fürhung bei AMD innewohnt,..._

Oder anders geschrieben:
_Su, *die Person* die seit Oktober die Führung von AMD innewohnt,..._

So ist das mit Deutsch, schwere Sprache.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Maxicus schrieb:


> Müsste es nicht heißen "Su, die seit Jahren .... " Statt : Su, der seit Jahren...." ??



Du bist etwas spät, schau mal ein-zwei Seiten vorher


----------



## Tiz92 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Wenn AMD die CPU/GPUs spaltet stirbt die CPU Sparte bald, außer sie machen es wenn Zen gut wird. 

Ich erlaube es mir zu sagen dass die letzen 3-4 Jahre die GPUs (was ja streng genommen nicht mal direkt AMD ist) und bisschen die APUs von Ati AMD am Leben gehalten haben. 

Ein Investor? Ja wäre toll. Aber wieso sollte Samsung, so reich sie auch sind, in so ein Laden investieren. Wegen der x86 alleine? Naja.. Wegen GPU know how? Vielleicht, allerdings sind deren ARM SoC GPUs nicht gerade schlecht und  da macht man mehr Geld als mit ein paar Desktop/ Workstation GPUs.

Alles in allem muss Zen einschlagen, Fiji muss gut, schnell und effizient werden, das Marketing muss Gas geben und die 16 nm GPUs müssen auch so gut sein wie nur irgendwie möglich.

Denn eins ist gewiss Leute, und das gilt auch für die "schlauen" Fanboys: Ein Monopol, sei es GPU oder CPU, schadet ALLEN.


----------



## Icedaft (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> AMD hatte in den vergangenen sieben Jahren immer wieder bessere Angebote als Nvidia und Intel. Das Problem ist, dass das irgendwie niemanden interessiert. Der Phenom II X6 war mindestens preislich spitze. Die Radeon HD 5870 war konkurrenzlos, aber alle warteten auf Fermi. Die Radeon 7970 war früher da als die GTX 680 und hat nun den längeren Atem, aber "die Kunden" kaufen Nvidia.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Bedauerlicherweise folgt PCGH aus betriebswirtschaftlichen Gründen ja selber der dummen Schafherde in dem Sie bei ihren PCGH-PCs ausschließlich auf Konfigurationen aus Intel und NVIDIA setzt. Wenn ein Fachmagazin schon kein Vertrauen in die Leistungsfähigkeit gewisser    Produkte eines Herstellers setzt, wie soll es dann der unversierte User tun?


----------



## StarforceZx (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Bedauerlicherweise folgt PCGH aus betriebswirtschaftlichen Gründen ja selber der dummen Schafherde in dem Sie bei ihren PCGH-PCs ausschließlich auf Konfigurationen aus Intel und NVIDIA setzt. Wenn ein Fachmagazin schon kein Vertrauen in die Leistungsfähigkeit gewisser    Produkte eines Herstellers setzt, wie soll es dann der unversierte User tun?


Wenn keiner die AMD PCs kauft kann PCGH auch nichts machen, es geht ja schließlich um Geld.

Ich wette sogar drauf, dass sich PCGH PCs mit AMD GPUs (wenn es sie denn schon mal gab) deutlich schlechter verkauft haben als Nvidia PCs.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Wir sind mit unseren paar Hundert verkauften PCs im Jahr gar nichts – die Reichweite, mit der wir über Produkte _informieren_, ist gigantisch viel größer. Und genau dort, im Heft, haben wir in den vergangenen Jahren unzählige AMD-Produkte getestet und empfohlen. Kaufen und vor allem darüber nachdenlen, was sie kaufen, müssen die Kunden aber selbst, das können wir niemandem abnehmen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Bedauerlicherweise folgt PCGH aus betriebswirtschaftlichen Gründen ja selber der dummen Schafherde in dem Sie bei ihren PCGH-PCs ausschließlich auf Konfigurationen aus Intel und NVIDIA setzt. Wenn ein Fachmagazin schon kein Vertrauen in die Leistungsfähigkeit gewisser    Produkte eines Herstellers setzt, wie soll es dann der unversierte User tun?



Stimmt. Ich sehe keinen einzigen PCGH-PC mit einer AMD-Grafikkarte drin, obwohl es die auch mal eine Zeit lang gab. Ich glaube zuletzt mit einer HD7970.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir sind mit unseren paar Hundert verkauften  PCs im Jahr gar nichts – die Reichweite, mit der wir über Produkte _informieren_,  ist gigantisch viel größer.



Das mag ja sein. Aber warum gibt es dann nicht PCGH-PCs mit einer 290X? Wird es denn welche mit Radeon Fury(X) geben? Und liegt es tatsächlich an mangelnder Nachfrage, dass es aktuell keinen PCGH-PC mit AMD-Grafikkarte gibt?


----------



## Naennon (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

naja ich würde ja aufteilen in 2 Firmen

CPU:    AMD-ZWAN  (Zen wird auch nix)
GPU:   ATI -Rebrandeon


wären so meine Vorschläge?!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir sind mit unseren paar Hundert verkauften PCs im Jahr gar nichts – die Reichweite, mit der wir über Produkte _informieren_, ist gigantisch viel größer. Und genau dort, im Heft, haben wir in den vergangenen Jahren unzählige AMD-Produkte getestet und empfohlen. Kaufen und vor allem darüber nachdenlen, was sie kaufen, müssen die Kunden aber selbst, das können wir niemandem abnehmen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Trotzdem kann man dahingehend Vorbild sein und einen Anfang machen. Schließlich habt ihr ja durch euer Magazin und Schwester Ausgaben genug Reichweite, um das Ganze auch für nicht informierte User entsprechend zu kommunizieren.
Du sagst selbst, das nur ein paar hundert PCs eurerseits verkauft werden. Da wird also ein AMD PC darunter euch nicht gleich das Genick brechen.


----------



## Kuomo (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

AMD braucht neben neuen, guten CPUs vor allem aggressiveres Marketing. Denn nicht mit besseren Produkten, sondern mit jahrelanger Gehirnwäsche der ahnungslosen Masse, haben ihnen Intel und Nvidia das Wasser abgegraben.


----------



## Gast20170501 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Unwahrscheinlich meiner Meinung nach. AMD verdient doch bereits das meiste Geld mit APUs, vor allem mit den Konsolen-APUs.

Außerdem hätte AMD mit Zen + GCN + HBM eine konkurrenzlose APU im Sortiment. Dass AMD darauf abzielt ist wohl mehr als offensichtlich (HBM, HSA, hUMA, Mantle usw. haben sie nicht umsonst entwickelt), deshalb würde es wenig Sinn machen die jewiligen CPU und GPU Sparten als selbstständige Unternehmen auszugliedern.


----------



## In_Vain (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das der bezieht sich dort auf die Person die die Führung hat. Man könnte es auch so schreiben:
> _Su, *der Person* die seit Oktober die Führung bei AMD innewohnt,...
> _



Nope, wäre auch nicht richtig


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Kuomo schrieb:


> AMD braucht neben neuen, guten CPUs vor allem aggressiveres Marketing. Denn nicht mit besseren Produkten, sondern mit jahrelanger Gehirnwäsche der ahnungslosen Masse, haben ihnen Intel und Nvidia das Wasser abgegraben.



Ja, das geht wiederum aber auch nur dann, wenn man der ahnungslosen Masse etwas unterjubeln kann, das nur AMD exclusiv für sich hat. Also genau das, was nVidia mit PhysX oder Gameworks tut. Da AMD aber ausnahmslos auf open source setzt, ist das zum Leidwesen von AMD ja nicht der Fall.



PC13 schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich meiner Meinung nach. AMD verdient  doch bereits das meiste Geld mit APUs, vor allem mit den Konsolen-APUs.
> 
> Außerdem hätte AMD mit Zen + GCN + HBM eine konkurrenzlose APU im  Sortiment. Dass AMD darauf abzielt ist wohl mehr als offensichtlich  (HBM, HSA, hUMA, Mantle usw. haben sie nicht umsonst entwickelt),  deshalb würde es wenig Sinn machen die jewiligen CPU und GPU Sparten als  selbstständige Unternehmen auszugliedern.



Wer sagt denn, dass diese Unternehmen dann nicht zusammen arbeiten können? Bei der Idee geht es ja nur darum, die roten Zahlen einzelner Geschäftszweige aus den Büchern der Muttergesellschaft rauszuhalten. Wenn die CPU-Sparte z.B. laufend nur rote Zahlen schreibt, beeinflusst das aktuell ja auch andere Bereiche, es trifft eben die ganze Firma.


----------



## Oromis16 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Ich glaube das Forum will Abstimmungen über Fury (Nano) und Carrizo in Laptops, Herr Vötter 
Edit: Und Kaveris die um die 0,3 Volt undervoltet sind die gehen 

@Kuomo
Dafür sind _wir_ zuständig, die haben kein Geld um das zu tun. Manche retten Hundewelpen, manche Kochen essen für die Tafel, und manche machen Werbung für AMD


----------



## ChrisMSI (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Kuomo schrieb:


> AMD braucht neben neuen, guten CPUs vor allem aggressiveres Marketing. Denn nicht mit besseren Produkten, sondern mit jahrelanger Gehirnwäsche der ahnungslosen Masse, haben ihnen Intel und Nvidia das Wasser abgegraben.




das stimmt wohl leider es ist schon wahnsinn wieviele posts man lesen muss in denen es grundsätzlich heist amd wäre ******** oder der abslute Hitzeliebhaber,mal ganz abgesehen von den tausend, ach nein millionen vorteile die man mit physiks und co hat. 
das schlimme daran ist ja das nicht mal ein wirklich gutes produckt amds ausreichen würde um eben die Meinungen zu zerstören, die amd Grafiksparte ist ja so immer mit dabei und hat dennoch extrem wenige anteile am markt, obwohl sie pl und powermässig echt gut dabei sind. 
naja man kann nur weiterhoffen das zen der grosse schlag wird, bulli hat das allgemeine bild nicht grade gebessert
und die ganzen hardcore nv fanboy, ich weis nicht ob sie echt so wenig ahnung haben, aber wer weis wo wir ohne amd stünden, immerhin sind sie federführend in einigen frischen technologien, ohne mantel, wer weis wie lange dx 12 noch gebraucht hätte, hbm ist ebenso federführend von amd entwickelt wurden, das gleiche bild bei gddr5. 

WIR BRAUCHEN AMD auch wenn ich selber noch nie amd im system hatte


----------



## Cosmas (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> [stuff]....Kaufen und vor allem darüber nachdenken, was sie kaufen, müssen die Kunden aber selbst, das können wir niemandem abnehmen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



hier und bei den lesern, mag das noch möglich sein, aber ausserhalb dieser sphäre seh ich da schwarz, 
(gezielte)verblödung, wirres marketing bombardement und völlige inkompetenz, sind da doch quasi standard, den man jeden tag im media markt & co erleben kann, 
wo man dann noch von den wunders wie tollen und kompetenten *hust* mitarbeitern "beraten" und übervorteilt wird...da is intel und nvidia gut & AMD falls überhaupt vorhanden=schlecht. fertig. aus.

ich halte die aufspaltung für ein zweischneidiges schwert und für wenig empfehlenswert, ausser man hat ohnehin vor teile zu verkaufen, das risiko ist gross, das man damit alle teile verhunzt.

allerdings wird es tatsache zeit, das AMD in die puschen kommt und liefert und zwar was anständiges, wenigstens annähernd konkurrenzfähiges und nicht den x-ten aufguss, 
für den man dann noch nen eigenes AKW und ne stickstoffkühlung braucht, das is einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäss, obwohl ich da, bei wenigstens entsprechender leistung, auch wieder mit 125w TDP leben könnte, aber alles darüber ist ein nogo.


----------



## Icedaft (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

@Raff: nicht falsch verstehen, das ist kein Angriff. Die Produkte, die gut sind könnte man aber verbauen. Die  Sapphire R9 290(X) steht z.B. der GTX 970 in nichts nach. Einen Gaming HTPC mit AMD APU könnte man auch auflegen, nur mal als Beispiel. Wenn die Kiddies, die sich Gertig-PCs kaufen, nur NVIDIA sehen, werden sie auch nur NVIDIA kaufen.


----------



## CPFUUU (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Denn eins ist gewiss Leute, und das gilt auch für die "schlauen" Fanboys: Ein Monopol, sei es GPU oder CPU, schadet ALLEN.



Diese Monopol Angst hat aber auch schon langsam paranoide Züge. Solange AMD konkurrenzfähige Technologie hat, würde diese Aufgekauft und von einem neuen Player weitergeführt z.B. Intel, Samsung.
Sollte NV alleiniger GPU Anbieter sein und riesige Profite einstreichen, werden sie auch in diesem Fall garantiert nicht lange allein sein. Bis jetzt gab es nie einen dauerhaften Monopolisten (abseits von Netzwerken).


----------



## Zocker_Boy (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Wenn AMD die CPU/GPUs spaltet stirbt die CPU Sparte bald, außer sie machen es wenn Zen gut wird.
> 
> Ich erlaube es mir zu sagen dass die letzen 3-4 Jahre die GPUs (was ja streng genommen nicht mal direkt AMD ist) und bisschen die APUs von Ati AMD am Leben gehalten haben.
> 
> ...


Stimmt zweifelsohne, und deshalb werde ich mir nächstes Jahr als Ablösung für meine GTX 680 wohl auch ne AMD GPU kaufen, obwohl ich tendenziell eher auf der Seite von nvidia bin 
AMD Prozessoren sind momentan aber einfach uninteressant. Da muss mehr kommen. Ein i3 4370 ist zum Zocken schon bald besser geeignet als ein AMD FX, so traurig das auch ist.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



fablecom schrieb:


> läuft ohne nvidia GPU über die CPU auf allen systemen inklusive der konsolen. weder physx noch gameworks ist somit nvidia exklusiv.



Ja, nur wissen das die DAUs nicht, die auf der Spielepackung das nVidia- oder PhysX-Logo sehen und denken sie bräuchten unbedingt eine nVidia-Karte. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass bei vielen Spielen damit keine wirklich flüssigen FPS machbar sind.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Diese Monopol Angst hat aber auch schon langsam  paranoide Züge. Solange AMD konkurrenzfähige Technologie hat, würde  diese Aufgekauft und von einem neuen Player weitergeführt z.B. Intel,  Samsung.
> Sollte NV alleiniger GPU Anbieter sein und riesige Profite einstreichen,  werden sie auch in diesem Fall garantiert nicht lange allein sein. Bis  jetzt gab es nie einen dauerhaften Monopolisten (abseits von  Netzwerken).



Bevor es zum nVidia-Monopol kommt, bleibt erst mal Intel Marktführer


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

AMD sollte sich aufteilen und verkaufen so gut es nur geht.
Aktuell ist jede Veränderung eine Verbesserung.
Seit Jahren bekommen die halt nix mehr auf die Kette und können der Konkurrenz nicht die Stirn bieten.
Und wenn die mal was brauchbares hatten, so wurde es dank katastrophalen Marketing nicht ausreichend genug an den Mann gebracht.

Meine Meinung:
RIP AMD und lasst uns auf was neues hoffen.


----------



## Gast20170501 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Icedaft schrieb:


> @Raff: nicht falsch verstehen, das ist kein Angriff. Die Produkte, die gut sind könnte man aber verbauen. Die  Sapphire R9 290(X) steht z.B. der GTX 970 in nichts nach. Einen Gaming HTPC mit AMD APU könnte man auch auflegen, nur mal als Beispiel. Wenn die Kiddies, die sich Gertig-PCs kaufen, nur NVIDIA sehen, werden sie auch nur NVIDIA kaufen.


Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass Fury in die Fertig-PCs einwandern wird. Vor allem dann, wenn die GPU wirklich Bombe wird.

Außerdem ist Raff meines Wissens nach nicht für die Fertig-PCs zuständig.


----------



## yingtao (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Dominic134679 schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber interessant, wie AMD mit schlechten Gewinnen und miesen Aktien trotzdem aus wenig Mitteln so etwas wie die Fury X machen kann. Nvidia hat zigfach höhere Budgets für die Entwicklung und Forschung und trotzdem stehen beide "in etwa" gleich gut da.



Nvidia steckt aber neben der Entwicklung der Hardware auch sehr viel Geld in die Softwareentwicklung. Es gibt von AMD nicht genug Druck als das man sagen könnte was Nvidia wirklich liefern könnte, wenn sie müssten. Immer wenn AMD irgendwas auf den Markt schmeißt was schneller ist als das was Nvidia hat, schmeißt Nvidia einfach eine ihrer Karten mit höheren Takt auf den Markt und kurz danach einen neuen Chip und kann dann wieder ein halbes Jahr auf der faulen Haut liegen bis AMD wieder aufgeholt hat.

Nvidia hatte 2008 oder 2010 mal gesagt das die Zukunft des Unternehmen in der Softwareentwicklung liegt und wenn man sich PhysX, Gameworks usw. anguckt scheint deren Plan aufgegangen zu sein. Hinzu kommt der Deal von Nvidia mit Audi und BMW für die Tegra Chips.

Fury wird AMD auch nicht retten können, selbst wenn die GPU wirklich 20% schneller als eine 980ti sein sollte und sich noch weiter übertakten lässt um den Vorsprung gegenüber einer übertakteten 980ti oder sogar Titan X zu halten. Im Frühjahr kommt Pascal und dann tritt der Refresh einer alten Architektur gegen eine komplett neue an. AMD liegt sowohl bei CPU als auch bei GPU mindestens eine Generation im Rückstand. Man müsste einfach Unmengen an Geld in die Forschung stecken, was AMD aktuell aber nicht kann. Eine Abspaltung der GPU Sparte könnte diese am Leben halten aber ich denke nicht das die GPU Sparte alleine genug Geld generiert um den Rückstand aufzuholen.

Wenn Zen erfolgreich wird, wäre das schön aber viel wichtiger ist das AMDs Plan mit den ARM CPUs aufgeht, da man dort sehr viel mehr Geld verdienen kann und es noch keinen Hersteller gibt der so weit Vorne ist das man ihn nicht mehr einholen könnte.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



In_Vain schrieb:


> Nope, wäre auch nicht richtig



Dann klär uns auf wie es richtig ist und schnatter nicht nur rum das es falsch sei und bleib die Begründung schuldig.


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Tschüß AMD


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



PC13 schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass Fury in die Fertig-PCs einwandern wird. Vor allem dann, wenn die GPU wirklich Bombe wird.



Das wird man dann seh'n. Da es aktuell ja keinen mit einer 290X gibt, obwohl die ja auch nicht soo schlecht ist, wird es diese PCs wenn überhaupt, nicht lange geben^^



PC13 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Raff meines Wissens nach nicht für die Fertig-PCs zuständig.



Ist doch egal  Er gehört auch zum PCGH-Team und wird in der Beziehung sicher nicht gänzlich unwissend sein^^


----------



## Pu244 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Ich frage mich wie man die beiden Bereiche trennen möchte. Immerhin war die bisherige Strategie die beiden soweit wie möglich zu verzahnen, was auch super geklappt hat. Ohne die IGPs wären die AMD CPUs endgültig Müll.

Als AMD Fan hat man es derzeit nicht leicht, die Grakas sind von der Leistung her ganz gut. Allerdings verbrauchen sie viel Strom, was bei einer USV von Nachteil ist und sie haben keinen VGA (heul!!!), desweiteren setzt AMD massiv auf Resteverwertung, machen das alles aber über den Preis weg. Die CPUs sind eine einzige Katastrophe, die FX Modelle kann man fast keinem, außer überzeugten AMD Fanboys und Leute die nur Videos codieren, mehr ruhigem gewissens empfehlen. Die APUs sind zumindest in der Desktopversion ganz brauchbar, wobei Intel ihnen da auch schon auf die Pelle rückt. Die mobilen Jaguar CPUs können sich zumindest gegen die Atoms ganz gut behaupten, wobei mein neuer Laptop schon wieder ein Intel geworden ist, gegen den i3 mit 1,9GHz sah der AMD A4 einfach nur alt aus.

Hoffentlich können das Furry und Zen die Sache wieder hinbiegen, in meinem Computer hauste schon zulange ein Intel...


----------



## Palmdale (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Bedauerlicherweise folgt PCGH aus betriebswirtschaftlichen Gründen ja selber der dummen Schafherde in dem Sie bei ihren PCGH-PCs ausschließlich auf Konfigurationen aus Intel und NVIDIA setzt. Wenn ein Fachmagazin schon kein Vertrauen in die Leistungsfähigkeit gewisser    Produkte eines Herstellers setzt, wie soll es dann der unversierte User tun?



Ich glaube man macht es sich zu einfach, die mittlerweile 80/20 Verteilung lediglich einer dummen Schafherde zuzusprechen. Es gehört auch großes Stück Software dazu, bequeme Features und das rundum Sorglos-Paket. Klar, wie viel einem diese Wert sind, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Die Angebote von AMD mit TrueAudio, Mantle und Tress hielten sich in Grenzen, mein Weg war eher die für mich interessante Batman- und AC-Reihe und hier fuhr ich in jedem Fall mit Nvidia besser nebst netten Features wie DSR, was es bei Nvidia eher gab (und bei AMD noch immer nicht die gleiche Funktionalität hat). Seit meinem Asus-ROG bin ich bis zum nächsten Monitorupgrade sowieso bei Nvidia, stört mich aktuell auch nicht. 

Btw, wenn ich die aktuellen CPU-Empfehlungen der PCGH ansehe, dann wirds oberhalb von 150€ auch sehr dünn mit AMD. Ergo wird eben von hier im gleichem Atemzug Intel empfohlen; und außer dem 8350 gibts auch wenig bei AMD zu empfehlen, zumindest hat der Markt dies wohl so entschieden. Bulldozer lässt grüßen, dann die Releasegeschichten der 290x, welche womöglich viele auch viele kauften, die jetzt nicht ständig auf Hardwareseiten unterwegs sind, waren durch die Referenzmodelle wohl durchaus abgeschreckt und gaben diese zurück. Glaubt man wirklich, die kaufen sich 5 Monate später dann ein Custom Modell? Sowas bleibt durchaus im Gedächtnis, wie auch jetzt das 970er Debakel bei Nvidia. Nur sind diese finanziell wohl besser aufgestellt und können den Rückschlag verkraften


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

AMD hat leider Null Ahnung von Marketing. Selbst wenn Nvidia völlige Schrott GPUs zu überhöhten Preisen bringen würde, würden die sich trotzdem besser verkaufen als die guten AMD Karten. AMD macht halt nahezu Null Marketing, während Nvidia genau in diesem Bereich extrem aktiv ist. Gleiches Spiel bei AMD und Intel. Ohne Marketing kauft der normale Käufer halt nix. Die 10% die sich vorher wirklich informieren reißen es da auch nicht mehr raus. Sieht man ja schon daran, dass viele Leute die sich nicht richtig auskennen sagen, dass "Nvidia besser ist als AMD".
Wie schon häufig gesagt, ist halt Treibersupport auch alles andere als optimal bei AMD. Das wäre definitiv ein Punkt, wo es wichtig wäre besser zu werden, und was auch keine Unsummen verschlingt. Das es halt erst Wochen später, wenn überhaupt, Treiber für aktuelle Spiele gibt ist halt ein No-Go. Und das Nvidia meist zu Release schneller ist, wundert dann natürlich auch keinen. 
Ich denke das AMD langfristig mehr machen muss als nur gute GPUs und CPUs wenn sie jemals wieder auch nur ansatzweise zu Nvidia und AMD aufschließen wollen(was den Marktanteil und die Umsätze angeht).


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Befürworte ich 
Dann hab ich endlich mal mehr als eine Firma, die ich kritiseren kann.

/Sarkasmus off


Würde für AMD wohl eher schlecht als gut sein, denn dann wäre alles, wofür man die Jahre gearbeitet hat - APUs - ein wenig auf der Kippe.
Denke auch nicht das sie das machen werden.


----------



## 3dSchaltung (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



yingtao schrieb:


> Wenn Zen erfolgreich wird, wäre das schön aber viel wichtiger ist das AMDs Plan mit den ARM CPUs aufgeht, da man dort sehr viel mehr Geld verdienen kann und es noch keinen Hersteller gibt der so weit Vorne ist das man ihn nicht mehr einholen könnte.



wie schwer das ist mit arm soc´s geld zu verdienen kannst du ja nvidia fragen, die haben jahrelang hunderte millionen da reingepumpt und es gibt heute noch fast keine geräte mit tegra, geschweige denn das es sich finanziell lohnt. der audi bzw auto deal ist doch auch eher marketing. dabei hat nvidia einen einwandfreien ruf. gegen samsung mit seiner eigenen fertigung anzustinken oder qualcomm mit den snapdragons (die wirklich super perfomance bringen und qualcomm hat die besten kontakte in der branche) anzugehen ist eigentlich selbstmord, dabei muss man die eigentlich toppen denn sonst entscheiden sich die device hersteller gleich für chinesische billigchips die mittlerweile auch ein top-niveau haben, noch dazu muss dort mit intels mini-atoms gerechnet werden. der markt ist eigtl schon verteilt. wenn sich sogar ehemalige größen wie texas instruments langsam zurückziehen, würd ich das nicht als große chance sehen. gut man kann es mal probieren, weil man ja iwas tun muss, aber wenn es nicht klappt darf man sich auch nicht wundern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Hawaii stand auch nie gegen GK104,



****. Da bin ich irgendwo verrutscht, hast recht.



> Die R9 und Fury ist natürlich teurer als GM200, hat ja auch DP Einheiten. Und davon nicht zu knapp. Der DP-OpenCL-Markt ist damit für NVidia dieses Jahr verloren, und ich hoffe, dass die Zeit bis Pascal einige Softwarehersteller dazu bringt Cuda durch OpenCL zu ersetzen.
> 
> Ich will nicht alles schönreden, aber konkurrenzfähig ist die Firma in manchen Bereichen durchaus.



Und wie groß ist dieser Bereich "DP-OpenCL-Markt"? Vermutlich könnte AMD mehr mit ein paar gut designten T-Shirts für die Fanboys verdienen. Und der Wechsel läuft derzeit eher von CUDA zu Intel MIC und spätestens wenn mit Knights Landing der Bedarf an separaten CPUs und Steckkarten entfällt, werden es umfunktionierte GPUs im Computing-Markt ziemlich schwer haben. OpenCL ist nett, wenn man ohnehin eine untätigte Grafikeinheit rumliegen hat, aber es ist nicht DIE bequeme, flexible, leistungsfähige Computing-Umgebung.




Illithide schrieb:


> ???
> In etwa gleichauf stimmt schon. Gerade auch, was die Leistung angeht. Die Vorableaks  der Fury sprechen da eine deutliche Sprache,alle. Da machst Du Dir wohl etwas vor. Für eine 980Ti@ Stock wird es auslangen. Und Deinen Vergleich 980>=980Ti braucht man wohl nicht erst ernsthaft kommentieren.



Was gibts da zu kommentieren? Die konsequenten OC-Varianten der 980, die sich einen Dreck um Nvidia Effizienzambitionen scheren, liegen nun einmal auf Augenhöhe mit der Stock-980ti. Und genau in dieser Nische würde ich, nach den bisherigen, dürftigen Informationen, die Fury non-X erwarten: Schluckt Strom wie eine 980ti oder noch ein Bisschen mehr, hat Speicher wie eine 980 und liegt in der Rechenleistung irgendwo dazwischen. Hat aber die GPU-Kosten einer 980ti und vermutlich die Speichereinkaufspreise einer TitanX und würde gerne mit dem Preisschild einer stock-980 auftreten.




Dominic134679 schrieb:


> Ich glaube AMD bräuchte nur einen großen neuen Investor, der die Firma wieder voranbringt. Samsung hat z. B. Kohle ohne Ende. Wenn die den Laden aufkaufen würden, könnte man Nvidia in 1-2 Jahren locker überholen.



"Nur"? AMD hat in den letzten Jahren einige Investoren an Land zu ziehen versucht und auch einiges an Geld zusammen gekommen. Nicht umsonst war zwischenzeitlich die Rede von Arab Micro Devices. Aber das reicht offensichtlich nicht und für Samsung, einer der führensten ARM-Hersteller der Welt, dürfte AMD ziemlich uninteressant sein. Die würden allenfalls ein Bisschen Know-How für ihre GPU-Entwicklung übernehmen und das bekommen sie viel billiger, wenn sie AMDs Technikern Löhne anbieten, die sich AMD nicht leisten kann.




Rollora schrieb:


> Problem ist eben wirklich: selbst, wenn es 50:50 wären, Nvidia verdient einfach viel mehr Geld mit Grafikkarten allein, wie AMD mit CPUs, GPUs, APUs..., weil sie 1. einen höheren Preis anbieten können und 2. deren Chips einfach kleiner sind und somit wesentlich günstiger zu produzieren.
> Das ist eigentlich das, wass mich an Maxwell am meisten Fasziniert: wieviel Leistung man aus wie wenig Chipfläche/Transistoren rausholt im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz.



Sooo klein ist Maxwell gar nicht, wie gesagt 10% zwischen GM204 und Hawaii, die ja wohl den Rest des Jahres miteinander konkurrieren sollen. Aber Nvidia kann es sich leisten, größere Teile dieser Fläche für Caches zu verschwenden und kommt so mit einem Speicherinterface aus, dass AMD 1,5 Klassen tiefer einsetzt...




fablecom schrieb:


> nvidia macht kein dauerhaftes marketing. die machen das immer nur gezielt bei neuen produkten bzw. erfindungen.
> 
> amd bringt aber nichts "neues", wozu also marketing? was soll man von amd schon großartig bewerben?
> du kannst nicht die 390 in den himmel loben in der werbung und dann versagt die karte in jedem benchmark.
> ...



Marketing besteht nicht nur aus Versprechen. Die meisten Anwender dürften die eh weder kapieren noch sich merken. AMD hat ein riesiges Marketingdefizt, was allein die Bekanntheit und den qualitativen Ruf angeht. Intel hat jahrelang auch nur "Intel inside" proklamiert, aber das wirkt: Heute kennt jeder Intel. Und jeder kennt jemanden, der mit einem "Intel inside"-Rechner gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat. AMD kennen viele DAUs überhaupt nicht. Und wenn sie es kennen, stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht, dass sie den Namen mit Billig-Rechnern assoziieren, im Worst Case sogar mit irgendwelchen instabilen OEM-Systemen aus Sockel A Zeiten oder früher. Für die Mängel der damaligen Chipsätze konnte AMD zwar nichts, aber das versteht der DAU ja nicht.

Ggf. hat AMD da auch einen großen Fehler gemacht, als sie "ATI" eingestampft haben. Die Marke war zwar auch nicht annäherend so bekannt, wie Intel, aber sie konnte mit Nvidia mithalten. Und sie hatte kein Billig-Image, sondern ein recht neutrales. Darauf hätte man leichter aufbauen können, als auf "AMD", die bei kaum jemanden für "tolle 500+ Euro Grafikkarten" stehen, sondern bestenfalls für "ganz gute 500 Euro PCs. Inklusive Monitor".


----------



## OldboyX (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> AMD hatte in den vergangenen sieben Jahren immer wieder bessere Angebote als Nvidia und Intel. Das Problem ist, dass das irgendwie niemanden interessiert. Der Phenom II X6 war mindestens preislich spitze. Die Radeon HD 5870 war konkurrenzlos, aber alle warteten auf Fermi. Die Radeon 7970 war früher da als die GTX 680 und hat nun den längeren Atem, aber "die Kunden" kaufen Nvidia.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Die 5xxx Serie hätte für AMD generell einen riesigen Zuwachs bei den Marktanteilen bedeuten müssen, aber die Karten waren doch kaum einen Monat lang verfügbar zu dem attraktiven Preis, danach waren sie monatelang fast gar nicht zu haben oder wenn, dann plötzlich für exorbitante Preise. Die 7970 hat hingegen lange nicht so überzeugt im Vergleich zur GTX 580, und AMD braucht halt nicht ein marginal besseres Angebot um Leute die Seit Jahren Intel+Nvidia kaufen zum Umdenken zu bewegen, sie bräuchten ein deutlich besseres Angebot. Das hatte man nur damals mit der 5850 und 5870 - die man nicht großflächig kaufen konnte.


----------



## StarforceZx (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

AMD müsste sich einfach mal in OverProDudeMasterDevices umbenennen, dann würden sich die ganzen Kiddies auch AMD PCs kaufen weil der Name so cool ist


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



yingtao schrieb:


> Nvidia steckt aber neben der Entwicklung der Hardware auch sehr viel Geld in die Softwareentwicklung. Es gibt von AMD nicht genug Druck als das man sagen könnte was Nvidia wirklich liefern könnte, wenn sie müssten. Immer wenn AMD irgendwas auf den Markt schmeißt was schneller ist als das was Nvidia hat, schmeißt Nvidia einfach eine ihrer Karten mit höheren Takt auf den Markt und kurz danach einen neuen Chip und kann dann wieder ein halbes Jahr auf der faulen Haut liegen bis AMD wieder aufgeholt hat.
> 
> Nvidia hatte 2008 oder 2010 mal gesagt das die Zukunft des Unternehmen in der Softwareentwicklung liegt und wenn man sich PhysX, Gameworks usw. anguckt scheint deren Plan aufgegangen zu sein. Hinzu kommt der Deal von Nvidia mit Audi und BMW für die Tegra Chips.
> 
> ...



ahah PASCAL kommt schon im Frühjahr wohl in die Glaskugel geschaut, wenn Pascal kommt dann zuerst für den Profibereich und nicht für den Gamingbereich,


----------



## cuban13581 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



OldboyX schrieb:


> Die 5xxx Serie hätte für AMD generell einen riesigen Zuwachs bei den Marktanteilen bedeuten müssen, aber die Karten waren doch kaum einen Monat lang verfügbar zu dem attraktiven Preis, danach waren sie monatelang fast gar nicht zu haben oder wenn, dann plötzlich für exorbitante Preise. Die 7970 hat hingegen lange nicht so überzeugt im Vergleich zur GTX 580, und AMD braucht halt nicht ein marginal besseres Angebot um Leute die Seit Jahren Intel+Nvidia kaufen zum Umdenken zu bewegen, sie bräuchten ein deutlich besseres Angebot. Das hatte man nur damals mit der 5850 und 5870 - die man nicht großflächig kaufen konnte.



Was? Die HD 7970 war damals fast 30% schneller  gewesen als die GTX 580. Erst als die GTX 680 kam , hat sich das wieder ausgeglichen.


----------



## Oromis16 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



			
				[URL="ruyven_macaran"[/URL][CENTER][COLOR=#000000]  schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie groß ist dieser Bereich "DP-OpenCL-Markt"? Vermutlich könnte AMD mehr mit ein paar gut designten T-Shirts für die Fanboys verdienen.



Das ist schlicht der Supercomputer-Markt. Stückzahltechnisch kommen die nicht ran, keine Frage, aber dort kostet Hawaii auch mal knapp das zehnfache: http://geizhals.de/amd-firepro-w9100-31004-45-40a-a1091838.html?hloc=de&hloc=uk

Übrigens ist AMD auch mit der S9150 (Auch Hawaii) im Platz 1 der Green500 Supercomputer vertreten: The Green500 List - November 2014 | The Green500
Abgesehen davon fände ich Tshirts und diese Schlüsselanhänger mit DIEs ne Klasse Idee^^


----------



## captainawesome87 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Ich denke... AMD hätte gern, ein Komplett neues Line-up an Karten gebracht. Doch wegen dem Geld Mangel,konnten sie es nicht tun.
Darum verkaufen sie die alte Generation, mit neuem Namen. Mittlerweile, denke ich auch, das es das beste wer,für das Unternehmen ,sich von der Grafik sparte zutrennen.

Was bringt es wenn die Produkte gut sind,aber sie kein Geld einspielen. AMD hat sich zuviel vorgenommen. 
GPU und CPU gleichzeitig, bringt mit sich  hohe kosten,was sich AMD nicht leisten kann.

Jetzt ist es erstmal wichtig, sich auf die Prozessoren zukümmern, da AMD an erster stelle  ein Prozessor Hersteller ist.! 
Die GPU Sparte würde ich verkaufen,nicht an Samsung, sondern an ehr Intel. 

Dann kann Nvidia mal sehen wie es ausschaut, wenn man gegen jemanden antritt, der auch so mächtig ist. 
Das wer was , sage ich euch.^^


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ****. Da bin ich irgendwo verrutscht, hast recht.
> Und wie groß ist dieser Bereich "DP-OpenCL-Markt"? Vermutlich könnte AMD mehr mit ein paar gut designten T-Shirts für die Fanboys verdienen. Und der Wechsel läuft derzeit eher von CUDA zu Intel MIC und spätestens wenn mit Knights Landing der Bedarf an separaten CPUs und Steckkarten entfällt, werden es umfunktionierte GPUs im Computing-Markt ziemlich schwer haben. OpenCL ist nett, wenn man ohnehin eine untätigte Grafikeinheit rumliegen hat, aber es ist nicht DIE bequeme, flexible, leistungsfähige Computing-Umgebung.



OpenCL macht nichts anderes als CUDA,  wenn man sich IntelMIC anschaut war die Energieeffizienz schon sehr hoch aber nicht wesentlich einfach zu programmieren als OpenCL gerade dann man auf Performance geht, das Programmiermodell ist angenehme von Xeon Phi, dennoch müsste man SIMD Programmieren um bei Intel MIC immer den schnellsten Code zu bekommen.  Zumal wie Intel MIC raus ausgekommen ist die Karten einfach zu teuer waren. 

Alle Libraries wie MAGMA,D-MAGMA werden meistens auf OpenCL und CUDA portiert und da gibt kaum Performance Unterschiede


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht der Supercomputer-Markt. Stückzahltechnisch kommen die nicht ran, keine Frage, aber dort kostet Hawaii auch mal knapp das zehnfache: AMD FirePro W9100, 16GB GDDR5, 6x Mini DisplayPort, SDI (31004-45-40A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Abgesehen davon fände ich Tshirts und diese Schlüsselanhänger mit DIEs ne Klasse Idee^^



Der Spieler Markt sind gerade mal 5 Prozent des gesamten Marktes


----------



## SAVVYER (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



yingtao schrieb:


> Nvidia steckt aber neben der Entwicklung der Hardware auch sehr viel Geld in die Softwareentwicklung. Es gibt von AMD nicht genug Druck als das man sagen könnte was Nvidia wirklich liefern könnte, wenn sie müssten...



Absolut richtig, ich habe mir einige AMD Karten gekauft gehabt- 3870, 4870 und eine oder andere mehr und war mit den Treibern überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Ständig gab es irgendwelche nervigen Bugs, Abstürze usw. Daraufhin wurden die Karten verkauft. Mit einer NV Graka waren die meisten wenn nicht sogar alle Probleme in Spielen verschwunden, die ich vorher noch mit ner AMD Graka hatte.

Mir war es dann auch egal, wenn die Equivalentkarte von NV etwas langsamer war als der "Gegenpart" von AMD, dafür musste ich mich nicht mit den ganzen Bugs und sonstigem Müll rumschlagen. Es soll nicht heißen, dass ich mit NV nie Probleme hatte, aber vergl. mit AMD warens vllt. 10% wenns hoch kommt.

Fakt ist, der Treibersupport/-stabilität und Funktionsfortschritt war bei AMD Meilenweit hinter NV und ist es heute noch. Wer sich eine Graka kaufen will, welche größtenteils funktioniert und man sich nicht mit irgendwelchen Bugs/Inkompatibilitäten und sonstigem Dreck rumschlagen will- der greift einfach zu ner NV Karte und auch zurecht und ist größtenteils zufrieden mit der Stabilität+Performance.

Imho hat sich AMD (ATI) wirklich einiges durch einen miesen Treibersupport vor einigen Jahren bei den Kunden verspielt.  ATIs Motto war hauptsäche es läuft im Großen und Ganzen, aber bei kleineren nervigen Bugs hat es die dann nicht mehr so interessiert.

Dann brauchen die sich jetzt nicht zu wundern, wenn die meisten lieber zu einer NV Karte greifen, auch wenn diese P/L technisch oftmals etwas schlechter positioniert sind. Keiner will sich so einen halb fukntionierenden Müll holen, auch wenn der noch so billig ist.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> dann kann Nvidia mal sehen wie es ausschaut, wenn man gegen jemanden antritt, der auch so viel Geld in Forschung investiert wie sie.
> Das wer was , sage ich euch.^^



Ja klar, Intel ist ohnehin schon Marktführer bei CPUs und GPUs, ja IGPs zählen auch. Da macht das schon sehr viel Sinn, wenn Intel die Grafiksparte von AMD übernimmt


----------



## Oromis16 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



SAVVYER schrieb:


> Fakt ist, der Treibersupport/-stabilität und Funktionsfortschritt war bei AMD Meilenweit hinter NV und ist es heute noch.


Einspruch euer Ehren, und zwar aufs schärfste.


----------



## captainawesome87 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ja klar, Intel ist ohnehin schon Marktführer bei CPUs und GPUs, ja IGPs zählen auch. Da macht das schon sehr viel Sinn, wenn Intel die Grafiksparte von AMD übernimmt



Jemand anderes, außer Intel kommt nicht in frage. ! Oder kennst du jemanden, der dann auch Grafikkarten anbieten würde.?
Samsung hat das Geld, keine frage aber nicht Erfahrung und ich denke auch nicht das sie es wollen, damit meine ich die GPU-Sparte übernehmen.

Für mich,in frage kommen würde : Microsoft,IBM,Intel oder Apple.
Apple halte ich für sehr wahrscheinlich! 

Mit der Übernahme  könnte Apple ihr MAcbooks  befüttern und würden dabei mangen an Geld sparen oder es  einnehmen.
Somit wer Apple nicht mehr von   Nvidia oder AMD abhängig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht der Supercomputer-Markt. Stückzahltechnisch kommen die nicht ran, keine Frage, aber dort kostet Hawaii auch mal knapp das zehnfache: AMD FirePro W9100, 16GB GDDR5, 6x Mini DisplayPort, SDI (31004-45-40A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Supercomputermarkt?
November 2014 | TOP500 Supercomputer Sites

1. Xeon Phi
2. Tesla K20x
3. nur CPU (IBM)
4. nur CPU (sparc)
5. nur CPU (IBM)
6. Tesla K20x
7. Xeon Phi
8. nur CPU (IBM)
9. nur CPU (IBM)
10. Teska K40
11. nur CPU (Intel)
12. Tesla K20
13. nur CPU (Intel)
14. nur CPU (Intel)
15. Tesla K20
16. nur CPU (Intel)
17. Tesla 2050
18. Xeon Phi
19. nur CPU (Intel)
20. nur CPU (Intel)
und so geht das immer weiter. Der Großteil aller Supercomputer rechnet primär auf Intel-CPUs. Um Platz 2 streiten sich IBM Power und CUDA und danach kommt schon wieder Intel mit den Xeon Phi, die Nvidia massiv Marktanteile abgenommen haben, weil sie eine CPU-ähnliche Architektur bieten. Das erste auf AMD-GPUs aufbauende System steht auf Platz 93 - und das ist auch das einzige unter den Top100. Selbst reine Opteron-Cluster sind beliebter (wobei das afaik fast alles alte Rechenanlagen sind, die mit neueren CPUs aufgerüstet wurden).



> Abgesehen davon fände ich Tshirts und diese Schlüsselanhänger mit DIEs ne Klasse Idee^^



Nvidia hatte das afaik mal mit einer ganzen Charge der von Pump-Gate-betroffenen GPUs gemacht 




captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es erstmal wichtig, sich auf die Prozessoren zukümmern, da AMD an erster stelle  ein Prozessor Hersteller ist.!
> Die GPU Sparte würde ich verkaufen,nicht an Samsung, sondern an Intel.



AMD hat in den letzten Jahren immer wieder konkurrenzfähige GPUs hervorgebracht, aber nicht einmal rund um überzeugende CPUs und für APUs, die seit den Konsolendeals das wichtigste Geschäftsfeld sind, braucht man beides. AMD war mal ein CPU-Fertiger, aber das ist lange her.
Ein Verkauf an Intel könnte auch am Kartellamt scheitern, immerhin ist Intel der führende Hersteller von Grafikeinheiten und AMD ist die Nummer zwei.


----------



## Oromis16 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Matrox ist auf Öl gestoßen?


----------



## SAVVYER (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Einspruch euer Ehren, und zwar aufs schärfste.



Nach den Meldungen der letzten Monate, wo ATI Grakas am abkacken waren bei neuen Releases- ganz im Gegenteil zu den NV Grakas- ist der Einspruch nicht wirklich was Wert.

Wo dann so Vorwürfe kamen- NV würde absichtlich die Spielehersteller zum gimpen der ATI Karten ermutigen. Und als sich dann die Studios zu den Vorwürfen meldeten, kam nicht selten raus, dass AMD einfach versäumt hat den Studios die aktuellen Treiber rechtzeitig zu schicken, oder nicht früh genug auf die Studios zugegangen ist um die Performance gemeinsam zu optimieren.

Aber hauptsache mal bei jeder Gelegenheit NV über böse Absichten und Taten beschuldigen. Wenn die Affen bei AMD denken, dass die Gamer jedes mal den Mist abkaufen ohne zu recherchieren, so haben die sich doch stark getäuscht, wie man es zum Teil jetzt auch deutlich sehen kann.

Die waren einfach unfähig ein gutes Produkt abzuliefern und dabei auch guten Support sicherzustellen. Nicht zuletzt durch die idiotische Firmenpolitik haben sie die Firma runtergewirtschaftet. Die einzige Schuld ist bei AMD zu suchen und sonst niemandem.


----------



## Oromis16 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Wie viele Tage hats denn gedauert, bis die Treiber da waren? Und möchtest du die Sache mit x64 Tesselation gerade runterspielen? Meilenweit ist etwas anderes, zum Beispiel getötete Karten. Ja, das war gerade eine Anspielung
Sicher kann man AMD die eine oder andere Fehlentscheidung anrechnen, aber nicht alles ist AMDs Schuld.


----------



## biamaster (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



SAVVYER schrieb:


> Nach den Meldungen der letzten Monate, wo ATI Grakas am abkacken waren bei neuen Releases- ganz im Gegenteil zu den NV Grakas- ist der Einspruch nicht wirklich was Wert.
> 
> Wo dann so Vorwürfe kamen- NV würde absichtlich die Spielehersteller zum gimpen der ATI Karten ermutigen. Und als sich dann die Studios zu den Vorwürfen meldeten, kam nicht selten raus, dass AMD einfach versäumt hat den Studios die aktuellen Treiber rechtzeitig zu schicken, oder nicht früh genug auf die Studios zugegangen ist um die Performance gemeinsam zu optimieren.



Mir fällt konkret nur Project Cars ein.


----------



## captainawesome87 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Vielleicht kommt es noch ganz anders und AMD kauft Intel oder Nvidia, wie mit Porsche und Volkswagen. Zunächst wollte Porsche Volkswagen übernehmen und plötzlich ist es ganz anders gekommen und Volkswagen hat Porsche geschluckt.  xD


----------



## SAVVYER (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Ich denke es ist  unwichtig wie lange es dann gedauert hat, bis die Fehler bei ATI Karten bereinigt wurden- Fakt ist, in den letzten Monaten und Jahren gab es mehr Problemmeldungen aus dem roten Lager als aus dem grünen und Somit war meine Aussage, dass NV auch aktuell ein treibertechnisch stabilieres Produkt anbietet auch absolut zutreffend. Vielleicht nicht mehr Meilen voraus, wie es mal war aber immer noch "deutlich".

Und um ehrlich zu sein, wenn ein neues Spiel rauskommt, das man vielleicht auch vorbestellt hat, und es läuft nicht rund wegen schlechter Treiberoptimierung, fände ich selbst 1 Woche ärgerlich, bis mal alles gefixt wird.

Wie gesagt es ist ein "offenes Geheimnis", dass AMD auch aktuell noch in Sachen Treibersupport und Support der Entwicklerstudios, ähnlich Gameworks, hinterher hinkt.


----------



## h_tobi (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



SAVVYER schrieb:


> Fakt ist, der Treibersupport/-stabilität und Funktionsfortschritt war bei AMD Meilenweit hinter NV und ist es heute noch. Wer sich eine Graka kaufen will, welche größtenteils funktioniert und man sich nicht mit irgendwelchen Bugs/Inkompatibilitäten und sonstigem Dreck rumschlagen will- der greift einfach zu ner NV Karte und auch zurecht und ist größtenteils zufrieden mit der Stabilität+Performance.
> ..............



Alter Falter, genau wegen solcher ******** Ansichten wird es AMD bald nicht mehr geben.  

Damals sind mir 2 NV Karten im SLI gleichzeitig abgeraucht, soviel dazu.... 

.... dann lieber nen kleinen Treiberbug (Ich hatte bisher keinen) als so was.


----------



## Shurchil (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Wer über 5 Jahre nur die gleichen Chips unter anderem Namen raus bringt, ohne Innovation oder Fortschritt, braucht sich nicht wundern. Sorry AMD - ich wünschte es wäre anders.


----------



## SAVVYER (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



biamaster schrieb:


> Mir fällt konkret nur Project Cars ein.



AMD: Treiberprobleme verschieben Radeon R9 390X Release?

GTA 5 PC stÃ¼rzt ab: AMD Catalyst Treiber 15.4 mit Bugs? - PC Magazin

Project Cars: Entwickler über Probleme mit AMD-GPUs, "Nvidia hat uns keinen Penny bezahlt"

The Witcher 3: AMD wirft Nvidia "Sabotage" vor, Nvidia ätzt zurück - WinFuture.de

Dann kamen erste Freesync Monitore vor den Freesync Treibern raus.  *SMH*

Usw. usw.  die Suchfunktion kannst du selber benutzen.

IMo haben sich die Affen zu sehr darauf fokussiert ständig NV Vorwürfe zu machen, anstatt auf Ihre Arbeit und den Spieleentwickler- und Treibersupport. Brauchen sich also nicht zu wundern, wenn der Laden bald dicht gemacht werden muss.



h_tobi schrieb:


> Alter Falter, genau wegen solcher ******** Ansichten wird es AMD bald nicht mehr geben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal im ernst glaubst du den Schwachsinn wirklich? Das kann ich mir um ehrlich zu sein nicht vorstellen.

Das würde also analog dazu bedeuten, dass Leute, welche Apple Geräte kaufen bzw. vorziehen, weil Apple Geräte eben von der *Software* einfach wesentlich stabiler, intuitiver und ausgereifter sind, haben einen besseren Support, wirken mehr "wie aus einem Guss", also "seemless", sowie softwaretechnisch viele Vorteile haben, welche die Konkurrenz nicht hat wie z. B. das sperren der Geräte von der Ferne (findmyphone/ilock) und andere dinge... das würde also bedeuten- dass solche Menschen auch Deppen sind, weil die solche Geräte kaufen, welche hardwaretechnisch+p/l-technisch oftmals schlechter als die Konkurrenz sind?

Wie du merkst hat der Satz von dir wenig Logik dahinter.

Du kannst doch nicht ernsthaft der Meinung sein, dass nur die reinen Hardwarespezifikationen und der Preis ausschlaggebend ist, und der Service und die Stabilität eines Produkts eher unwichtig? Denn genau das war die Stärke von Nvidia in den letzen Jahren- besserer Treibersupport, besserer Support und Zusammenarbeit mit den Entwicklerstudios, Innovation (Cuda, Gsync etc), neue Funktionen wie DSR usw . Während ATI oftmals ein paar Prozent schnellere Grakas verkaufte, 30-60 Euro unter dem Preis des KOnkurrenten, dafür mit einem absolut miserablen Treibersupport und eben kaum Innovation (und seis durch Aufkaufen anderer Firmen wie bei NV und PhysX usw.) und kaum Zusammenarbeit mit Entwicklern.


----------



## violinista7000 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Wenn Intel damals seine illegale Rabatte und Absprachen mit Händlern gemacht hätte, wäre die Geschite heute eine andere. Leider kann sich diese Lage nur schwer ändern, weil Intel könnte in Notfall 10 Kerner Prozessoren in den Maßenmarkt werfen, um sich gegen Zen zu verteigen... Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass Samsung den Laden übernimmt, und reichlich Geld einspritzt.


----------



## cesium137 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt es noch ganz anders und AMD kauft Intel


Eher kommt der Osterhase

AMD hat im 1. Quartal 2015 1 Mrd.$ Umsatz gemacht - Intel im gleichen Zeitraum alleine einen Nettogewinn von 2 Mrd.$ (Umsatz Q1/2015 13Mrd. $)
Intel macht mit mehr als der zehnfachen Menge an Mitarbeitern mehr als den 10-fachen Umsatz
Intels Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung betrugen alleine im Jahr 2014  11,54Mrd. $ - das doppelte von AMD`s Gesamtumsatz
Im Vergleich zu Intel ist AMD ein Zwerg


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Wenn Intel damals seine illegale Rabatte und Absprachen mit Händlern gemacht hätte, wäre die Geschite heute eine andere. Leider kann sich diese Lage nur schwer ändern, weil Intel könnte in Notfall 10 Kerner Prozessoren in den Maßenmarkt werfen, um sich gegen Zen zu verteigen... Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass Samsung den Laden übernimmt, und reichlich Geld einspritzt.


Also das alles alleine auf die Konkurrenz zu schieben ist auch nicht ganz richtig, AMD ist zu einem großen Teil selber schuld. Hätten sich sich vor 10 Jahren mit dem Athlon nicht auf ihren Lorbeeren ausgeruht, hätten sie ein vergleichbares Konkurrenzprodukt zu Intels Core 2 gehabt. Auch die Übernahme von ATi hat im Endeffekt keinem geholfen, 2006 war so ziemlich eine Art Schicksalsjahr vor AMD, wenn man da mal zurückdenkt, ab dann ging es nur noch abwärts.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Jemand anderes, außer Intel kommt nicht in frage. !



Bullshit! Woher willst du denn wissen, dass Samsung dann keine Grafikkarten rausbringen würde? Steht das irgendwo oder hast du das in deiner beschlagenen Glaskugel gelesen?
Samsung oder ein anderer potentieller Investor müssten ja nur die Mehrheit der Anteile übernehmen und könnten dann die Grafiksparte weitestgehend sich selbst überlassen.


----------



## gabr1eL44 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Wenn Intel damals seine illegale Rabatte und Absprachen mit Händlern gemacht hätte, wäre die Geschite heute eine andere. Leider kann sich diese Lage nur schwer ändern, weil Intel könnte in Notfall 10 Kerner Prozessoren in den Maßenmarkt werfen, um sich gegen Zen zu verteigen... Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass Samsung den Laden übernimmt, und reichlich Geld einspritzt.


Ja klar. Weil 10 Kerner ja auch überhaupt keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## violinista7000 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Also das alles alleine auf die Konkurrenz zu schieben ist auch nicht ganz richtig, AMD ist zu einem großen Teil selber schuld. Hätten sich sich vor 10 Jahren mit dem Athlon nicht auf ihren Lorbeeren ausgeruht, hätten sie ein vergleichbares Konkurrenzprodukt zu Intels Core 2 gehabt. Auch die Übernahme von ATi hat im Endeffekt keinem geholfen, 2006 war so ziemlich eine Art Schicksalsjahr vor AMD, wenn man da mal zurückdenkt, ab dann ging es nur noch abwärts.



Klar, aber der OEM Markt war vor 10 Jahre deutlich wichtiger als heute. Damals hat man nur wenige Angebote mit AMD CPUs als mit Intel, es gab sogar Marken die AMD nicht einmal im Portfolio hatten. 

Es ist ein Kreis, wenn es immer weniger Geld in die Kasse kommt, geht weniger Geld Richtung R&D. 



gabr1eL44 schrieb:


> Ja klar. Weil 10 Kerner ja auch überhaupt keinen Sinn machen.




Es geht nicht um Sinn oder Unsinn von 10 Kernern... es geht um die Möglichkeiten, die AMD hat, um das Rennen zu machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locuza (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Kreis, wenn es immer weniger Geld in die Kasse kommt, geht weniger Geld Richtung R&D.


Und wenn man dann noch nichts gerafft bekommt wie AMD, ganz schlimm.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Es ist schon richtig, Intel hat nicht viel unversucht gelassen, um der Konkurrenz (jetzt nicht nur zwingend AMD) mit nicht ganz lauteren Mitteln zu schaden. Das mit dem OEM-Markt war da nur ein Aspekt, Intel gehört auch zu den vielem Firmen, die hochqualifizierte Ingenieure von den Unis und der Konkurrenz mit lukrativen Arbeitsverträgen locken. Bei so manch großzügigen Angeboten kann dann eine Firma wie AMD ab einer gewissen Personalbreite nicht mehr mithalten.

Aber trotzdem hätte AMD darauf reagieren müssen, vor gut einem Jahrzehnt hat die Firma quasi nichts anderes gemacht, als immer nur neue Athlon-CPUs auf den Markt zu werfen und sich über Intels verzweifelte Versuche, mit dem Pentium 4 dagegen zuhalten, schlapp zu lachen. Dann kam der Core 2, der mal eiskalt nicht mal mit dem zweit (oder drittschnellsten?) -Modell mit jedem Athlon den Boden aufgewischt hat. AMD hatte es ja aufgrund Intels besseren OEM-Positionierung ohnehin schon schwer, ab dann sollte es aber mit der nun auch technisch stärkeren Konkurrenz noch komplizierter werden - anstatt sich darauf einzustellen haben sie trotzdem einfach für über 1 Mrd. $ ATi übernommen (damals in der IT-Branche absolut beispiellos). Das Geld hätten sie lieber in die Enwicklung leistungsfähigerer CPU-Architekturen und konkurrenzfähige IGPs stecken sollen, davon hätten sie am Ende mehr gehabt.


----------



## cesium137 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Auch die Übernahme von ATi hat im Endeffekt keinem geholfen,



Noch dümmer war es 2010 die Markenbezeichnung ATi einzustampfen
Im Grafikkartensektor war Ati ein wertvollerer Markenname als AMD


----------



## Locuza (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich nicht das Gefühl, dass ATI vs. AMD viel geändert hat. 
Radeon ist das primäre Graphics Branding und ATI war schon einige Jahre unter AMDs Banner.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



cesium137 schrieb:


> Noch dümmer war es 2010 die Markenbezeichnung ATi einzustampfen
> Im Grafikkartensektor war Ati ein wertvollerer Markenname als AMD


Japp, ATi war spätestens seit der Radeon-9000-Serie eigentlich fast durchgehend konkurrenzfähig und hatte aufgrund ihrer aggressiven Preispolitik auch zeitweise eine breitere Kundschaft erreicht, als die immer als "Luxusgüter" angepriesenen GeForce-Boliden. Bis eben AMD kam und damit einhergehend das Debakel mit der HD2000.

An deren Architektur haben sie auch zu lange festgehalten, mMn, ATi selbst hat nie so lange an ein und derselben Technik gehangen, wie unter AMD.


----------



## violinista7000 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

@ Two-Face

Das AMD zu viele falsche Entscheidungen getroffen hat,  ist nicht zu bestreiten. Ich persönlich halte für besser eine Übernahme  als eine Aufspaltung. Weil eine Aufspaltung bedeutet, dass die CPU  Sparte in kurzeste Zeit verschwinden wird.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> @ Two-Face
> 
> Das AMD zu viele falsche Entscheidungen getroffen hat,  ist nicht zu bestreiten. Ich persönlich halte für besser eine Übernahme  als eine Aufspaltung. Weil eine Aufspaltung bedeutet, dass die CPU  Sparte in kurzeste Zeit verschwinden wird.


Alles wäre besser, als wenn das Unternehmen ganz verschwinden würde.
Das wäre absolut Worst-Case, dann doch lieber eine Intel-Übernahme, wo dann die CPU-Sparte definitiv verschwindet, aber sie dann immerhin mit der Grafiksparte konkurrenzfähige Grafikkarten veröffentlichen könnten.
Oder eine Nvidia-Übernahme, bei der dann die Grafiksparte verschwindet, dafür aber Nvidia ab sofort x86-Prozessoren im Portfolio hätte. Wäre immerhin besser, als wenn beides wegwäre und es nur noch ein Monopol in beiden Sektoren gäbe.

Würde ja gerne wissen, was Bucklew dazu sagen würde, ich vermiss' den Kerl echt.


----------



## Locuza (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bis eben AMD kam und damit einhergehend das Debakel mit der HD2000.


Das war ATIs Verdienst. 



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte für besser eine Übernahme  als eine Aufspaltung. Weil eine Aufspaltung bedeutet, dass die CPU  Sparte in kurzeste Zeit verschwinden wird.


Absolut. 
Getrennte Bereiche ohne die Möglichkeit höchst integrierte SoCs zu designen ist, ist kein Weg in die Zukunft.


----------



## Rollora (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Wenn Intel damals seine illegale Rabatte und Absprachen mit Händlern gemacht hätte, wäre die Geschite heute eine andere. Leider kann sich diese Lage nur schwer ändern, weil Intel könnte in Notfall 10 Kerner Prozessoren in den Maßenmarkt werfen, um sich gegen Zen zu verteigen... Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass Samsung den Laden übernimmt, und reichlich Geld einspritzt.


Diese GESCHICHTE wurde schon 100x widerlegt (also: Rabatte und Exklusivverträge gabs wohl, aber die Auswirkungen wren marginal)


----------



## violinista7000 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

@ Two-FAce

Lol, wenn das Worst-Case kommen sollte, werden weder Intel noch Nvidia übernehmen können. Weil Monopol... 



Rollora schrieb:


> Diese GESCHICHTE wurde schon 100x widerlegt  (also: Rabatte und Exklusivverträge gabs wohl, aber die Auswirkungen  wren marginal)




Quelle?: diese Tatsache ist mir ehrlich entgangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Eben, dann hast du nur noch Intel und Nvidia und die verkaufen dann ihre Produkte noch teurer.

Dann mal 500€ für Mittelklasse-Hardware.

Ich meine ja, wenn AMD komplett untergeht und niemand irgendwas übernimmt, wäre das katastrophal.


Rollora schrieb:


> Diese GESCHICHTE wurde schon 100x widerlegt


Beziehst du dich damit auf die GESCHICHTE, dass sich die Pentium 4s damals wegen der höheren Taktraten mit den OEMs besser verkauft haben?


----------



## violinista7000 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Das Problem ist, dass für die Aktionäre die Entwicklung würscht ist, denen interessiert nur das Geld. Wenn sie woanders mehr Geld gewinnen können, gehen sie einfach weg. Und für AMD sieht die Lage schwarz aus, es gibt seit Langem nur noch rote Zahlen.


----------



## Rollora (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Beziehst du dich damit auf die GESCHICHTE, dass sich die Pentium 4s damals wegen der höheren Taktraten mit den OEMs besser verkauft haben?


Du hast recht, eigentlich hat der Blöde Kunde eh sofort gesehen, dass der P4 besser war, die Rabattaktionen damals waren eigentlich völlig unnötig 


violinista7000 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass für die Aktionäre  die Entwicklung würscht ist, denen interessiert nur das Geld. Wenn sie  woanders mehr Geld gewinnen können, gehen sie einfach weg. Und für AMD  sieht die Lage schwarz aus, es gibt seit Langem nur noch rote  Zahlen.


Seit 2006 ca, weil da kam halt Intel mit dem Core 2 um die Ecke und  plötzlich hatte AMD keine Chance mehr. Gleichzeitig hat man ATI gekauft  und musste ständig Geld abschreiben, also seit fast 10 Jahren schreibt  man immer wieder große Verluste (mit wenigen knappen Gewinnen und einer  einmaligen Finanzspritze von Intel).


----------



## Rollora (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

sry doppelpost


----------



## Oromis16 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Man muss aber auch betonen, dass viel für die Strafzahlungen an GF draufgegangen ist. Das diesjährige Abkommen sieht da keine mehr vor.


----------



## Rollora (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch betonen, dass viel für die Strafzahlungen an GF draufgegangen ist. Das diesjährige Abkommen sieht da keine mehr vor.


Ja, das Waferabkommen tat auch weh.
Als ich das gelesen hab' dachte ich nur noch "ouch, was denn noch!", man hat eh schon kein Geld und dann muss man auch noch zahlen weil man weniger verkauft als erhofft


----------



## bootzeit (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt es noch ganz anders und AMD kauft Intel oder Nvidia, wie mit Porsche und Volkswagen. Zunächst wollte Porsche Volkswagen übernehmen und plötzlich ist es ganz anders gekommen und Volkswagen hat Porsche geschluckt.  xD



Wie alt bist du  ??


----------



## nicyboy (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Nvidia soll einfach den AMD Teil übernehmen und in zukunft alle Karten in Rosa rausbringen .... dann hat die Forencommunity keine rote oder grüne brille mehr auf sondern nur noch rosa brillen. Und die ganzen Diskussionen enden weil es nur noch aktuelle highend top gpus gibt, die awesome sind.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Shurchil schrieb:


> Wer über 5 Jahre nur die gleichen Chips unter anderem Namen raus bringt, ohne Innovation oder Fortschritt, braucht sich nicht wundern. Sorry AMD - ich wünschte es wäre anders.



Welch Ironie, dass immer noch NV den Rebrand-Rekord hält


----------



## Oromis16 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Welch Ironie, dass Tahiti bis heute mitgehalten hat 
Ich finds zwar auch nicht toll, dass es Pitcairn noch gibt, aber noch hat NVidia ja auch kein Konkurrenzprodukt vorgeführt. Und da der Treiber die Karten ja noch etwas verbessert hat (höhere Tesselationsleistung)....


----------



## bootzeit (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



nicyboy schrieb:


> Nvidia soll einfach den AMD Teil übernehmen und in zukunft alle Karten in Rosa rausbringen .... dann hat die Forencommunity keine rote oder grüne brille mehr auf sondern nur noch rosa brillen. Und die ganzen Diskussionen enden weil es nur noch aktuelle highend top gpus gibt, die awesome sind.



Uhh war der Geistreich


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Rollora schrieb:


> Diese GESCHICHTE wurde schon 100x widerlegt (also: Rabatte und Exklusivverträge gabs wohl, aber die Auswirkungen wren marginal)



sowie Rufschädigung, seine Marktnamen weiter zu verbreiten , ich hab bis jetzt nicht gelesen das Intel die 1 Millarde nicht zahlen muss 

Rabatte kann man ja machen, in dieser Rabattaktion ist es klar darum gegangen das Mediamakrt/Saturn nur Intel Produkte anbieten dann wird dieser Rabatt gewährt und das Intel eben weil diese schon recht große waren, weiters wurde so den Kunden die Möglichkeit genommen sich zwischen mehreren Produkten zu entscheiden, was man als Marktmissbrauch deuten kann, es wurde daher den Kunden vorgemacht das es nur eine Marke  gibt und  daher kann man  es sehr wohl als Marktmissbrauch deuten


----------



## nicyboy (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Warum müsst ihr eigentlich in jedem beitrag indem Nvidia oder AMD im titel steht euren scheiß fanboy mist von euch geben... lasst es doch einfach gut sein.. wenigstens einmal das hirn einschalten schadet euch sicher nicht. Außerdem entstaubt es euren Kopf.

Es ist schon schlimm genug wenn ein Unternehmen pleite geht oder über umstellungen nachdenken muss weil die kohle nichtmehr stimmt. Auch wenn AMD es nicht grad einfach hat, weil Nvida einfach die Hebel richtig setzt in sachen marketing. Jeder der vernürnftig nachdenkt und sich im handel einigermaßen auskennt, weis wie wichtig die Werbung ist.. der Rest ist oft egal.



bootzeit schrieb:


> Uhh war der Geistreich



wie alt bist du ???


----------



## violinista7000 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Rollora schrieb:


> Seit 2006 ca, weil da kam halt Intel mit dem Core 2 um die Ecke und  plötzlich hatte AMD keine Chance mehr. Gleichzeitig hat man ATI gekauft  und musste ständig Geld abschreiben, also seit fast 10 Jahren schreibt  man immer wieder große Verluste (mit wenigen knappen Gewinnen und einer  einmaligen Finanzspritze von Intel).



Klar, aber wenn AMD mindestens 40% der OEM Markt hätte, wäre die Geschichte heute anders. Wenn man ins Mediamarkt, Saturn & Co. geht, findet man nur noch Intel Prozessoren, AMD ist eine Randerscheinung. Das tut auch in der AMD-Tasche weh. Und selbst wenn der OEM Markt höchstens 10% Gewinn wären, braucht man jeder Cent dringend.

An sich ist ein Wunder, dass es noch AMD gibt, weil Global F auch Geld gekostet hat, und einige wichtige Mitarbeitern (Führung, Entwicklung, usw.) das Schiff längst verlassen haben.


----------



## matty2580 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Refresh muss man grundsätzlich hinterfragen, egal ab Nvidia, AMD, Intel, oder sonst wer es macht.
Der letzte Kepler Refresh machte aber durchaus Sinn, und bestand nicht aus reinen Taktupgrades und minimalen Verbesserungen.
Nvidia hatte das Preisgefüge nach Unten verschoben, damit für den GK110 Platz wird.
Somit bekam der Kunde deutlich mehr Leistung fürs Geld im Unterschied zur ersten Kepler Gen.

Refresh ist also nicht unbedingt immer schlecht. Es kommt drauf an wie es umgesetzt wird.


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Refresh muss man grundsätzlich hinterfragen, egal ab Nvidia, AMD, Intel, oder sonst wer es macht.
> Der letzte Kepler Refresh machte aber durchaus Sinn, und bestand nicht aus reinen Taktupgrades und minimalen Verbesserungen.
> Nvidia hatte das Preisgefügen nach Unten verschoben, damit für den GK110 Platz wird.
> Somit bekam der Kunde deutlich mehr Leistung fürs Geld im Unterschied zur ersten Kepler Gen.
> ...



AMD hat ja mehr oder weniger nur aufgeräumt, warum darf AMD keine Marketing machen wie es Nvidia macht, andere Name gleicher Preis aber besseres Produkt !!!


----------



## captainawesome87 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Wenn Intel damals seine illegale Rabatte und Absprachen mit Händlern gemacht hätte, wäre die Geschite heute eine andere. Leider kann sich diese Lage nur schwer ändern, weil Intel könnte in Notfall 10 Kerner Prozessoren in den Maßenmarkt werfen, um sich gegen Zen zu verteigen... Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass Samsung den Laden übernimmt, und reichlich Geld einspritzt.



Selbst wenn Intel es nicht so gemacht hätte,wer AMD immer noch da wo es jetzt grade ist,nämlich in der Miese.
Intel hat an AMD die Milliarden Strafe bezahlt.! Was hat es AMD gebracht ? nichts.!

Oberst Klink

Wieso Bullshit ?

Sony würde auch noch in den Schema passen. Aber  Samsung ?  ich bitte dich !


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

AMD hat ja Anfang dieses Jahres den "Schöpfer & Erfinder"  der glorreichen <<< AMD the FiX3R Werbe-Kampange >>> John Byrne SVP and GM of AMD Computing & Graphics Business Unit, nach 7 Jarhen AMD Zugehörigkeit entlassen. Diese Fixer Videos waren ja an Peinlichkeit nicht zu ÜBERTREFFEN und haben AMD in professionellen Bereich, wo mit guten "eigenen Produkten" und mit seriösen Fakten & fortschritlicher, stromsparender effizienter CPU & GPU Hardware gute Geschäfte gemacht werden - und eben nicht mit "kindliche Werbevideos mit schlechtmachen der Konkurrenz" somit nur AMD selber massivst geschadet (Imageschaden).

Sogar John Byrne SVP AMD's Catalyst Omega Treiber Vorstellungs Video - mit fantastischen AMD lobsagungen -  wurden von AMD selbst auf 'Privat' gestellt und somit gelöscht.
YouGamePlay.com - Gaming Video Search Engine and Leaderboard / Welcome to the new AMD Catalyst™ Omega driver with John Byrne - gelöscht! Preview AMD's next gen APU (Carrizo) with John Byrne - gelöscht! Byrne Notice: AMD Brings Home Gold at Golden Bridge Awards - gelöscht!

AMD Zensur von John Byrne - dem ehemaligen  SVP (Senior Vice President) and GM of AMD Computing & Graphics Business Unit 2007 - 2015!

Andere Videos sind noch online  - darunter die grossen "Preview AMD's next gen APU (Carrizo) with John Byrne" full hUMA & HSA AMD wird Weltmarktführerschaft Versprechungen.
John Byrne SVP and GM of AMD Computing & Graphics Business Unit gives a preview of AMD's best ever APU codenamed “Carrizo” for mobile and All-in-One form factors for 2015

5x faster Mantle 4K HSA 856 GFLOPS "Kaveri" APU tech day with John Byrne  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wweqkukh12k oder https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ksc0q7anH4

AMD hat massive Probleme mit der neuen Hardware der Fiji XT GPUs (300W+) und extreme HW & Treiberprobleme samt Verzögerungen (fehlerhafte HBM1 Speicher Anbindung in HW) und wird somit bis Ende 2015 nur sehr wenige [unter 10%] neue High-End Fiji GPU's liefern können.  Most of AMD's next-gen Radeon cards rumored to be rebrands

"Tweaktown.com - The flagship "Fiji XT" Radeon Fury X, which will reportedly arrive in two flavors, with very short supplies at launch thanks to HBM's low yields."

Vorstellung der AMD R9 390X (300W+) evtl. auf der E3 im Juni... ?!? Wer will AMD Beta-Treiber-Tester einer extrem raren AMD R9 395X2 (500W+) UBER Mode Karte werden ?

Wenn die HW Probleme durch weitere Beta Teiber kaschiert werden können.... Auslieferung in sehr kleinen Stückzahlen dann Ende Juli / Anfang August oder später - Radeon Fury X rumored to be in very short supply at launch!

Einer dieser Artikel wurde KitGuru zum Verhängniss - kritisch über AMD berichtet: AMDs flagship Fiji XT to use new branding and cost $849 - rumours | KitGuru

Dies lässt sich AMD 2015 nun fürstlich von seinen AMD Fans bezahlen USD799 - die dann krampfhaft versuchen werden, eine der - mit den üblichen AMD Problemen 'BSOD / Mantle API VRAM leak bug / Flashplayer Blackscreens / AMD Beta-Treiber Installer Debakel - pseudo AMD 'NEXT-GEN GPU's zu ergattern (AMD BETA -TEST' beim Endkunden / max. hohe RMA Umtausch Quoten, usw.)

Der ganze Rest der AMD Radeon Rx 300 Series Grafikkarten wird aus nichtverkauften AMD R9 2xx (Lagerware) Karten bestehen, mit bissel Werksübertaktung - die dann zu einem höheren Preis unters Volk gebracht werden müssen, um den sehr schlechten AMD Geschäftsgang 2015 zu finazieren. Nach dem Katastophalen Q1 AMD Quartal (-$180 Million Net Loss) wird AMD 2015 alle weiteren Quartale mit weiteren massiven Verlusten schreiben, da Ihnen auch die letzten AMD Jünger davon laufen werden - weil AMD die Fiji Karte (Fury X) nicht für 199.- USD den 'Geiz ist Geil' AMD Jüngern anbieten wird.

AMD's Marktanteil wird ins Bodenlose und weiter auf unter 20% bei Desktop Grafikkarten fallen - oder sogar noch weiter, durch weitere Verzögerungen und kleine, schlechte Ausbeute bei der GPU Produktion. Nvidia wird auch 2015 mit einen grandiosem Rekordgewinn abschliessen und erstmals in der Firmengeschichte einen Marktanteil von über 80% bei Add-in Desktop-Grafikkarten inne haben.

Top Spiele wie the Witcher 3 - WildHunt, Batman: Arkham Knight, Assassin's Creed: Syndicate & Star Citizen mit grandiosen Nvidia PhysX & APEX Effekten / GTA V Bundles mit Top- Seller Nvidia GTX 970 / 980 & Titan X 12GB und bald (Ende Mai'15) mit der 6GB Überflieger GTX 980Ti GPU werden AMD weiter massiv unter Druck setzen... wer sieht da nicht schwarz für das Angeschlagene AMD!

Nvidia dominiert den Desktop AIB-GPU-Markt mit 76% Marktanteil / market share!

Q4'2014 AMD 24% market share and falling / Jon Peddie Research - News - Nvidia dominiert den AIB-GPU-Markt - Jon Peddie Research - News - ocaholic

Diverse Analysten haben dieses Monat AMD an der Börse auf 'sell' & sogar 'strong sell' auf unter 2 USD herabgestuft, allesamt mit negativen /-- Ratings. Jon Peddie Research 2015 / Q1  -  Add-in board market up in Q1/2015, Nvidia increases market share lead to 77,5% - AMD fell to 22,5% (AMD’s quarter-to-quarter total desktop AIB unit shipments decreased -14.6% .) Add-in-Board report - Jon Peddie Research Publications


----------



## captainawesome87 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du  ??



28 aber was hat das hier mit zutun ?


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Intel es nicht so gemacht hätte,wer AMD immer noch da wo es jetzt grade ist,nämlich in der Miese.
> Intel hat an AMD die Milliarden Strafe bezahlt.! Was hat es AMD gebracht ? nichts.!
> 
> Oberst Klink
> ...



vielleicht das weiss niemand , es geht auch um die Verbreitung des Namens , würden mehr Leute am kennen wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit auch höher von ihnen zu kaufen  oder ?


----------



## Arkonos66623 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Jaja AMD ist schon ein Ding für sich, einige Entscheidungen dieser Firma sind echt zum Haare raufen! ATI hatte damals noch einen sehr guten Ruf bis zur Radeon19XX XT(X), dann kahm das Desaster mit der HD 2900. Bis zur HD5XXX Serie war AMD beschäftigt den geschädigten Ruf wieder gut zu machen. Eine Weile liefs eigentlich relativ rund. Dann die R290, ansich eine gute GPU allerdings mit einem Schrottkühler. Trotzdem anderen Firmen verbieten selber Kühllösungen zu bringen, das war schon ziemlich dämlich. Monate danach, nachdem man sich den Ruf der R290 dann schön kaputtgemacht hatte waren einige gute custom Modelle draußen, wenn auch teilweise schlecht erhältlich. Ich will garnicht wissen wieviele Leute sich in der Zeit eher ne Nvidia Karte geholt haben...weiterhin lässt man sich ewig Zeit und übergibt dem Konkurrenten quasi das Feld, um dann ewig zu spät mit ner neuen Generation aufzukreuzen, die über die Hälfte aus übeteuerten Rebrands besteht.

Super... und die Fury wildert in ziemlich hohen Preisregionen mit 4GB Vram herum. Ich hoffe das wenigstens die Fury Nano einiges an Boden gutmachen kann im gehobenen Mittelfeld.


----------



## captainawesome87 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> vielleicht das weiss niemand , es geht auch um die Verbreitung des Namens , würden mehr Leute am kennen wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit auch höher von ihnen zu kaufen  oder ?



Klar, weiß das niemand von uns. Aber diese Firmen würden passen.  
Damit hast du Recht,würden viele AMD kennen, dann wer der verkauft von Hardware  leichter wie jetzt.

AMD hatte richtige gute Prozessoren, wie den FX 53 oder den X6 1090.  Hatte beide damals, verbaut gehabt.
Leider hat AMD in der Vergangenheit sehr viele Fehler gemacht. Ihr könnt mich hassen für, das was ich jetzt sage, aber ist halt so.  

Sie hätten ATI niemals kaufen dürfen." Die Übernahme war sehr, sehr kostspielig. 

Hier gibt es einen Artikel dazu :
Preiskampf und ATI-Ãœbernahme belasten AMD | heise online

AMD leidet unter ATI-Übernahme - CHIP

Das hier sagt alles aus: Anteil des ATI-Umsatzes: 398 Mio. US-Dollar. Im Nettoverlust sind u.a. 550 Mio. US-Dollar Kosten durch die Übernahme des Grafikchipherstellers enthalten.
Was als Bescherung gilt wird nun zur einer  last für AMD.

<Das sind alles Artikel von damals."


----------



## Rollora (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> vielleicht das weiss niemand , es geht auch um die Verbreitung des Namens , würden mehr Leute am kennen wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit auch höher von ihnen zu kaufen  oder ?


Naja ATI hatte auch mal einen größeren Marktanteil als Nvidia und die Verbreitung des Namens hat nicht wirklich geholfen.
Stimmt schon, wäre der Name bekannter, würden mehr Leute kaufen.

AMD hat aber damals nicht wegen den Intel Deals massiv bei den OEMs verloren, sondern wegen Problemen der Lieferzeit, Verfügbarkeit und bei großen OEMs hat Intel einfach den Vorteil von Intel CPU+Board (welches etwa für Dell speziell angepasst war), das kann AMD nicht, weil sie keine eigenen Boards produzieren.
Zudem war der Support für OEMs teilweise bitter, eben großteils wegen der drittherstellerboards.
Alles in allem war es auch ohne Rabattaktion günstiger auf Intel zu setzen, weil es damit weniger Probleme gab in der Versorgungskette.
Hab' damals bei einem OEM gearbeitet, daher weiß ich von vielen Problemen hinter den Türen, die AMD leider bei OEMs in ein relativ schlechtes Licht gerückt haben, und da hatte Intel ja noch nichtmal was damit zu tun.
Auch gab es dann immer wieder Lieferprobleme (etwa wurden Prozessoren Monatelang nicht nachgeliefert, oder später dann eben GPUs). Das verärgert Kunden, verärgerte Kunden kaufen dann halt nichtmehr bei dem OEM.
Und dann später gabs immer Probleme mit Chipsets und Treiber, etwa die 780G Causa: bis heute gibt es keinen Treiber der diesen Chipsatz unter Win XP ordentlich supportet (ständige Crashes oder fehlende 2D Beschleunigung), dann die erste Generation der APUs hatten eine hohe Rücklaufquote unter HTPC Fans: die Treiber für den 3D Bluray Support haben bei Ilano nie funktioniert im Zusammenhang mit Power DVD irgendwas...
all diese Probleme und verärgerten Kunden. Da hilft 2x so viel Grafikpower wenig, wenns bei Intel im i3 mit integrierter Grafik problemlos funktioniert hat.


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Intel es nicht so gemacht hätte,wer AMD immer noch da wo es jetzt grade ist,nämlich in der Miese.
> Intel hat an AMD die Milliarden Strafe bezahlt.! Was hat es AMD gebracht ? nichts.!
> 
> Oberst Klink
> ...



Weil es einfach Bullshit ist solchen Bullshit zu behaupten, von wegen AMD stellt dann keine GPUs mehr her bzw. Grafikkarten, wenn sie von Samsung oder sonstwem übernommen werden. Und wieso sollte Sony besser passen als Samsung? Das ist genau so Bullshit.


----------



## cuban13581 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ****. Da bin ich irgendwo verrutscht, hast recht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mich würde ja mal interessieren in welchen Leistungssphären Nvidia wäre , wenn sie den gleichen Weg wie AMD gehen würden ? Auch wenn sie das aufgrund ihres Budgets , ihren Marktanteil und ihrer neuen Maxwellarchitektur aktuell das nicht müssen. Obwohl doch schon die Titan x der Vollausbau von Maxwell sein soll. Oder bin ich da falsch informiert? Zu der Vramgeschichte der GTX970 meinte Jen-Hsun Huang , dass wir froh sein könnten , dass sie zu den Preisen schon im Vergleich zu Kepler mehr Grafikspeicher verbauen konnten , da Maxwell kostengünstiger herzustellen sei , als der Keplerchip.


----------



## S754 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Was würde eine Aufspaltung denn bringen? Wegen dem sind die Schulden trotzdem noch da.


----------



## matty2580 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Eigentlich ist das der erste Schritt um unrentable Geschäftsbereiche abzustoßen.
Sonst würde eine Aufspaltung keinen Sinn machen.
Das sieht man gut bei Sony mit dem TV-Bereich. Erst wird er ausgegliedert, und dann später verramscht.
Und man kann natürlich einige Zahlen beschönen. Steuerliche Vorteile bringt das auch mit, da man Verluste besser abschreiben kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es ist schon richtig, Intel hat nicht viel unversucht gelassen, um der Konkurrenz (jetzt nicht nur zwingend AMD) mit nicht ganz lauteren Mitteln zu schaden. Das mit dem OEM-Markt war da nur ein Aspekt, Intel gehört auch zu den vielem Firmen, die hochqualifizierte Ingenieure von den Unis und der Konkurrenz mit lukrativen Arbeitsverträgen locken. Bei so manch großzügigen Angeboten kann dann eine Firma wie AMD ab einer gewissen Personalbreite nicht mehr mithalten.



Wie unfair:
Die haben einfach ihre Angestellten gut bezahlt! Unerhört! 



> Aber trotzdem hätte AMD darauf reagieren müssen, vor gut einem Jahrzehnt hat die Firma quasi nichts anderes gemacht, als immer nur neue Athlon-CPUs auf den Markt zu werfen und sich über Intels verzweifelte Versuche, mit dem Pentium 4 dagegen zuhalten, schlapp zu lachen. Dann kam der Core 2, der mal eiskalt nicht mal mit dem zweit (oder drittschnellsten?) -Modell mit jedem Athlon den Boden aufgewischt hat. AMD hatte es ja aufgrund Intels besseren OEM-Positionierung ohnehin schon schwer, ab dann sollte es aber mit der nun auch technisch stärkeren Konkurrenz noch komplizierter werden - anstatt sich darauf einzustellen haben sie trotzdem einfach für über 1 Mrd. $ ATi übernommen (damals in der IT-Branche absolut beispiellos). Das Geld hätten sie lieber in die Enwicklung leistungsfähigerer CPU-Architekturen und konkurrenzfähige IGPs stecken sollen, davon hätten sie am Ende mehr gehabt.





Two-Face schrieb:


> Beziehst du dich damit auf die GESCHICHTE, dass sich die Pentium 4s damals wegen der höheren Taktraten mit den OEMs besser verkauft haben?



Weder Taktraten noch illegale Aktionen Intels waren für die Verkaufszahlen der Netburst-CPUs verantwortlich.
Zum einen waren die nicht mal so gut, Intel hat in dieser Zeit kontinuirlich Marktanteile verloren. Kurz vor der Conroe-Einführung hatte AMD den höchsten Marktanteil der Firmengeschichte. Ein Jahr vorher hat Dell, seinerzeit größter OEM, auf die guten Einzel-Rabatte von Intel geschissen und AMD-Rechner ins Angebot aufgenommen. Iirc hatte man ein paar Monate danach 25-30% AMD-Anteil unter den Angeboten, nach der Alienware-Übernahme noch mehr (nahm wegen mangelnder Nachfrage aber schnell wieder ab). Diverse Server-Hersteller haben damals Opterons ins Portfolio aufgenommen und selbst in mehreren Saturn- und Media-Markt-Filalien habe ich AMD-Rechner gesehen.
Was AMD zu schaffen gemacht hat, waren drei Dinge:

1. Man war nicht/kaum schneller. Gamer vergessen es gerne, aber mit Ausnahme der kurzen Williamette Zeit ganz zu Anfang und im Fenster zwischen der Einführung des Athlon 64 und den >3,4 GHz Prescotts hat Intel fast immer die schnellsten oder zumindest gleich schnelle CPUs für Anwendungen und Multimedia am Markt gehabt. Nur in Spielen (Ausnahme: Q3-Engine) hat Netburst abgeloost, aber die meisten Heimanwender waren damals keine ambitionierten Gamer, erst recht keine OEM-Käufer, die sich low-end-GPUs haben andrehen lassen, und damals wurden auch noch in großen Mengen Office-Rechner in Firmen gegen schnellere ausgetauscht. Und gerade im Office-Bereich war Intel seit Einführung des Northwood C kaum zu schlagen: HyperThreading brachte zwar nur selten mehr Frames in Spielen (eher weniger), aber es sorgte dafür, dass ein zu 100% ausgelasteter Rechner bedienbar blieb. Wo sich ein Athlon oder Athlon64 System aufgehängt hat und einen Reset erforderte, der die Arbeit seit der letzten Speicherung vernichtete, hat man bei einem Pentium 4 die Anwendung via Taskmanager gekillt oder im Worst Case alle anderen noch laufenden Aufgaben speichern können. AMD-Rechner waren erst mit den Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Thread tauglich und ehe diese so billig waren, dass sie für Arbeits-Rechner in Frage kamen, hatte Intel den Core2 vorgestellt.

2. Es geht nicht nur um Geschwindigkeit. Ziemlich vielen Anwendern und fast im gesamten OEM-Sektor ist die sogar sekundär. Kein DAU weiß, wie schnell der Rechner wirklich ist, den er kauft. Kein Firmenkunde legt großen Wert darauf, ob sich Excel 5% schneller oder langsamer öffnet. Was aber allen Firmen und allen Endkunden ohne Ahnung von Computern wichtig ist: Das Ding muss stabil laufen. Und zwar nicht, wenn jemand alle Einstellungen richtig gesetzt und wenn die Kühlung den Bedürfnissen angepasst wurde und wenn... - sondern out of the box. Immer. Unter allen Umständen. Ohne auch nur Treiber installieren zu müssen.
Macht das mal mit einem Via KT133. Oder einem SiS-So754-Mainboard für 40 Euro. Mit den nForce hat sich zwar einiges gebessert und auch VIA hat sich bei den Topmodellen entsprechend mehr Mühe gegeben. Aber zum einen waren das nur das obere Ende vom Markt, dass zwar für Gamer attraktiv ist, für billige OEM- und Office-Rechner aber zu teuer. Und zum anderen gab es selbst bei denen ab und zu kleine Zickereien und wenn ein Verantwortlicher noch die K6-Zeit im Hinterkopf hatte, dann wurde er bei jeder derartigen Kleinigkeit an seine Vorurteile erinnert - und hat lieber Intel gekauft. Denn es ist unterm Strich billiger, wenn man 10% mehr pro Rechner zahlt (und größer war der Aufpreis für einen kompletten Low-End-Rechner nicht, denn da steckt ein Großteil der Kosten in Netzteil, Laufwerken, Gehäuse,...) und keinen Ärger hat, als wenn man 10% an der Hardware spart und die nächsten 3-4 Jahre pro 100 Mitarbeiter einen Administrator extra einstellen muss, damit technische Probleme schnell und ohne große Produktionsausfälle behoben werden.

3. AMD war zu klein. Dafür kann man natürlich ebensowenig etwas, wie für Punkt 2 - aber ist ebenso. Ein Großteil der Intel-"Deals", die hier immer kritisiert werden, war vollkommen legal. Alle Firmen geben Mengenrabatt, wenn große Mengen abgenommen werden. Und Intel-CPUs wurden eben 4mal häufiger gekauft, also wurde ein Teil des Preisunterschiedes durch Rabatte gleich wieder kompensiert. Und obendrauf gab es Zusatz-Querfinanzierung, Stichwort: Werbekostenzuschuss. Da sprechen viele von illegalen Bestechungsgeldern, aber Intel wurde aus gutem Grund nicht dafür verurteilt (sondern für anderes). Man hat, im Rahmen der "Intel inside"-Marketingkampagne (zu der AMD genau 0 Gegenstücke hatte) nichts weiter gemacht, als Zuschüsse zu allen Werbeflyern, Werbespots,... zu zahlen (afaik teilweise sogar alle Kosten übernommen), in denen genau dieses Logo auftauchte. Schließlich war das gute Werbung für Intel, die so sehr weit verbreitet wurde, ohne dass sie von der Zielgruppe als Massenwerbung DURCH Intel wahrgenommen wurde. (Heute weiß man: Verdammt guter Schachzug, der sich 213513535mal ausgezahlt hat)
Bedingung für solche Zuschüsse war natürlich (und vollkommen nachvollziehbar), dass in derartigen Werbemitteln dann kein Konkurrent von Intel beworben wurde. Die Media-Saturn-Holding hatte also die Wahl: Sie lassen ihre zahlreichen Anzeigen, Flyer,... zu einem großen Teil von Intel bezahlen und bewerben darin keine AMD-Produkte, oder aber sie haben höhere Kosten, um auch Produkte zu bewerben, die aus obigen Gründen eh weniger Leute wollen. Und die die Kundschaft ggf. verwirren, denn normalerweise wurden seinerzeit nur 3-4 PCs angeboten, die klar voneinander abgegrenzte Preise hatten. Natürlich hat man sich unter diesen Bedingungen gegen eine zusätzliche, zentrale AMD-Sparte entschieden - wie viele andere auch. (Was übrigens, siehe oben, nicht heißt, dass AMD nicht trotzdem zu haben war. Viele -alle?- Filialen laufen als Franchise und die lokalen Verantwortlichen dürfen zusätzliche Produkte ins Sortiment nehmen. In einigen Regionen gab es im Saturn scheinbar nur die Intel-Rechner aus dem bundesweiten Programm der Holding, in anderen Häusern gab es auch AMD. Hat sich ohne Werbung aber eben nicht so gut verkauft.)


Fazit: AMD hat gute CPUs für Gamer gebaut. Aber um Marktführer zu werden reicht das nicht. Dafür muss man die beste Plattform für 08/15-Anwender und für Firmen anbieten, da lag AMD nur sehr selten in Führung und oft nicht einmal gleich auf. Und dann muss auch noch jedem bekannt sein, dass man die bessere Plattform anbietet. Und dafür muss man diese Position über Jahre hinweg haben und man muss in Massenmedien (Fernsehen, Flyer,...) kontinuierlich damit present sein. Das hat AMD nie auch nur versucht.

Stattdessen hat man das Geld, dass man mit in einem Marktteil mit dafür guten, passenden CPUs erwirtschaftet, in ATI investiert. Dazu noch eine ganze Menge mehr Geld, dass man erst in den nächsten Jahren zu verdienen hoffte.
Und diese Entscheidung wurde zu einem Zeitpunkt getroffen, an dem Intel die ursprüngliche Netburst-Schiene bereits aufgegeben hat, einem Zeitpunkt zu dem jeder, der es wollte, anhand des PentiumM und Core(1)Duo sehen konnte, welches Potential Intels aktuelles Know-How hatte und einem Zeitpunkt, zu dem der Notebookmarkt explodierte und nach genau dieser Art von Know-How verlangte.

Eine Entscheidung, die ich bis heute sehr, sehr, sehr traurig finde. Denn hätte AMD das gleiche Geld in die eigene Fertigung investiert, dann würde man heute vermutlich mit 20% höheren Margen und in 10 nm gegen Intel antreten. Die Grafikeinheit würde zwar weiterhin im (Nvidia-)Chipsatz sitzen - aber who cares? Apple hat nicht ohne Grund am Geforce 8200 festgehalten, als AMD es sich mit dem alten Traum-Partner schon lange versaut hatte. Und wie sich einige vielleicht erinnern, hat AMD in verzweifelter Geldnot später nicht nur die Fabs, sondern auch eine Flash- und eine Embedded/Low-End-Sparte abgestoßen, kurz bevor SSDs, Netbooks und Internet der Dinge in aller Munde waren.


_Ist offensichtlich schon spät für mich, so wie ich rumlaber. Sorry für die Wall of Text_


----------



## Gast20170501 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



S754 schrieb:


> Was würde eine Aufspaltung denn bringen? Wegen dem sind die Schulden trotzdem noch da.


Nichts. Denn AMD braucht beide Sparten um das Hauptgeschäft mit den APUs effizient weiterführen zu können.

Meiner Meinung nach sind das haltlose Gerüchte. Es sei denn sie wollen alles ausgliedern und den Hauptsitz in die Malediven verlegen um Steuern zu sparen oder so. ^^


----------



## S754 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



PC13 schrieb:


> Nichts. Denn AMD braucht beide Sparten um das Hauptgeschäft mit den APUs effizient weiterführen zu können



Das Hauptgeschäft sind immer noch die Grafiklösungen und nicht die CPUs oder APUs würde ich jetzt mal meinen.


----------



## captainawesome87 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Weil es einfach Bullshit ist solchen Bullshit zu behaupten, von wegen AMD stellt dann keine GPUs mehr her bzw. Grafikkarten, wenn sie von Samsung oder sonstwem übernommen werden. Und wieso sollte Sony besser passen als Samsung? Das ist genau so Bullshit.



Wieso bist du gleich so Aggro ?   Bleib doch mal ruhig großer 

Ich komme mit sehr guten Vorschläge und Argumenten. Du bist gleich Aggressiv und willst dein Kopf durchsetzten.
So nochmals für dich und nein ich habe keine Glaskugel, sondern ein verstand das gut funktioniert.

Realistisch, kommt das in frage !!!
Sony hätte was von,wegen der Playstation .
Microsoft wegen der Xbox.
Apple wegen MacBook usw.
Intel wer nur an  der  GPU interessiert.
Nvidia würde sich für  die X86 Lizenz  Interessieren.
IBM kommt als letztes in spiel. Da ich nicht denke, das sie Interesse  an AMD Prozessoren haben.
Genau so wie DELL.

Was hätte Samsung davon ????? Los erzähl mal du Experte, auf ich warte!!!
Da du es nicht zu wissen scheinst, helfe ich dir auf die Sprünge!

Wenn Samsung AMD übernimmt, ist es vorbei für AMD im PC markt.
Durch eine Übernahme, könnte Samsung einigen Vorsprung an der Smart-TV/-Phone etc. Front verschaffen. Da ist nichts mehr mit, AMD CPU oder  Grafikkarte.!
Wünsch dir die ersten Optionen, die ich oben genannt habe.

Wenn du AMD FAN bist. 


MFG


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

AMD geht 2015 das Geld aus - und lässt SeaMicro, ein ehemals gewinnträchtiges Unternehmen sterben. Volle Lager an APU's - wer mag oder will AMD HSA & hUMA APU's ?
Satte -$75 Millionen USD Abschreibungen auf nicht verkaufte Next-Gen APU's! Advanced Micro Devices Inc. Pulls the Plug on SeaMicro (AMD)

2015 - the Death of SeaMicro -  Declare 'Bankruptcy' thanks to AMD /  SeaMicro | High Density, Low Power Fabric Compute

AMD's HSA & hUMA APUs wurden ja geboren - um die Welt zu erobern. Denn AMD HSA  APU's sollten in allen zukünftigen High-Density Servern von SeaMicro eingesetzt werden - und hätten AMD zu Weltmarkführer beim "driving industry-leading Cloud Computing  and Virtualization Leader" so die AMD PR Abteilung 2012.  AMD Completes Acquisition of SeaMicro for $344 Mio. USD / AMD Completes Acquisition of SeaMicro | SeaMicro

Tja - alles harte Fakten & Tatsachen, die AMD Fans nicht wahr haben wollen. AMD ist keine Firma, die auf gesunden wirtschaftlichen Beinen steht, obwohl sie mit 'free' OpenCL - free 'Mantle API & all for free FreeSync' und AMD hUMA & HSA Technology  2012 ja die Welt erobern wollten. Allesamt würden vor allem auch AMD 'Next-Gen' Konsolen von AMD's sensationellen HSA Fähigkeiten profitieren - so die AMD PR Abteilung dazumal. Heutzutage beklagen sich ja die ganzen Konsoleros über rucklige, knapp 30 FPS & und keinen vollen 1080p Support bei ihren pseudo XBOX1 & PS4 "AMD Next-Gen" Konsolen mit 2 x 4 1,6GHz AMD JaguarCores.

Somit hat AMD 2012 weitere $344 USD Millionen mit dem SeaMicro Kauf & den APU 'AMD Träumen' & -$75 Millionen USD Abschreibungen in Q2'15 in den Sand gesetzt. Und genau wegen solchen bekannten AMD Lügen & falschen Versprechen im Jahre 2011 mit supertollen 'Liano & Trinity APUs, läuft 2015 nun ein Stafverfahren gegen AMD - wegen Vortäuschung falscher Absatzpotenziale, zu hoher Erwartungen & unrealisitischen Umsatzversprechen gegenüber AMD Aktionäre und Gläubigern:

Quelle: Reuters.com / Donnerstag, 02. Apr. 2015   /  Advanced Micro Devices must face securities fraud lawsuit: ruling | Reuters

AMD muss sich wegen Betrug an Aktionären vor Gericht verantworten   > AMD steht vor Securities Fraud Lawsuit - AMD to face securities fraud lawsuit - AMD - News - ocaholic

AMD faces fraud charges - Llano should not have been Godot / AMD must face claims that it committed securities fraud by hiding problems with the bungled 2011 launch of Llano that eventually led to a $100 million writedown, a US court has decided.  AMD faces fraud charges

>> The lawsuit was over the Llano chip, which AMD had claimed was "the most impressive processor in history." <<

AMD originally said that the product launch would happen in the fourth quarter of 2010, sales of the Llano were delayed because of problems at the company's chip manufacturing plant.

The then Chief Financial Officer Thomas Seifert told analysts on an April 2011 conference call that problems with chip production for the Llano were in the past, and that the company would have ample product for a launch in the second quarter. Press officers for AMD continued to insist that there were no problems with supply, concealing the fact that it was only shipping Llanos to top-tier computer manufacturers because it did not have enough chips.

By the time AMD ramped up Llano shipments in late 2011, no one wanted them any more, leading to an inventory glut. AMD disclosed in October 2012 that it was writing down $100 million of Llano inventory as not shiftable. Did AMD purposefully mislead their investors? AMD Sued By Investors Over Botched Processor Debut http://www.reaxxion.com/7052/amd-sued-by-investors-over-botched-processor-debut

AMD Shares fell nearly 74 % from a peak of $8.35 >> in March 2012 to a low of >> $2.18 in October 2012 when the market learned the extent of the problems with the Llano launch.


----------



## Mr.Knister (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Falls AMD sich spaltet und Teile verkauft, bedeutet das noch nicht das Ende von APUs, HSA, hUMA etc.. ARM-SoCs wurden schon immer aus verschiedenen lizenzierten Elementen kombiniert. Samsung fände ich in der Hinsicht schon interessant. Ob die AMD interessant finden, ist eine andere Frage 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _Ist offensichtlich schon spät für mich, so wie ich rumlaber. Sorry für die Wall of Text_



Papperlapapp, danke für die Geschichtsstunde


----------



## restX3 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

In einem sind hier sich sicher alle einig, die Zukunft von AMD sieht nicht rosig aus. Es wird was passieren mit AMD, wie genau das aussehen mag? Darüber könnte man hier noch natürlich ewig diskutieren.
Ich bin gespannt wie die Zukunft auf dem PC Markt aussehen wird mit oder ohne AMD.


----------



## Nuallan (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> ich habe keine Glaskugel sondern ein Verstand das gut funktioniert



Keine weiteren Fragen, Euer Ehren.


----------



## cl55amg (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Wenn eine Firma x AMD kauft, dann bekommt diese durch den Kauf *nicht* einfach die x86 Lizenz inkl. Erweiterungen!


----------



## Gast20170501 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



cl55amg schrieb:


> Wenn eine Firma x AMD kauft, dann bekommt diese durch den Kauf *nicht* einfach die x86 Lizenz inkl. Erweiterungen!


Und Intel bekommt auch nicht die AMD64 bzw. X86-64 Lizenz von AMD.

Außerdem sind die Patente für IA-16 (x86-16) und IA-32 (x86-32) bereits abgelaufen. Das habe ich dir bereits schon mal erklärt.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Sony hätte was von,wegen der Playstation .



Nur das Problem selbst finanziell angeschlagen zu sein und würde sich daher momentan wohl heftigst übernehmen mit einer Übernahme von AMD, die ja selbst finanziell ein Fass ohne Boden sind und starke Investitionen benötigen.



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Microsoft wegen der Xbox.



Für Microsoft dürfte es weiterhin günstiger und zielführender sein die Hardware für seine 4-5 Produkte einzukaufen als eine eigene Produktion zu unterhalten. Somal Microsoft sich auch weiterhin als Dienstleister und Softwareunternehmen versteht und nicht wirklich als Hardwareproduzent.



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Apple wegen MacBook usw.



Apple hat noch nie eine eigene Produktion unterhalten, sondern immer schon zugekauft und produzieren lassen und ist damit ehr gut gefahren, warum sollte man das also ändern?



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Intel wer nur an  der  GPU interessiert.



Intel könnte AMD, selbst wen man es wollte, vermutlich nicht als ganzes kaufen, da würden die Kartelbehörden wohl was gegen haben, man könnte maximal die GPU-Sparte abkaufen, aber auch da scheint man bei Intel kein gesteigerten Bedarf dran zu sehen. Warum sollte man auch, Intels GPUs in den Prozessoren sind in Ordnung, für die Einsatzzwecke die Intel damit anstrebt (Entertaiment, Office, Mobilemarkt) reicht die Leistung völlig aus.



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Nvidia würde sich für  die X86 Lizenz  Interessieren.



Und würde dafür aber wohl kaum soviel Geld in dieses marode Unternehmen pumpen, nur um an die Lizenzen zu kommen und dann den Rest platt zu machen, also auch ehr unrealistisch.



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> IBM kommt als letztes in spiel. Da ich nicht denke, das sie Interesse  an AMD Prozessoren haben.
> Genau so wie DELL.



IBM hat kein Interesse am Entanwenderbreich und hat seine PC-Sparte dahingehend schon vor Jahren abgestoßen, warum sollte man also AMD kaufen? In Punkto Speziallösungen, was maximal noch interessant wäre, ist IBM gut aufgestellt und nicht auf den Kauf von AMD angewiesen.
Und DELL wird sich auch kaum in so ein Abenteuer stürzen, DELL fährt seid jeher gut damit seine Komponenten einzukaufen. Eine eigene Produktion ist viel zu Risikoreich und kostspielig und da rede ich nicht nur von den Kosten des kaufst, sondern auch von längerfristigen Investitionen die bei AMD nötig sind und wären.



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Was hätte Samsung davon ????? Los erzähl mal du Experte, auf ich warte!!!
> Da du es nicht zu wissen scheinst, helfe ich dir auf die Sprünge!



Samsung käme an eine GPU-Sparte, sowie an Technologie für APUs was dem Tabletgeschäft von Samsung zuträglich sein könnte, sowie dem Notebookgeschäft, außerdem ist Samsung ein Konzern der stark im Bereich der Endkunden operiert, so das man ein Bein in den Markt für x86 Hardware bekäme, sowie ins Servergeschäft.
Samsung hätte weiterhin die finanziellen Mittel um schmerzlos die notwendigen Investitionen zu tätigen die bei AMD nötig wären und das Bugdet für die Entwicklung auf zu stocken, hinzu käme das Samsung über eine eigene Fertigung verfügt, so das man seine Prozessoren künftig bei Samsung direkt herstellen lassen könnte und nicht mehr auf GF und TSMC angewiesen wäre.
Von allen Investoren wäre also Samsung der der am meisten Profit draus schlagen könnte und auch das nötige Kapital hätte um AMD konkurenzfähig zu machen.


----------



## Palmdale (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass für die Aktionäre die Entwicklung würscht ist, denen interessiert nur das Geld. Wenn sie woanders mehr Geld gewinnen können, gehen sie einfach weg. Und für AMD sieht die *Lage schwarz *aus, es gibt seit Langem nur noch *rote Zahlen.*



Danke für den brillanten Wortwitz! 



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> AMD hat ja mehr oder weniger nur aufgeräumt, warum darf AMD keine Marketing machen wie es Nvidia macht, andere Name gleicher Preis aber besseres Produkt !!!



Es ist kein besseres Produkt, die GPU ist exakt die gleiche. So etwas nenne ich kein Marketing... Und Aufräumen is ja schön und gut (und wichtig bei AMD gewesen), die wirklich interessanten Derivate sind aber Exklusiv-Deals bei Apple und Dell vorbehalten -.-



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie unfair:
> Die haben einfach ihre Angestellten gut bezahlt! Unerhört!
> ...
> _Ist offensichtlich schon spät für mich, so wie ich rumlaber. Sorry für die Wall of Text_



Nichtsdestotrotz sehr informativ, vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## cl55amg (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



PC13 schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die Patente für IA-16 (x86-16) und IA-32 (x86-32) bereits abgelaufen. Das habe ich dir bereits schon mal erklärt.



Du hast mir absolut garnichts erklärt, weder versteht du von was du sprichst ^^
Lies nochmal genau was ich geschrieben habe


----------



## pizzazz (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> ...
> Realistisch, kommt das in frage !!!
> Sony hätte was von,wegen der Playstation .
> Microsoft wegen der Xbox.
> ...



dann geb ich auch mal meinen senf dazu, wohlgemerkt rein aus der hüfte geschossen, ohne nach mitternacht noch tiefgründig werden zu wollen:

- sony hat weder das geld, noch die lust dazu, sich AMD an die backe zu kleben, die verkleinern sich grade, tun also das genaue gegenteil
- microsoft will den markt über die software dominieren, hat in der vergangenheit schon mehrfach gute hardware gebracht, nur um dann - extrem wankelmütig - sich spontan wieder zurückzuziehen und nichtmal mehr treiber für die eben noch verkaufte hardware für eigene, neue betriebssysteme herzustellen, obwohl das für niemanden auf der welt einen geringeren aufwand darstellt. ausserdem haben sie mit nokia genug zu tun
- bei intel stellt sich die frage gar nicht, weil sie ohnehin nicht dürften
- apple hätte zwar das geld, ist aber schlicht zu schlau dafür. schliesslich haben die das gegeneinander-ausspielen von hardwareproduzenten auf ein ganz neues niveau gehoben und fahren optimal damit
- nvidia bekäme die x86 lizenz nicht, weil intel sein veto einlegen kann
- ibm hat seit powerpc keine CPU-ambitionen mehr
- dell wäre größenwahnsinnig und nach der übernahme schneller pleite als deren manager sich dafür noch selbst eine ausstandsprämie zahlen könnten
- und samsung, ja die hätten zwar auch das geld, aber sie wollen - wer würde es verübeln können - nur in märkte investieren, die nachweislich wachsen

noch wer?

- den scheichs hat man ja schon die maroden fabs angedreht, die werden sich keinen nachschlag holen wollen
- bleiben also nur noch die inder oder die chinesen. zumindest meine nasenspitze meint, dass von dort jemand interesse haben könnte


----------



## grabhopser (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Pro_PainKiller schrieb:


> AMD geht 2015 das Geld aus ......



Da haben wir aber schön recherchiert, ein Sternchen für die Fleißarbeit!
Nur leider etwas am Thema und den Fakten vorbei, aber danke, dass du uns einen so schön objektiven Überblick darbietest. 

BTT,
das ist doch absolut unglaubwürdig, keiner der einzelnen Geschäftsbereiche hat genügend Marktpotenzial um separate Entwicklungen zu rechtfertigen. Das einzige womit man langfristig überleben kann sind konkurrenzfähige x86 CPUs(ZEN), die ganzen Träumereien von einer eigenständigen Grafikstarte sind doch nicht ernst zu nehmen, wie will man sich denn dort in einem langfristig stark schrumpfenden Markt behaupten?

Das eine Unternehmensberatung so etwas vorschlägt ist aber wohl kaum verwunderlich......


----------



## Gast20170501 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Alles Bullshit, sagt AMD. War irgendwie auch klar.

_AMD’s own spokesperson Sarah Youngbauer told ExtremeTech the following: “While we normally would not comment on such a matter, we can confirm that we have no such project in the works at this time. We remain committed to the long-term strategy we laid out for the company in May at our Financial Analyst Day.”_
Reuters claims AMD mulling breakup or spinoff, company denies rumors - ExtremeTech​


----------



## cl55amg (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

@ pizzazz

Deine Analyse ist durchdacht und dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## pizzazz (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



pizzazz schrieb:


> - nvidia bekäme die x86 lizenz nicht, weil intel sein veto einlegen kann



is schon spät, ich korrigiere mich selbst:
- intel würde nvidia die lizenz überlassen, wenn sie sich sicher wären, dass 1. nvidia sich am übernahmepreis nahezu übernimmt und danach nicht mehr genügend geld für die anständige weiterentwicklung von grafikchips hat, so dass intel dort aufholen kann, 2. man nvidia damit in zukunft genauso klein halten kann wie zuvor amd und 3. man nach wie vor einen verbliebenen CPU-hersteller als gegner aufweisen kann, so dass eine drohende zerschlagung bzw zwangsaufsplittung wegen monopols verhindert wird

- nacht -


----------



## Pu244 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



captainawesome87 schrieb:


> Was hätte Samsung davon ????? Los erzähl mal du Experte, auf ich warte!!!
> Da du es nicht zu wissen scheinst, helfe ich dir auf die Sprünge!



Samsung ist eines der letzten verbliebenen Superkonglomerate (das andere wäre GE) das überlebt hat. Sie fertigen quasi alles das irgendwie mit Hi Tech zutun hat, von der Waschmaschine über den Fernseher, die Klimaanlage, Millitärtechnik, Akkus bishin zur Kommunikation, es gibt fast nichts das sie nicht fertigen oder zumindest ihre Finger drinhaben. Einer der wenigen Bereiche in denen sie nicht präsent sind ist der PC, genauer gesagt der x86er PC, was ihnen ein Dorn im Auge ist.

Es gibt zwei verschiedene Strategien das zu ändern:

1: Sie heizen den x86ern mit ARM CPUs ein und verdrängen so Intel. Das ganze Konzept ist recht alt, bisher hat es keiner geschafft, das es Windows auch für ARMs gibt ist allerdings ein echter Fortschritt.

2: Sie besorgen sich eine x86er Lizenz samt dazugehöriger Firma und steigen selbst ein. Da AMD die x64er Lizenz hat können sie Intel als einer der wenigen Firmen wirklich erpressen, das käme Samsung mehr als gelegen. Samsung ist auch die einzige Firma (abgesehen von Intel) die sowohl das interesse hat AMD zu übernehmen als auch die finanziellen und technologischen Mittel um das Unternehmen zum Erfolg zu führen. Sollte Zen ernsthaft floppen ist Samsung die einzig mögliche Wahl.

Das Samsung AMD übernimmt und dann zerstört ist extrem unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Wir werden sehen wie AMD mit ihrer Langzeit-Strategie so fährt. Das wichtigste ist jetzt Zen. Wird der ein Flop, reden wir genau hier weiter. Wird er es aber nicht, stehen AMD vielleicht mal wieder Mittel zur Verfügung. Für die Position in der sie sich befinden, halten sie sich jedenfalls wacker und ich drücke ihnen fest die Daumen, dass sie es aus dieser Sickergrube wieder heraus schaffen.


----------



## pizzazz (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> AMD hatte in den vergangenen sieben Jahren immer wieder bessere Angebote als Nvidia und Intel. Das Problem ist, dass das irgendwie niemanden interessiert. Der Phenom II X6 war mindestens preislich spitze. Die Radeon HD 5870 war konkurrenzlos, aber alle warteten auf Fermi. Die Radeon 7970 war früher da als die GTX 680 und hat nun den längeren Atem, aber "die Kunden" kaufen Nvidia.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



da sagst du was! und ich ertappe mich selbst bei folgendem gedankengang:
" ich wünsche mir von herzen, dass AMD mit fury ein grosser wurf gelingt, damit nvidia gezwungen wird, sein preisniveau zu senken und ich endlich meine gtx480 zu einem vernünftigen preis gegen eine gtx980 tauschen kann"
tja, AMD, hilft alles nix


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie unfair:
> Die haben einfach ihre Angestellten gut bezahlt! Unerhört!


Dir ist schon klar, dass es einen Unterschied gibt, zwischen "gut bezahlt" und "überbezahlt"?
In den USA läuft es mit den hoch qualifizierten Arbeitskräften ähnlich ab wie im Fußballer-Transfermarkt, da werden "Talente" geholt, damit sie die Konkurrenz nicht bekommt.

Und wie groß der Teil dieser "Intel-Deals" war, eine genaue Umschreibung dieser Größenverhältnisse bleibt einer Erklärung schuldig, denn Intel musste dafür immerhin über 1 Mrd. € in Europa blechen.

Was AMDs generelle Marktposition damals und heute angeht, mag das zwar kaum abänderlich sein, aber lässt es sich bestreiten, dass der DAU vor'm Media-Markt-Regal den Intel-Rechner wegen der 3 Ghz, und nicht den AMD-Rechner mit 2 Ghz gekauft hat, weil er davon ausging, dass der Pentium 4 deswegen schneller ist?


----------



## Pu244 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was AMDs generelle Marktposition damals und heute angeht, mag das zwar kaum abänderlich sein, aber lässt es sich bestreiten, dass der DAU vor'm Media-Markt-Regal den Intel-Rechner wegen der 3 Ghz, und nicht den AMD-Rechner mit 2 Ghz gekauft hat, weil er davon ausging, dass der Pentium 4 deswegen schneller ist?



Dafür hat AMD ja das Quantispeed Rateing eingeführt, da mußte Intel wieder mit Leistung kontern. Das Problem war das es im Mediamarkt damals keine AMD Rechner gab (darum ja auch die Strafe), als sich das geändert hatte war längst der Core2Duo draußen und AMD hatte das Nachsehen.


----------



## captainawesome87 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Phönix aus der Asche: 

Rebirth of ATI


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



pizzazz schrieb:


> noch wer?



Irgend eine chinesische Firma, mit einer Finanzhilfe vom Staat

So liquide wäre kein anderes ausländisches Unternehmen


----------



## bofferbrauer (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> AMD hatte in den vergangenen sieben Jahren immer wieder bessere Angebote als Nvidia und Intel. Das Problem ist, dass das irgendwie niemanden interessiert. Der Phenom II X6 war mindestens preislich spitze. Die Radeon HD 5870 war konkurrenzlos, aber alle warteten auf Fermi. Die Radeon 7970 war früher da als die GTX 680 und hat nun den längeren Atem, aber "die Kunden" kaufen Nvidia.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Gilt auch für die PCGH PCs, nur so nebenbei bemerkt. Nicht einer, der vom Intel/NVidia Schema abweicht  Hoffentlich ändert dies sich mit Fury und später Zen


----------



## nicyboy (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Die komplette diskussion hier, ist wahrlich der hammer. Wirklich muss ich euch echt mal sagen.. hier gibts gerüchte und vermutungen ohne ende und am ende kommt raus das alles falsch ist.

Ich verstehe garnicht wie man eine ganze nacht damit verbringen kann über sowas zu diskutieren? Ist doch total egal wo die Reise für AMD Hingeht, wenn sie verkauft werden bauen sie weiterhin grafikkarten und dann bekommt das geld eben ein anderer. Deswegen geht doch keine Welt unter .. und wenn es eben keine grafikkarten mehr gibt von AMD dann gibts eben keine mehr, es gibt genug dinge die im Jahre 2015 nichtmehr da sind, die es aber früher gab.

Das ist nunmal die heutige Zeit.



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Gilt auch für die PCGH PCs, nur so nebenbei bemerkt. Nicht einer, der vom Intel/NVidia Schema abweicht  Hoffentlich ändert dies sich mit Fury und später Zen



wieso sollte es das? wenn du ahnung hättest wüsstest du das es andere gründe hat warum nur intel und nvidia verbaut ist. Das mag nicht an der Leistung liegen, sondern am Abverkauf.. die leute greifen bei Intel / Nvidia systemen schneller zu.. das ist genau das was ich immer sage .. klar könnt ihr euch hier über nvidia auskotzen oder euch über intel aufregen oder gar schlecht über AMD reden. Der Ottonormalverbaucher besucht kein Forum und schaut aktiv nach P/L oder so .. 

Die meisten leute die einen fertig pc kaufen (der größte teil) , oder sich einen selbst zusammenbsteln die sagen sich einfach "alles klar, intel und nvidia kennt man gut, die sind besser" .. das ist einfach so


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Das ist eben nicht egal. Nvidia und AMD bieten verschiedene Funktionen, die für spezielle Anwendungen sehr sinnvoll sind!
Dazu kommt die "Liebe" die AMD als underdog kriegt, die rote Fraktion ist klar in der Unterzahl (zurecht), genießt aber dafür eine ordentliche fanbase aka fanboys.

Und wenn AMD aufhört, Grafikkarten zu bauen, wird es nicht einfach auf dem Markt. Nvidia macht jetzt schon Preistreiberei, hat mit der 970 zwar noch mal eingelenkt, aber ultimative Leistung kriegt man bei denen immer noch für einen heftigen Preis, obwohl die Herstellungskosten/Fertigungskosten sinken (!).

Nvidia und Intel sind aktuell aber besser, egal wie man es dreht. Gleiche Leistung bei weniger Verbrauch, leiser, bessere Treiber die öfter rauskommen, die Krone gehört immer noch ihnen und der höhere Marktanteil garantiert besseren Support.
Intel hat AMD schon um Lichtjahre überholt, AMD schert sich nicht darum (guggt mal nach für wann Zen angesetzt ist, bis dahin hat Intel genug Zeit zu reagieren). Im Enthusiast-Bereich gibt es AMD schon lange nicht mehr. Die Leute meckern, kaufen aber Intel wenn sie Leistung wollen.
Konkurrenz ist gut, aber nur eine gesunde Konkurrenz. Halbtote Unternehmen mit roten Zahlen jedes Jahr werden nach und nach gefressen und ausgespuckt. Im besten Fall werden die geschluckt, im schlimmsten - ausgeschlachtet und weggeworfen.


----------



## Zero-11 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



SAVVYER schrieb:


> Absolut richtig, ich habe mir einige AMD Karten gekauft gehabt- 3870, 4870 und eine oder andere mehr und war mit den Treibern überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Ständig gab es irgendwelche nervigen Bugs, Abstürze usw. Daraufhin wurden die Karten verkauft. Mit einer NV Graka waren die meisten wenn nicht sogar alle Probleme in Spielen verschwunden, die ich vorher noch mit ner AMD Graka hatte.
> 
> Mir war es dann auch egal, wenn die Equivalentkarte von NV etwas langsamer war als der "Gegenpart" von AMD, dafür musste ich mich nicht mit den ganzen Bugs und sonstigem Müll rumschlagen. Es soll nicht heißen, dass ich mit NV nie Probleme hatte, aber vergl. mit AMD warens vllt. 10% wenns hoch kommt.
> 
> Fakt ist, der Treibersupport/-stabilität und Funktionsfortschritt war bei AMD Meilenweit hinter NV* und ist es heute noch. *



Bullshit! Mit GCN hat sich einiges bei AMD geändert und seit dem Omega Treiber hat AMD NVidia überholt.


----------



## Schrotti (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Radeon HD 5870 war konkurrenzlos, aber alle warteten auf Fermi. Die Radeon 7970 war früher da als die GTX 680 und hat nun den längeren Atem, aber "die Kunden" kaufen Nvidia.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich hatte die 5850 (PCS+), habe mir dafür sogar einen Costum Wasserkühler anfertigen lassen (Vertrieb, Fertigung und Entwicklung von Wasserkühlern für ihren PC - liquidextasy.de) und trotzdem flog die Karte nach kürzester Zeit wieder raus einfach weil die Treiber das allerletzte sind.

Treiberresets im Minutentakt (sogar wenn ich nichts machte und der PC im idle war). Austausch der Karte, drei mal, half auch nicht. 

Ich habe dann aufgegeben und wieder eine nvidia (GTX 480) gekauft. 

Die Treiber sind einfach nur Müll bei AMD.

PS: Habe hier noch eine AMD 5670 in der Schublade zu liegen.


----------



## Gast20150401 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Komisch ich hab seit anbeginn meiner Computerzeit (Rage 128 - HD7970) schon immer ATI/AMD gehabt. Bis auf einen Treiber gabs nie Probleme.......da kam aber auch gleich ein Update für

kann mir keiner erzählen N.Vidia wäre da besser...wie oft sind PCs aus unerklärlichen Gründen plötzlich hoch und runter gefahren wegen der Treiber.

letzendlich......beide geben sich Mühe...N.Vidia und AMD......aber perfekt ist nu mal nix auf diesem Planeten....


----------



## Oromis16 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Letztlich glaubt der gemeine Mensch, dass NVidia besser ist und nimmt sich deswegen mehr Zeit um die Fehler bei sich anstatt beim Treiber zu suchen. Das Problem sitzt aber in beiden Fällen vor dem Bildschirm.

Ich meine, klar hatte meine HD7850 auch mal einen Treiberfehler: Die etwas falsch eingestellte Farbe beim Betatreiber. Der gemeine Nutzer sagt jetzt: Typisch AMD, alles Vollidioten. Ich bin in der gleichen Zeit in die Farbkorrektureinstellungen vom Catalyst gegangen und hab mir meine Farben zurückgeholt...


----------



## mimamutzel (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Ich hatte die 5850 (PCS+), habe mir dafür sogar einen Costum Wasserkühler anfertigen lassen (Vertrieb, Fertigung und Entwicklung von Wasserkühlern für ihren PC - liquidextasy.de) und trotzdem flog die Karte nach kürzester Zeit wieder raus einfach weil die Treiber das allerletzte sind.
> 
> Treiberresets im Minutentakt (sogar wenn ich nichts machte und der PC im idle war). Austausch der Karte, drei mal, half auch nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte damals mit meiner HD 4870 nie Probleme.


----------



## mimamutzel (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Man sind die Kommentare hier mit Gras überwuchert , die roten Beeren kommen ja gar nicht mehr zur Geltung oder sind bereits abgepflückt. Das funkelnd blaue Wasser breitet sich auch immer weiter aus und das obwohl die Beeren die dürre doch so lieben.


----------



## nicyboy (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Man muss schon sagen, es ist schon erstaunlich wieviele Anhänger der roten fraktion hier mit allen mitteln versuchen fakten darzustellen die es quasi garnicht gibt. Aber bei PCGH ist man sowas ja gott sei dank gewohnt und weis wie man solche dinge lesen muss.

Und noch viel interessanter ist es, das jeder der auch nur ein negatives wörtchen an amd lässt oder positiv über nvidia redet .. sofort als anhänger der grünen deklariert wird. Keine Ahnung was man damit bewirken will, scheinbar wissen einige hier noch nicht das sie rein garnix an der situation ändern werden.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist MIR !!! eben nicht egal. Nvidia und AMD bieten verschiedene Funktionen, die für spezielle Anwendungen sehr sinnvoll sind!



hab das mal angepasst für dich, weil so wie du es geschrieben hast ist es falsch. Du vergisst erneut das der große teil der Käufer keine Foren liest oder sich anderweilig informiert .. und du vergisst auch das der große teil fertig pcs kauft .. du darfst nicht von den paar hanseln die im pcgh forum immer das neueste und beste in der signatur stehen haben auf die allgemein schliesen. Und ich selbst erlebe das jeden tag, ich arbeite im handel. Ich habe lange bei Firmen gearbeitet die auch PC Teile verkaufen und oft genug den satz gehört " ich will einen pc mit nvidia und intel" und als ich dann fragte obs auch amd sein kann, wussten die kunden nichtmal was das ist. 

Der Bekanntheitsgrad macht das meiste aus, werbung und marketing eben.. und das hat nvidia einfach besser drauf. Ob es nun gut oder schlecht ist, ist vollkommen egal hier. Ich denke wenn AMD mehr geld in marketing gesteckt hätte als ich rebrands.. und die fury X besser vermarktet hätte, würde man bald keine geldsorgen mehr haben bei AMD.. aber das ist eben nicht so.  Klar kanns euch aufregen das die leute überteuerte Nvidia Karten kaufen, aber ändern werdet ihr das nicht .. das geht schon damit los das im TV in den Werbepausen eine info kommt das ein Spiel das neu am martk erscheint am besten läuft mit Nvidia Karten. Die leute kaufen ja auch lieber Milka schokolade statt ja! eigenmarke von rewe.. warum? Weil milka bekannt ist und kaum einer weis das ja! milka in anderer verpackung ist. Die Werbung ist das A und O.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das auf die Art wie hier viele im Grafikkartenunterforum andere von Nvidia auf AMD zu bringen, sowieso absolut zum scheitern verurteilt ist. Bei CB ist auch einer der würde töten für AMD und nimmt als beispiel immer Evolve... so kann man es natürlich auch machen.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Als ob Anhänger der grünen Fraktion (und nein, ich rede nicht von der komischen Partei!) was schlechtes wäre. 
Nvidia macht alles richtig und kann es sich sogar erlauben, Karten für 999$ zu bringen, nur um kurz danach eine leicht abgewandelte Variante deutlich günstiger anzubieten, obwohl sie in Spielen die gleiche Leistung liefert (und auch noch mehr Kühler zur Auswahl bietet). AMD reagiert gar nicht drauf. Wenn die Titan`s angekündigt wurden, hätte AMD ihrerseits sofort kontern müssen, mit einer SingleGPU die ungefähr die gleiche Leistung bringt wie die Titan, aber 25% weniger kostet (so wie es jetzt auch mit Fiji X versucht wird). Wer pennt, verliert. Und AMD pennt nicht nur, es liegt im Koma. Sowohl Intel als auch Nvidia rennen davon und sie haben aufgehört sich anzustrengen weil sie es nicht mehr müssen, ihre Marktanteile wachsen praktisch von allein, weil es keine Alternativen gibt.


----------



## nudelhaus (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

bring back ATI !!!


----------



## nicyboy (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Als ob Anhänger der grünen Fraktion (und nein, ich rede nicht von der komischen Partei!) was schlechtes wäre.
> Nvidia macht alles richtig und kann es sich sogar erlauben, Karten für 999$ zu bringen, nur um kurz danach eine leicht abgewandelte Variante deutlich günstiger anzubieten, obwohl sie in Spielen die gleiche Leistung liefert (und auch noch mehr Kühler zur Auswahl bietet). .



das habe ich nie behauptet. Und ich gebe offen zu das ich wirklich so ein anhänger bin. ich hatte ca 7 nvidia karten und 2 amd karten .. und diese beiden waren beide nix. Ich war sogar mit der r9 290x vapor-x unzufrieden die ich hatte weil sie einfach zu laut und heiss wurde für meine wünsche, und nicht das brachte was ich wollte. Ich hab auch kein problem damit wenn man mich als fanboy beschimpft, ich brauche auch keine gefällt mir klicks wenn ich für nvidia schreibe. Ich bin und bleibe treuer Nvidia Kunde, koste es was es wolle. Nvidia brauch sich nicht zu verstecken und auch keine Notfallpläne auspacken wenn AMD ankommt. Wie du schon sagtest, Nvidia macht alles richtig



cryon1c schrieb:


> AMD reagiert gar nicht drauf. Wenn die Titan`s angekündigt wurden, hätte AMD ihrerseits sofort kontern müssen, mit einer SingleGPU die ungefähr die gleiche Leistung bringt wie die Titan, aber 25% weniger kostet (so wie es jetzt auch mit Fiji X versucht wird). Wer pennt, verliert. Und AMD pennt nicht nur, es liegt im Koma. Sowohl AMD als auch Nvidia rennen davon und sie haben aufgehört sich anzustrengen weil sie es nicht mehr müssen, ihre Marktanteile wachsen praktisch von allein, weil es keine Alternativen gibt.



Genau so sehe ich das auch. AMD Hätte bei der titan x oder schon vorher sofort kontern müssen. Das einzige bei dem sie wach wurden ist bei dieser 3,5 GB geschichte. Da haben sie auf twitter nen beitrag gemacht mti "real 4GB" der nur klicks generiert hat. Sie haben weder ihre karte billiger gemacht noch haben sie die angepriesene Tauschaktion eingehalten. Du hast vollkommen recht, AMD reagiert nicht schnell genug und wenn dann mit zuwenig. Die 3xx Serie ist jetzt zwar da, aber die Fury X nicht .. und die 3xx Serie ist keine Konkurenz für Maxwell. Ist halt nur ein rebrand.


----------



## hawk910 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Ich hatte die 5850 (PCS+), habe mir dafür sogar einen Costum Wasserkühler anfertigen lassen (Vertrieb, Fertigung und Entwicklung von Wasserkühlern für ihren PC - liquidextasy.de) und trotzdem flog die Karte nach kürzester Zeit wieder raus einfach weil die Treiber das allerletzte sind.
> 
> Treiberresets im Minutentakt (sogar wenn ich nichts machte und der PC im idle war). Austausch der Karte, drei mal, half auch nicht.
> 
> ...



 Und wieder so ein Beitrag...erst eine arme 5850 zu Schrott gemoddet und dann AMD die Schuld geben...sehr geil. Wahrscheinlich wird gleich noch behauptet dass alle 5800er sich aufm Dektop resetet haben. Wahrscheinlich wurden sie daher auch so gut verkauft . 
Wie mein Kollege, dessen 7970 abgeraucht ist...weil er die Spannungswandler nicht ordentlich unter dem Wasserkühler mit dem Wärmeleitpad bedeckt hat und sich natürlich nicht über ein abnormales Verhalten der Karte gewundert hat. Schuld hatte hier allerdings nicht AMD sondern XFX. "Miese Qualität" hat er gesagt...wie lustig .  Klar, die neue Karte von Powercolor kann aufgrund der "besseren Qualität" bestimmt auch ganz ohne Kühler auskommen .

Ich denke ich hatte ebenso viele AMD´s wie Nvidias. Und Tatsache ist, dass die Treiber absolut in Ordnung sind bei AMD. Es mag evtl. sein, dass gewisse spezielle Funktionen vielleicht bei Nvidia-Treibern besser zugänglich, bzw. überhaupt erst vorhanden sind, das wird allerdings nur eine kleine Gruppe der Gamer interessieren. Außerdem hat AMD auch gewisse Vorteile, wie z.B. Multimonitorbetrieb mit unterschiedlichen Bildschirmen. Auf genau diese Funktion bin ich auch angewiesen, daher sind die Grünen für mich keine Option (Partei oder GraKa...könnt ihr auch aussuchen ).
Nein, die Treiber laufen wunderbar, und das seid Jahren. Immer wieder interessant wie sich so ein Gerücht hält, nur weil es mal ein paar wenige Ausrutscher gab.

Oh mann, immer wieder so lustige Beiträge hier, das versüßt einem den Sonntag. Hoffentlich bin ich mit diesem Beitrag fertig, bevor sich der Treiber meiner 7970 resetet .



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> AMD hatte in den vergangenen sieben Jahren  immer wieder bessere Angebote als Nvidia und Intel. Das Problem ist,  dass das irgendwie niemanden interessiert. Der Phenom II X6 war  mindestens preislich spitze. Die Radeon HD 5870 war konkurrenzlos, aber  alle warteten auf Fermi. Die Radeon 7970 war früher da als die GTX 680  und hat nun den längeren Atem, aber "die Kunden" kaufen Nvidia.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht. Der X6 war schon klasse. Die 5870 hatte ich allerdings nicht, die 4890 hatte locker bis zur 6950 durchgehalten, die ja ebenfalls ein Knüller war.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Treiber laufen wunderbar.. Wer`s glaubt. Spiel mal die Spiele @ release oder gar in der alpha/beta. Da siehst du den wirklichen Unterschied zwischen Nvidia und AMD. AMD-Karten, die eigentlich genau so schnell sind wie Nvidia-Modelle, bringen bis zu 50% weniger FPS. 
Das liegt aber nicht an der Hardware, das liegt am Treiber und an der beschissenen Optimierung. 
Glaub mir, dem Kunden ist das PIEPEGAL was da nicht stimmt. Es muss laufen und zwar so wie bei den Kumpels auch. Tut es aber nicht. 
Gerade die Gameworks-Titel fühlen sich auf AMD-Karten wie ein Tritt in die Eier, und das für mitunter sehr sehr lange (einige Monate sind für ein Spiel SEHR lange, viele singleplayer-Spiele sind da schon durch und der arme AMD-Besitzer wartet auf seinen day75-patch und endlich einen Treiber der für das Spiel optimiert ist.

Es betrifft nicht alle, aber wer oft streamt oder youtube-Videos produziert, muss sich mit dem neusten und unfertigen Material rumprügeln. Nvidia ist da gnadenlos überlegen, es gibt nur sehr sehr wenige Spiele die beim release auf Nvidia deutlich schlechter liefen als auf AMD. 
Das ist also nicht nur eine Entscheidung für die Leistung, sondern auch für die Kompatibilität und Optimierung in einem gewissen Bereich, wo AMD einfach mal pennt. 

P.S. egal ob Nvidia da AMD an irgendwas hindert oder nicht. Wenns nicht läuft, bin ich als Kunde sauer auf den Hersteller, nicht auf seine Konkurrenten.


----------



## Schrotti (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

@Hawk910


Die 5850 wurde 3x getauscht und trotzdem kamen die resets. Das mag dir nicht passen war aber nun mal so.


----------



## biamaster (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Welche Spiele wären das denn?


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



biamaster schrieb:


> Welche Spiele wären das denn?



Meinste bei mir?

So ziemlich alles was in den letzten 3 Jahren rausgekommen ist, Gameworks oder auch nur ein Nvidia-Logo im Spiel hatte - ist entsprechend mies gelaufen auf AMD. Auch viele alpha/beta-clients sind so gut "optimiert", das AMD-Besitzer im entsprechenden Forum sogar persönlich im Büro vorbeikommen wollen, um sich dafür zu "bedanken". 
Ausnahmen: DICE-Spiele, Evolve, Borderlands. 
Das schlimmste: AC:U, WatchDogs. Während ich unangenehme, aber spielbare FPS erzielen kann, läuft mein Kumpel genau so rot an wie seine 290X, die eigentlich nur ein paar % hinter meiner 970er liegt und entsprechend 1-2 FPS weniger produzieren sollte und keine 20-40...


----------



## biamaster (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Ja, dich meinte ich.
Deine Theorien kann ich so nicht bestätigen, ich hatte nie solche Probleme wie du sie beschreibst.
Zu den Ausnahmen kannst du noch Ryse hinzuzählen, Bei BF4 welches ein DICE Spiel ist, steht immer die 970 vor der 290X, was ich aus persönlichen Vergleichen aber nicht bestätigen kann.
AC:Unity läuft bei mir Sahne, bei Watch Dogs hatte ich eher das Problem, dass das Spiel selbst abnormal schlecht ist. 
Was ich wiederum in den letzten Monaten mitbekommen habe, ist, dass PCars wirklich schlecht läuft und sich bisher nicht viel daran geändert hat.
Auch mit Early-Access Spielen hab ich keine Probleme, oder ich kauf einfach nur die falschen (bzw. in dem Fall die richtigen, am besten kauft man die aber garnicht)
Und das alles mit meiner Schrott-CPU die es nicht einmal schafft zu booten.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



> Sehr schön auf den Punkt gebracht. Der X6 war schon klasse. Die 5870 hatte ich allerdings nicht, die 4890 hatte locker bis zur 6950 durchgehalten, die ja ebenfalls ein Knüller war.



Ich bin von der legendären 8800 GTX auf eine 4870 gewechselt die eigentlich ein deutliches Leistungsplus bringen hätte müssen und beinahe alle Spiele liefen danach schlechter, zumindest gefühlt (z. Bsp. auch so unbedeutende Titel wie Half Life 2).
Ich hab mich damals noch nicht wirklich so richtig mit der Thematik beschäftigt,Fakt war aber das ich extrem unzufrieden nachdem Wechsel war!
Danach habe ich mich bewusst nochmal für eine 6970 entschieden und kann deine Begeisterung überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen,auch hier gab es wieder Spiele die auf Augenhöhe zu meiner unmittelbar gekauften 580er lagen,aber auch viele die einfach monatelang unrund oder erst gar nicht starten wollten (Rome)!
AMD raus,Nvidia rein und es lief...

Es ist doch auch völlig klar das AMD bei den Zahlen hier und da Federn lassen muss und der gewaltige Treiber Etat von Nvidia ja auch irgendwo Unterschiede aufzeigen muss,sonst könnte man sich das viele Geld einfach sparen.

So zu tun das beide Hersteller hier auf Augenhöhe agieren ist einfach ignorant und kindisch!


----------



## hawk910 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Schrotti schrieb:


> @Hawk910
> 
> Die 5850 wurde 3x getauscht und trotzdem kamen die resets. Das mag dir nicht passen war aber nun mal so.



1.: sind Aussagen wie Fanboy hier nicht so gern gesehen,
2.: ist die Aussage absolut haltlos für den geneigten Leser
3.:muss es einen Grund geben warum du solche Probs hattest
4.:hätte ich evtl. mal in Betracht gezogen, dass die Karte halt defekt war.

Ja, gewissermaßen will ich dir die Fähigkeit aberkennen. Ich weiß nur nicht welche Fähigkeit. Die des Lesens, der Kühlermontage, der Treiberinstallation oder sonst was. Ich denke mal drüber nach...ist aber eigentlich auch wurscht .


----------



## hawk910 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Ich bin von der legendären 8800 GTX auf eine 4870 gewechselt die eigentlich ein deutliches Leistungsplus bringen hätte müssen und beinahe alle Spiele liefen danach schlechter, zumindest gefühlt (z. Bsp. auch so unbedeutende Titel wie Half Life 2).
> Ich hab mich damals noch nicht wirklich so richtig mit der Thematik beschäftigt,Fakt war aber das ich extrem unzufrieden nachdem Wechsel war!
> Danach habe ich mich bewusst nochmal für eine 6970 entschieden und kann deine Begeisterung überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen,auch hier gab es wieder Spiele die auf Augenhöhe zu meiner unmittelbar gekauften 580er lagen,aber auch viele die einfach monatelang unrund oder erst gar nicht starten wollten (Rome)!
> AMD raus,Nvidia rein und es lief...
> ...



naja, die 4870 habe ich auch bewußt nicht gekauft, hatte da eine 8800 GTS/512 (ja @Schrotti, dein "Fanboy" hatte eine Grüne...und nicht nur eine  ). Und irgendwie hat die 4890 danach sehr gut gerockt. Die 6950 fand ich wahrscheinlich auch deswegen so gut, weil sich halt die Rechenwerke freischalten ließen. Also wirklich richtig begeistert war ich bisher nur von 3 Karten. Meiner jetzigen 7970 die nicht tot zu kriegen ist, damals die ATI 9700, die sich selbst 2 Jahre nach dem Erscheinen nicht verstecken mußte und die 8800 GTS/512, weil sie erstaunlich leise und für das Geld eine akzeptable Leistung brachte. Der Rest "passte" einfach nur.
Probleme mit Rome? Total War? haben die AMD´s hervorragend gemeistert, von Anfang an. Jedenfalls bei mir. Einzige mir aufgefallenen Aussetzer: GTA4 (massive Darstellungsfehler, der Fix hat hier definitiv zu lang gedauert) und Bad Company 2 (zu lange Ladezeiten, Fix dauerte zwar auch recht lang, das war aber zu verschmerzen).


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



biamaster schrieb:


> Ja, dich meinte ich.
> Deine Theorien kann ich so nicht bestätigen, ich hatte nie solche Probleme wie du sie beschreibst.
> Zu den Ausnahmen kannst du noch Ryse hinzuzählen, Bei BF4 welches ein DICE Spiel ist, steht immer die 970 vor der 290X, was ich aus persönlichen Vergleichen aber nicht bestätigen kann.
> AC:Unity läuft bei mir Sahne, bei Watch Dogs hatte ich eher das Problem, dass das Spiel selbst abnormal schlecht ist.
> ...




Ich rede ja nicht von jetzt, sondern von release-day oder alpha/beta. Ich warte nicht bis die Titel plattgefahren und von jedem durchgezockt sind. Und da siehts ganz anders aus als nach einigen Monaten wo die Spiele auch ihre Patches erhalten.


----------



## Arkonos66623 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Killermarkus81 schrieb:


> Ich bin von der legendären 8800 GTX auf eine 4870 gewechselt die eigentlich ein deutliches Leistungsplus bringen hätte müssen und beinahe alle Spiele liefen danach schlechter, zumindest gefühlt (z. Bsp. auch so unbedeutende Titel wie Half Life 2).
> Ich hab mich damals noch nicht wirklich so richtig mit der Thematik beschäftigt,Fakt war aber das ich extrem unzufrieden nachdem Wechsel war!
> Danach habe ich mich bewusst nochmal für eine 6970 entschieden und kann deine Begeisterung überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen,auch hier gab es wieder Spiele die auf Augenhöhe zu meiner unmittelbar gekauften 580er lagen,aber auch viele die einfach monatelang unrund oder erst gar nicht starten wollten (Rome)!
> AMD raus,Nvidia rein und es lief...
> ...



Ist schon komisch ,wenn ich zurück denke.. Ich hatte ne 4850 bei mir und ne 8800GT bei meiner damaligen Partnerin im PC, waren beide etwa gleichauf. Nem Kumpel hab ich damals ne 4870 reingekloppt und die war spürbar schneller, Probleme hatte ich mit keiner der Karten und wir haben schon viel Zeug gespielt. Dann ne 560ti..erste musste zurückgeschickt werden weil defekt, die zweite verursachte ein halbes Jahr lang blue screens bis der Treiber gefixt wurde, danach war se eigentlich ganz gut. Mit der R290 hatte ich dann wieder null Probleme, keine Blue Screens , keine Grafikfehler..nix und ich spiele schon so einiges auch viele Gameworks Titel. Mein Schwager hat sich ne Geforce 760 geholt und massig Probleme mit Abstürzen durch den neuesten Treiber. Lustigerweise scheint es so als würde man die Nvidia Treiberprobleme  unter den Tisch kehren, es aber AMD Jahrelang hinterhertragen.


----------



## IronAngel (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

manche Leute haben echt ein Gedächtniss was nur maximal 6 Monate zurück liegt, da wird erzählt das wirklich jedes Spiel total schlecht läuft auf einer AMD Karte, so ein Bullshit sage ich ! 

Das Gameworkstitel beim Release noch nicht optimal laufen, sollte mittlerweile jeder wissen. Das liegt einfach daran das AMD den CODE nicht einsehen kann ! Wer da ein Spiel vorbestellt, ist selber Schuld. Wer nur Gameworkstitel zockt, sollte dann vielleicht doch lieber zu einer Nvidia Karte greifen. Wenn dann noch ein gewisser französischer Publisher ein Spiel zufrüh herausbringt, gibt man einfach mal den Grafikhersteller die Schuld, super Einstellung sag ich dazu !


Ansonsten gibt es genügend Titel die mehr als gut zum Release liefen.


----------



## Oromis16 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

AMD denies rumor that it?s mulling breakup or spinoff | ExtremeTech
Achtung, ich hab nur die Überschrift gelesen, für mehr reicht das Englisch gerade nicht


----------



## Gast20170501 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oromis16 schrieb:


> AMD denies rumor that it?s mulling breakup or spinoff | ExtremeTech
> Achtung, ich hab nur die Überschrift gelesen, für mehr reicht das Englisch gerade nicht


Jo, es wurde bereits erwähnt, dass AMD diesen Unsinn dementiert hat. 

Aber die Märchenstunde der grünen Fraktion geht trotzdem weiter. ^^


----------



## biamaster (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich rede ja nicht von jetzt, sondern von release-day oder alpha/beta. Ich warte nicht bis die Titel plattgefahren und von jedem durchgezockt sind. Und da siehts ganz anders aus als nach einigen Monaten wo die Spiele auch ihre Patches erhalten.



Ich hab auch von Release und Alpha/Beta gesprochen, hier mal meine Vorbestellungen seit Jahresbeginn:

Dying Light 
Total War Attila
Zombie Army Trilogy
GTA 5
Witcher 3
Dirt Rally (EA)
Killing Floor 2 (EA)
Hotline Miami 2

Und mit allen bisher kein Problem gehabt bezüglich des Treibers, aber wie bereits gesagt, vielleicht hab ich Glück und kauf nur die guten Spiele.


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



PC13 schrieb:


> Jo, es wurde bereits erwähnt, dass AMD diesen Unsinn dementiert hat.
> 
> Aber die Märchenstunde der grünen Fraktion geht trotzdem weiter. ^^



Ob es nun stimmt oder nicht, wäre es für jede Firma das normalste von der Welt so ein Gerücht zu verneinen.
Keine Ahnung was das mit Nvidia zu tun haben soll


----------



## Nuallan (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



biamaster schrieb:


> hier mal meine Vorbestellungen seit Jahresbeginn:
> 
> Dying Light
> Total War Attila
> ...



Cool. Ich hoffe du weißt was du der Gaming-Branche mit deinen Vorbestellungen antust..


----------



## DBGTKING (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Also alle die denken die Sparten würden die Firmen bei AMD einzeln aufkaufen,denkt es ist so einfach.Warum sollte sich Samsung so eine schlechte Maraode Abteilung von AMD aufkaufen,da würde sich Samsung selbst runterziehen.Nvidia hat doch Tegra warum sollte die sich Prozessor Sparte von AMD kaufen.Und Intel hatte auch schon Grafikkarten Sparte als onboard die haben es auch nicht nötig die Grafikkarte von AAMD zu kaufen.Und welche von China sind doch meist schnäppchen Jäger und so billig will AMD die Sparte doch nciht verkaufen,warum sollten die so was machen. Allein von der Logik her,es gibt halt keinen der Teile von AMD kaufen würde.Dann stirbt halt die Prozessor sparte ganz aus und AMD lebt noch als Grafikkarten Hersteller und der APU auch noch weiter herstellen kann.Die Schuiden würden dann halt Jahre lang noch weiter existieren,jedoch kann sich AMD irgendwann dann doch mal ganz erholen.Jedoch halt nur mit eienr Sparte.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin,was will AMD denn hier noch jemandem Beweisen,die tuen sich doch so wie jetzt keinem einem Gefallen.Immer nahe dem Null verdienst.Die Aktionierewerden imemr unruhiger.Die Stückzahlen werden nie erreicht und AMD muss wieder mal Strafzahlungen leisten.Mit solchen Problemen kann es halt nicht gut gehen.fangt an die realität zu sehen,alles andere ist nur Träumerei.Das wollen halt die AMD Fans nicht wahrhaben aber es ist halt so.
Also Bevor die ganze Firma hopps geht rettet man halt das beste von der Firma.Ich würde das an deren Stelle tuen,es hilft halt nichts.Selbst wenn AMD eine bessere Cpu raushaut,Intel können die niemals schlagen,weil 40 Prozent Leistungsunterschied ist doch viel.Nehmen wir mal an bei Videoumwandlung macht das einen Gewaltigen unterschied und da wäre ich schön blöd auf 40 Prozent zu verzichten und trotzdem viel Geld auszugeben.So werden wohl viele denken und genau das wird auch in Zukunft so sein.ich habe halt auch nicht so viel Geld übrig um mehrmals Aufzurüsten.

Das oben ist nur ne Meinung und ne Empfehlung.Ich habe keine Ahnung von dem Ablauf und Organierungs Sache.
In diesem Sinne hoffe ich schon mal das die AUfspaltung AMD gut tuen wird,die werden diese Entscheidung nicht bereuen.Ich wünsche aber trotzdem weiterhin viel erfolg für AMD ,da es mal endlich aufwärts geht und die Produkte dann günstiger für alle wird.Denkt ihr etwa genauso wie ich?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Ich glaube kaum das es uns (dem Konsumenten) wirklich besser gehen würde wenn AMD sich aufteilt.
Sei es das eine (Kern?)gruppe quersubventioniert wird oder auch Produkte wie der Kaveri nicht so geben würde.

Auch wenn ich im Moment "nur" NV & Intel verbaut habe hatte ich Ende 2013/2014 auch ein FX 6300, FX 8350, A10-7850 bzw. für Grafikkarten : HD7950 & ne  R9 280.

So und nun weiter von Seite 5  lesen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Wir haben nun ein Update im Artikel... da hat Reuters wohl etwas vorschnell geschossen.


----------



## kingkoolkris (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Ich kaufe jetzt keine AMD Karte mehr. Nachher gehen die Pleite und man bekommt keine neuen Treiber mehr.   Dann hat man nen teuren Briefbeschwerer ^^


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Ich kaufe jetzt keine AMD Karte mehr. Nachher gehen die Pleite und man bekommt keine neuen Treiber mehr.   Dann hat man nen teuren Briefbeschwerer ^^



Selbst wenn AMD eines Tages zahlungsunfähig sein sollte: Alleine wegen den Patenten wird sich immer ein Käufer finden.   Und bei AMD hält ein Treiber ja auch mal gut ein halbes Jahr 



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das es uns (dem Konsumenten) wirklich besser gehen würde wenn AMD sich aufteilt.
> Sei es das eine (Kern?)gruppe quersubventioniert wird oder auch Produkte wie der Kaveri nicht so geben würde.



Ja, aber mal ganz verkürzt gesagt: Ich glaube damit es AMD finanziell endlich mal besser geht und das Überleben von AMD als eigenständige Gesellschaft langfristig gesichert bleibt, müssten wir Kunden vielleicht auch mal in den sauren Apfel beißen.


----------



## Berkeley (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Ich kaufe jetzt keine AMD Karte mehr. Nachher gehen die Pleite und man bekommt keine neuen Treiber mehr.   Dann hat man nen teuren Briefbeschwerer ^^


Selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen. AMD ist vor 5 Jahren nicht "pleite gegangen" und wird heute sowie morgen ebenfalls nicht "pleite gehen". Aber geh du ruhig auf Nummer sicher und kauf dir Karten mit schlechterer P/L.

Wäre AMD tatsächlich, ich meine wirklich, mal gefährdet, (was sich meist Jahre im Voraus ausmachen lässt), hätten Microsoft, Sony, Apple, EA usw. wohl kaum langfristig in AMD investiert bzw. so enge Partnerschaften eingegangen. ABER! der schlaue Gamer um die Ecke weiß natürlich viel mehr bescheid, er ließt schließlich Nachrichten...^^ Und da steht, dass AMD gaanz bestimmt "pleite geht" bzw. aufgekauft, aufgespalten usw. usw. wird


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ja, aber mal ganz verkürzt gesagt: Ich glaube damit es AMD finanziell endlich mal besser geht und das Überleben von AMD als eigenständige Gesellschaft langfristig gesichert bleibt, müssten wir Kunden vielleicht auch mal in den sauren Apfel beißen.



ja schon, aber was ist mit HBM ? die sollten den APUs viel Aufwind geben, es macht im Moment keinen Sinn eventuelle nächstes Jahr bzw, übernächstes Jahr darüber nachzudenken dann weiss man ob Zen flopped oder nicht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> ja schon, aber was ist mit HBM ? die sollten den APUs viel Aufwind geben, es macht im Moment keinen Sinn eventuelle nächstes Jahr bzw, übernächstes Jahr darüber nachzudenken dann weiss man ob Zen flopped oder nicht.



"In den sauren Apfel beißen" bedeutet, dass wir höhere Preise akzeptieren müssten. AMD hat immer sehr niedrige Preise gefahren, bei gleichzeitig relativ teuren Chips und somit wenig daran verdient. Und mit den ganzen Refreshs wird sich das noch verschärfen. Fury ist ja nun auch nicht gerade klein und eben mit HBM, dem Interposer und den ~600mm² sehr teuer in der Produktion. Da kann ich mir auch nur schwer vorstellen, dass AMD da viel Profit macht, wenn die Fury X für 800€ bzw. die Fury für 650-700€ und die Nano für 600€ über den Ladentisch geht.


----------



## biamaster (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> Ich kaufe jetzt keine AMD Karte mehr. Nachher gehen die Pleite und man bekommt keine neuen Treiber mehr.   Dann hat man nen teuren Briefbeschwerer ^^



Keine Ahnung wer immer die Pleite-Gerüchte in die Welt setzt, aber offenbar zeigt es die gewünschte Wirkung.


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> "In den sauren Apfel beißen" bedeutet, dass wir höhere Preise akzeptieren müssten. AMD hat immer sehr niedrige Preise gefahren, bei gleichzeitig relativ teuren Chips und somit wenig daran verdient. Und mit den ganzen Refreshs wird sich das noch verschärfen. Fury ist ja nun auch nicht gerade klein und eben mit HBM, dem Interposer und den ~600mm² sehr teuer in der Produktion. Da kann ich mir auch nur schwer vorstellen, dass AMD da viel Profit macht, wenn die Fury X für 800€ bzw. die Fury für 650-700€ und die Nano für 600€ über den Ladentisch geht.



vorallem sollte die Leute mal begreifen das sowohl AMD als auch Nvidia Probleme mit Treibern haben und nicht nur AMD, ich hab mir damals eine Nvidia Karte gekauft und meine 5850 gegen eine alte Profikarte verglichen, der Unterschied bei der 2D Darstellung war enorm, ich musste bei der Nvidia Karte die Auflösung gleich mal höher stellen ich hab diese dann zurück gegeben weil diese fürs Gaming eh unpassend war.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> vorallem sollte die Leute mal begreifen das sowohl AMD als auch Nvidia Probleme mit Treibern haben und nicht nur AMD, ich hab mir damals eine Nvidia Karte gekauft und meine 5850 gegen eine alte Profikarte verglichen, der Unterschied bei der 2D Darstellung war enorm, ich musste bei der Nvidia Karte die Auflösung gleich mal höher stellen ich hab diese dann zurück gegeben weil diese fürs Gaming eh unpassend war.



Was bringt denn der Vergleich einer Profikarte, die nicht fürs Gaming geeignet ist, mit einer Gaming-Karte? Das sind ja völlig verschiedene Treiber^^ 

Mag sein dass beide Probleme haben, aber von nVidia kommen immerhin regelmäßig Treiber. Bei AMD wartet man dagegen schon mal mehrere Monate.


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Was bringt denn der Vergleich einer Profikarte, die nicht fürs Gaming geeignet ist, mit einer Gaming-Karte? Das sind ja völlig verschiedene Treiber^^
> 
> Mag sein dass beide Probleme haben, aber von nVidia kommen immerhin regelmäßig Treiber. Bei AMD wartet man dagegen schon mal mehrere Monate.



das kann man so oder so sehen 

ich mein die 2D Leistung war bei weiten besser, schärferes Bild unter Windows, etc.


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

die Leute sollten auch mal verstehen, das es nicht um Geld geht was für die Hardware ausgeben wird sondern auch welche Firma bzw. Zukunft diese wählen man kann nicht immer Nvidia kaufe weil Nvidia so tolle Treiber haben und sich dann über AMD negativ äußern, es wäre vielleicht wenn man AMD nicht die Geldmittel gibt mit was sollen die bitte arbeiten


----------



## Tiz92 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Was bringt denn der Vergleich einer Profikarte, die nicht fürs Gaming geeignet ist, mit einer Gaming-Karte? Das sind ja völlig verschiedene Treiber^^
> 
> Mag sein dass beide Probleme haben, aber von nVidia kommen immerhin regelmäßig Treiber. Bei AMD wartet man dagegen schon mal mehrere Monate.



Nun gut, abgesehen von Project Cars lief die letze Zeit auf AMD alles sehr gut. Auch wenn der Treiber etwas älter ist.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> die Leute sollten auch mal verstehen, das es nicht um Geld geht was für die Hardware ausgeben wird sondern auch welche Firma bzw. Zukunft diese wählen man kann nicht immer Nvidia kaufe weil Nvidia so tolle Treiber haben und sich dann über AMD negativ äußern, es wäre vielleicht wenn man AMD nicht die Geldmittel gibt mit was sollen die bitte arbeiten



Die Leute kaufen das, was augenscheinlich das beste ist und interessieren sich zu 99% nicht für die Schicksale irgendwelcher Firmen. Wenn die Produkte nix taugen oder sie keiner kennt, werden sie nicht gekauft. Fünf bis zehn Prozent der Leute wissen überhaupt nur was sie da im Rechner haben, der Rest kauf OEM-Systeme von Dell, Acer oder sonstigen Firmen. Der Treibersupport ist da auch kein unwichtiger Aspekt bei denen die sich auskennen. Wenn nVidia regelmäßig neue Treiber bringt und AMD eben nicht, spielt das eben auch eine Rolle bei der Kaufentscheidung. Das nächste Thema ist der Spielesupport. AMD überlässt da nvidia weitestgehend das Feld, so dass viele Spiele am Ende auf PhysX und Hairworks setzen, statt auf TressFX. AMD hat es da früh verpasst den Fuß in die Tür der Entwickler zu stellen und damit dafür zu sorgen, dass auf der Rückseite der Spielepackung oder im Trailer das AMD-Logo statt des nVidia-Logos zu sehen ist. Denn wenn der DAU sich ein Spiel kaufen will und sich vll. Trailer anschaut oder bei Amazon oder sonstwo überall nur nVidia- und Intel-Logos sieht, wie wird dann wohl sein Rechner aussehen? Natürlich liegt es auch am Käufer, aber AMD trägt auch einen gehörigen Anteil an der Situation, in der sie sich jetzt befinden.


----------



## Deimos (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> die Leute sollten auch mal verstehen, das es nicht um Geld geht was für die Hardware ausgeben wird sondern auch welche Firma bzw. Zukunft diese wählen man kann nicht immer Nvidia kaufe weil Nvidia so tolle Treiber haben und sich dann über AMD negativ äußern, es wäre vielleicht wenn man AMD nicht die Geldmittel gibt mit was sollen die bitte arbeiten


Hä? 

Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Grafiksparte wieder abgespalten wird. AMDs Problem ist, dass man in zwei Märkten kämpft, die hochgradig investionslastig sind und in beiden ist man der deutlich kleinere Player. Nur dasselbe wie die Konkurrenz zu machen, kann auf Dauer kann gar nicht funktionieren. Vielmehr ist erstaunlich, dass es so lange gutgegangen ist.

Die Lösung sind Produkte, wie sie kein anderer bieten kann. SoCs, APUs, usw. Diese wären zwar theoretisch auch nach einer Aufspaltung noch realisierbar über Lizenzierungsmodelle, Joint-Ventures, usw.
Den Vorteil daran verstehe ich aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Deimos schrieb:


> Die Lösung sind Produkte, wie sie kein anderer bieten kann. SoCs, APUs, usw. Diese wären zwar theoretisch auch nach einer Aufspaltung noch realisierbar über Lizenzierungsmodelle, Joint-Ventures, usw.
> Den Vorteil daran verstehe ich aber nicht wirklich.



SoCs gibt es doch wie Sand am Meer und APUs sind auch keine Marktlücke mehr. Intel hat ja auch welche im Angebot


----------



## Rolk (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> Nun gut, abgesehen von Project Cars lief die letze Zeit auf AMD alles sehr gut. Auch wenn der Treiber etwas älter ist.



Tja, auf der einen Seite gibt es einen älteren, aber stabilen Treiber. Auf der anderen Seite wurden zuletzt bei jeder grossen Spieleveröffentlichung "game ready Treiber" veröffentlicht die durch gehäufte Instabilitäten auffielen. Letzteres ist verrückterweise wesentlich werbewirksamer.


----------



## Deimos (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> SoCs gibt es doch wie Sand am Meer und APUs sind auch keine Marktlücke mehr. Intel hat ja auch welche im Angebot


Irgendwas muss im Falle von Nintendo, Sony und MS mit seinen SoCs besser gemacht haben als all die anderen. In Sachen APUs muss Intel seine Expertise mühselig und kostenintensiv aufbauen. AMD hat da (theoretisch) mehr Vorteile in der Hand. Da ist halt einfach die Sache mit der Fertigung...
Die Frage ist halt, mit wieviel Aufwand Intel da reindrückt. 

Davon abgesehen bleibt die Frage, welche Vorteile die Aufspaltung bringen soll.


----------



## fxler (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir sind mit unseren paar Hundert verkauften PCs im Jahr gar nichts – die Reichweite, mit der wir über Produkte _informieren_, ist gigantisch viel größer. Und genau dort, im Heft, haben wir in den vergangenen Jahren unzählige AMD-Produkte getestet und empfohlen. Kaufen und vor allem darüber nachdenlen, was sie kaufen, müssen die Kunden aber selbst, das können wir niemandem abnehmen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Es ist trotzdem am Ende eine komische Sache.


----------



## Berkeley (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Mag sein dass beide Probleme haben, aber von nVidia kommen immerhin regelmäßig Treiber. Bei AMD wartet man dagegen schon mal mehrere Monate.


Von welchen Monaten ist konkret die Rede? Meinst du etwa WHQL vs Beta-Treiber? Du weißt hoffentlich, dass sich der Unterschied meist zu 100% auf den Namen beschränkt. Der letzte Treiber von AMD ist nicht mal einen Monat alt (Den R300 zähle ich noch nicht).   

[QUOTE="Rolk, post: 7489714, member: 38444"]Tja, auf der einen Seite gibt es einen älteren, aber stabilen Treiber. Auf der anderen Seite wurden zuletzt bei jeder grossen Spieleveröffentlichung "game ready Treiber" veröffentlicht die durch gehäufte Instabilitäten auffielen. Letzteres ist verrückterweise wesentlich werbewirksamer.[/QUOTE]
Sprichst du da aus Erfahrung? Ich kann aus Erfahrung mit einer R9 290 sagen, dass ich in den letzten 1,5 Jahre kein einziges Problem mit den AMD-Treibern hatte (und ich installiere jeden neuen Beta-Treiber).

Tut mir leid, aber das Gerede hört sich für mich leider absolut pauschal an. Ich kann das Behauptete so mit einer AMD absolut nicht bestätigen. Zudem habe ich vermehrt den Eindruck, dass solche Aussagen häufig von denjenigen getroffen bzw. weitergereicht werden, die absolut keine bis sehr wenig eigene Erfahrungen mit AMD Hardware/Software haben. Leider.


----------



## matty2580 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> AMD hat immer sehr niedrige Preise gefahren, bei gleichzeitig relativ teuren Chips und somit wenig daran verdient.


Der reine Chip-Preis für den GK110 war irgendwas mit 80$. 
Wenn man das in Relation zu den Kartenpreisen von Nvidia setzt, bleibt da sehr viel hängen.
Bei AMD wird das ähnlich sein, wenn auch nicht ganz so heftig wie bei Nvidia.
Du musst dir also keine Sorgen darüber machen, dass AMD pro Karte zu wenig verdient.
Und mit der 3xx Series ziehen sie alle Preise noch einmal nach Oben und versuchen noch mehr zu verdienen.
Das Problem bei AMD sind die 20% Marktanteil bei den dGPUs.
Die verkaufen einfach nicht mehr die Stückzahlen damit es sich noch rechnet.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Berkeley schrieb:


> Von welchen Monaten ist konkret die Rede? Meinst du etwa WHQL vs Beta-Treiber? Du weißt hoffentlich, dass sich der Unterschied meist zu 100% auf den Namen beschränkt. Der letzte Treiber von AMD ist nicht mal einen Monat alt (Den R300 zähle ich noch nicht).



Kam schon öfters bei AMD vor. Und es gibt sehr wohl mehr Unterschiede als nur die Bezeichnung^^ 



Berkeley schrieb:


> Sprichst du da aus Erfahrung? Ich kann aus Erfahrung mit einer R9 290 sagen, dass ich in den letzten 1,5 Jahre kein einziges Problem mit den AMD-Treibern hatte (und ich installiere jeden neuen Beta-Treiber).



Kann man alles in Forenberichten dazu nachlesen, Google ist dein Freund und Helfer.



matty2580 schrieb:


> Der reine Chip-Preis für den GK110 war irgendwas mit 80$.
> Wenn man das in Relation zu den Kartenpreisen von Nvidia setzt, bleibt da sehr viel hängen.
> Bei AMD wird das ähnlich sein, wenn auch nicht ganz so heftig wie bei Nvidia.
> Du musst dir also keine Sorgen darüber machen, dass AMD pro Karte zu wenig verdient.
> ...



Es macht vielleicht nicht viel aus, aber ja, nVidia verdient mehr an ihren Chips als AMD. Zumal der GK110 keine ausgewiesene Konkurrenz mehr für die R9 390X ist, sondern eher die GTX 970/970 mit dem GM204. Und da sind die nVidia-Karten in der Herstellung günstiger, zumal das SI gerade mal halb so groß ist.


----------



## Rolk (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Berkeley schrieb:


> Sprichst du da aus Erfahrung? Ich kann aus Erfahrung mit einer R9 290 sagen, dass ich in den letzten 1,5 Jahre kein einziges Problem mit den AMD-Treibern hatte (und ich installiere jeden neuen Beta-Treiber).



Du hast mich missverstanden. Im ersten Satz habe ich mich auf AMD bezogen, danach auf Nvidia.


----------



## Berkeley (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Kam schon öfters bei AMD vor. Und es gibt sehr wohl mehr Unterschiede als nur die Bezeichnung^^
> 
> 
> 
> Kann man alles in Forenberichten dazu nachlesen, Google ist dein Freund und Helfer.


Ja, das WHQL-Zertifikat, welches nichts wert ist. Aber genau sowas meine ich mit Pauschalaussagen. Schon mal zu Problemen bei Nvidia gegoogelt? 

@Rolk: 
Habe ich tatsächlich falsch verstanden


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Die Leute kaufen das, was augenscheinlich das beste ist und interessieren sich zu 99% nicht für die Schicksale irgendwelcher Firmen. Wenn die Produkte nix taugen oder sie keiner kennt, werden sie nicht gekauft. Fünf bis zehn Prozent der Leute wissen überhaupt nur was sie da im Rechner haben, der Rest kauf OEM-Systeme von Dell, Acer oder sonstigen Firmen. Der Treibersupport ist da auch kein unwichtiger Aspekt bei denen die sich auskennen. Wenn nVidia regelmäßig neue Treiber bringt und AMD eben nicht, spielt das eben auch eine Rolle bei der Kaufentscheidung. Das nächste Thema ist der Spielesupport. AMD überlässt da nvidia weitestgehend das Feld, so dass viele Spiele am Ende auf PhysX und Hairworks setzen, statt auf TressFX. AMD hat es da früh verpasst den Fuß in die Tür der Entwickler zu stellen und damit dafür zu sorgen, dass auf der Rückseite der Spielepackung oder im Trailer das AMD-Logo statt des nVidia-Logos zu sehen ist. Denn wenn der DAU sich ein Spiel kaufen will und sich vll. Trailer anschaut oder bei Amazon oder sonstwo überall nur nVidia- und Intel-Logos sieht, wie wird dann wohl sein Rechner aussehen? Natürlich liegt es auch am Käufer, aber AMD trägt auch einen gehörigen Anteil an der Situation, in der sie sich jetzt befinden.



es ist ja nicht nur das Schicksal der Firma, sondern auch der Leute, AMD eigentlich immer gute mitgehalten selbst wenn AMD besser war sich niemand dafür interessiert ich unterstelle den Leuten einfach mal das diese ignorant sind und sich anstatt über die Produkte zu erkundigen einfach nach Hörensagen gehen


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Berkeley schrieb:


> Ja, das WHQL-Zertifikat, welches nichts wert ist. Aber genau sowas meine ich mit Pauschalaussagen. Schon mal zu Problemen bei Nvidia gegoogelt?



Stimmt, dennoch lässt sich AMD meist deutlich mehr Zeit mit den Treibern, was natürlich auch wieder der Mitarbeiter-Kapa geschuldet ist.



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> es ist ja nicht nur das Schicksal der  Firma, sondern auch der Leute, AMD eigentlich immer gute mitgehalten  selbst wenn AMD besser war sich niemand dafür interessiert ich  unterstelle den Leuten einfach mal das diese ignorant sind und sich  anstatt über die Produkte zu erkundigen einfach nach Hörensagen  gehen



Denkst du die Leute kaufen sich AMD-Produkte, weil sie sowas wie eine romantische Beziehung zu AMD haben? Wie gesagt, 95% interessieren sich nicht dafür und wenn gerade soweit, dass sie sich PCs mit der Hardware kaufen, welche die gleichen Logos hat wie die Spiele, die sie zocken wollen  
Und selbst wenn sich die Leute informieren, kaufen sie eben das was augenblicklich besser ist, mal AMD, mal nVidia oder Intel, aber sicher nicht aus irgendwelchen romantischen Motiven, von wegen "Ich muss AMD kaufen, die Produkte sind zwar gerade nicht konkurrenzfähig aber ich muss Solidarität zeigen".


----------



## noname545 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Verstehe einfach nicht, warum manche Leute immer wieder Probleme mit AMD Treiber haben? Seit 
 ich meine Karte erhalten habe, habe ich jeden Beta Treiber einfach über den alten drüber gebügelt, und es gab dabei nie irgendwelche Probleme.  Wenn man extra in Google nach AMD Treiberprobleme sucht, ist klar das man was findet


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



noname545 schrieb:


> Verstehe einfach nicht, warum manche Leute immer wieder Probleme mit AMD Treiber haben? Seit
> ich meine Karte erhalten habe, habe ich jeden Beta Treiber einfach über den alten drüber gebügelt, und es gab dabei nie irgendwelche Probleme.  Wenn man extra in Google nach AMD Treiberprobleme sucht, ist klar das man was findet



Es geht ja nicht nur um die Treiber. Nvidia ist allgemein einfach mehr dahinter den Spielern zu zeigen, dass sie den bestmöglichen Spielesupport haben und diese somit für sich gewinnen. Das liegt nicht mal an der Treiberqualität, die auch bei nVidia nicht immer berauschend ist, sondern auch an der Häufigkeit wie die Treiber erscheinen und das ist eben auch nur ein Aspekt, der eine gewisse Signalwirkung auf die Leute hat. Nvidia drängt jetzt mit Gameworks überall vor, bringt häufiger neue Treiber, AMD eben nicht. Wahrscheinlich eben auch, weil sie nicht das Personal dafür haben, bzw. das Geld. AMD hängt in einer Abwärtsspirale, aus der man nur schwer wieder rauskommen wird.

AMD braucht mehr Einnahmen, ergo höhere Marktanteile. Und dazu muss man:

- dafür sorgen, dass die Spiele AMD-Features vermehrt unterstützen und auf AMD-Hardware viel besser laufen
- mehr Werbung machen, damit die Leute wissen dass es nicht nur nVidia oder Intel gibt
- auch öfter mal Treiber veröffentlichen, auch nur um zu suggerieren, dass was getan wird

Es zählt eben auch der Eindruck, nicht nur die harten Fakten.


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht nur um die Treiber. Nvidia ist allgemein einfach mehr dahinter den Spielern zu zeigen, dass sie den bestmöglichen Spielesupport haben und diese somit für sich gewinnen. Das liegt nicht mal an der Treiberqualität, die auch bei nVidia nicht immer berauschend ist, sondern auch an der Häufigkeit wie die Treiber erscheinen und das ist eben auch nur ein Aspekt, der eine gewisse Signalwirkung auf die Leute hat. Nvidia drängt jetzt mit Gameworks überall vor, bringt häufiger neue Treiber, AMD eben nicht. Wahrscheinlich eben auch, weil sie nicht das Personal dafür haben, bzw. das Geld. AMD hängt in einer Abwärtsspirale, aus der man nur schwer wieder rauskommen wird.



Kluge Leute wissen was die Kaufen müssen, Leute die wie kleine Lemminge sind und nur nach Modeerscheinungen gehen schwimmen halt mit dem Fluss mit.

Deswegen kaufen man sich eine Laptop für 1500 Euro anstatt für 400 Euro dafür von AMD,es muss halt immer das beste sein und dann beschwert man sich es ist alles so teuer.


----------



## Frontline25 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

hm also wenn amd die Apu's mit Hbm kombinieren, werden kompakt PC's noch kompakter, Auf dem Mainboard könnten dann sogar die Ram bausteine wegfallen, Okay es wäre blöd, da man nicht mehr die modbarkeit hat, aber man sparrt sich sehr viel platz.
Cpu, Gpu und speicher auf einem interposer, auf dem mainboard müsste nur noch die Spannungsversorgung und die anschlüsse ...
einsteiger/Mainstream leistung in annähernder rasperry Pi größe  ?


----------



## Berkeley (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Stimmt, dennoch lässt sich AMD meist deutlich mehr Zeit mit den Treibern, was natürlich auch wieder der Mitarbeiter-Kapa geschuldet ist.



Ich weiß nicht genau, wie viele Treiber Nvidia bringt. Ich finde allerdings, dass für mich persönlich ca. jeden Monat 1 Treiber von AMD mehr als genug ist. Ich habe auch ehrlich gesagt keine Lust, bei wirklich jedem neu erscheinenden Titel erstmal einen Treiber installieren zu müssen. Das ist natürlich subjektiv. Mehr ist aber nicht gleich besser, wie man anhand der letzten WHQL-Treiberprobleme bei Nvidia feststellen kann.
Viele User sehen das dennoch so, mehr = besser, das stimmt allerdings.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein. Aber warum gibt es dann nicht PCGH-PCs mit einer 290X? Wird es denn welche mit Radeon Fury(X) geben? Und liegt es tatsächlich an mangelnder Nachfrage, dass es aktuell keinen PCGH-PC mit AMD-Grafikkarte gibt?




Ich glaube mich daran zu erinnern, dass Kollege Waadt, der zurzeit leider im Urlaub ist, mal erwähnt hat, dass der letzte PC-Serie mit AMD-Grafikkarte bei den Verkaufszahlen über die gesamte Laufzeit insgesamt im einstelligen Bereich blieb. Da die Rechner auch zusammengebaut, getestet und beworben werden müssen, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass aufgrund der niedrigen Stückzahlen ein Minus oder - wenn überhaupt - nur ein sehr niedriger Gewinn bleibt. Was natürlich immer noch ein recht brotloser Aufwand ist, wenn sich die anderen PCs in der gleichen Zeit deutlich besser verkaufen.


----------



## ColonelPanic (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Der reine Chip-Preis für den GK110 war irgendwas mit 80$.



Und damit ist genau 1 Kästchen eines komplexen Kalkulationsschemas ausgefüllt. R/D? Marketing? Fixe Kosten? RAM? PCB? Kühlung? Zoll/Steuern? Gewinnspanne des Herstellers (ASUS...)? Gewinnspanne des Großhändlers? Gewinnspanne des Shops? Spedition? Etc. fließt alles mit ein.


----------



## matty2580 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Ich würde auch niemals das Gegenteil behaupten.
Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch in Relation zum späteren Kartenpreis.
Wir kennen die Kalkulationen dahinter nicht genau, aber zufällig den Chippreis vom GK110.
Und wir wissen, dass Nvidia sehr gut Geld verdient hat in den letzten Jahren, mit stark steigenden Margen und Marktanteil.
Was AMD anders oder falsch macht, kann ich auch nicht schreiben.

Ein Faktor ist aber auch bekannt, die 20% Marktanteil im Bereich dGPU von AMD.
D.h. deutlich geringere Stückzahlen als Nvidia setzt AMD ab.
Den Rest kannst du dir selbst zusammenreimen. ^^


----------



## Spawn1702 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



burnbabyburn2 schrieb:


> Kluge Leute wissen was die Kaufen müssen, Leute die wie kleine Lemminge sind und nur nach Modeerscheinungen gehen schwimmen halt mit dem Fluss mit.
> 
> Deswegen kaufen man sich eine Laptop für 1500 Euro anstatt für 400 Euro dafür von AMD,es muss halt immer das beste sein und dann beschwert man sich es ist alles so teuer.



Deswegen kaufen sich kluge Leute auch keinen Rebrand eines jetzt schon 1,5 Jahre alten Chips oder eine völlig überteuerte Enthusiastenkarte egal welcher Farbe.
Im Übrigen möchte ich den 400 Euro Laptop sehen, der es mit einem 1500 € Gaming Laptop aufnehmen kann.


----------



## rum (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Schlagzeilen für AMD! Gut! Vor allem diese Ente, die entgegen jeder Logik (CPU Hersteller kauft GPU Hersteller für APUs ums danach wieder zu Trennen?) und Vernunft dennoch für echt viele Kommentare sorgt.
Willst Du bekannt werden oder zurück ins Geschäft? Dann brauchst Du Schlagzeilen, Propaganda, Gerüchte. Vor allem die auf den "ersten Blick" schlechten sorgen am meisten für Berühmtheitsgrad!
Danke Reuter (oder woher das kam ...)
Gruß,
Rum


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Spawn1702 schrieb:


> Deswegen kaufen sich kluge Leute auch keinen Rebrand eines jetzt schon 1,5 Jahre alten Chips oder eine völlig überteuerte Enthusiastenkarte egal welcher Farbe.
> Im Übrigen möchte ich den 400 Euro Laptop sehen, der es mit einem 1500 € Gaming Laptop aufnehmen kann.


Die Rebrands sind nicht nur eine einfache Namesänderung, der Takt wurde angehoben und weniger Lautstärke und Leistungsaufnahme die 390x ist durchaus eine Alternative zur 970. 

das war nur so dahin , aber ein 900 Euro Laptop kann es durchaus mit einen 1500 Euro aufnehmen


----------



## ColonelPanic (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Ich schaue mir gerne die Umsatzerlöse der Firmen an. Da steht Nvidia für 2014 z.B. mit 10,65%. NVIDIA Bilanz GuV | Kennzahlen | Umsatz | Gewinn | finanzen.net
Bedeutet einen Reingewinn von ca. 53€ netto für eine Grafikkarte, die hier für einen Preis von 595€ (brutto) in den Einzelhandel geht. Ist natürlich auch Milchmädchen, da höhere Spannen bei Highend. Aber insgesamt läufts darauf hinaus.


----------



## Illithide (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Spawn1702 schrieb:


> Deswegen kaufen sich kluge Leute auch keinen Rebrand eines jetzt schon 1,5 Jahre alten Chips oder eine völlig überteuerte Enthusiastenkarte egal welcher Farbe.
> Im Übrigen möchte ich den 400 Euro Laptop sehen, der es mit einem 1500 € Gaming Laptop aufnehmen kann.



Die Titan-Serie ist natürlich sehr teuer aber ich finde, dass jeder selbst entscheiden können soll, was ihm sein Hobby wert ist. Und klar ist der GM104 nicht mehr taufrisch und dafür natürlich auch wieder extrem überteuert, aber schlecht ist er imho deswegen auch nicht (die Speicherinterfaceprobleme von nVidia jetzt mal außen vor).

Immer dieses nVidia-Gebashe!


----------



## Rolk (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Berkeley schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, wie viele Treiber Nvidia bringt. Ich finde allerdings, dass für mich persönlich ca. jeden Monat 1 Treiber von AMD mehr als genug ist. Ich habe auch ehrlich gesagt keine Lust, bei wirklich jedem neu erscheinenden Titel erstmal einen Treiber installieren zu müssen. Das ist natürlich subjektiv. Mehr ist aber nicht gleich besser, wie man anhand der letzten WHQL-Treiberprobleme bei Nvidia feststellen kann.
> Viele User sehen das dennoch so, mehr = besser, das stimmt allerdings.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Ich habe auch keine Lust bei jedem neuen Spiel einem neuen Treiber hinter her zu rennen. Nvidia macht das halt geschickt. Ständig neue Treiber bringen und jedesmal werden brav dazu News veröffentlicht = kostenlose Werbung. Ob da mal ein Treiber dabei ist der ein Schnellschuss ist und nichts taugt ist nebensächlich. Nebenher kann Nvidia noch dafür sorgen das bei neu veröffentlichten Spielen die letzten 0,5 GB VRAM der GTX970 gesperrt werden und die Karte nicht negativ auffällt.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Tja das währe sehr schade u hoffe ich doch sehr nicht!! schon wegen der GPU Sparte nicht!! das währe wohl der Anfang vom Ende u würde für mich dann leider heissen, entweder Konsole oder Nvidia GPU!! dann halt lieber noch ne Konsole als jemals eine GPU von Nvidia in meinem Rechner, jedenfalls für mich.


----------



## Berkeley (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

@a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch
Konsolen sind AMD APUs! Das sind also gleich CPUs und GPUs von AMD. So oder so, du kannst dich genau zwischen AMD und Nvidia entscheiden, zumindest was spieletaugliche GPUs angeht. Die bereits dementierten Gerüchte einfach mal beiseitelegen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich daran zu erinnern, dass Kollege Waadt, der zurzeit leider im Urlaub ist, mal erwähnt hat, dass der letzte PC-Serie mit AMD-Grafikkarte bei den Verkaufszahlen über die gesamte Laufzeit insgesamt im einstelligen Bereich blieb. Da die Rechner auch zusammengebaut, getestet und beworben werden müssen, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass aufgrund der niedrigen Stückzahlen ein Minus oder - wenn überhaupt - nur ein sehr niedriger Gewinn bleibt. Was natürlich immer noch ein recht brotloser Aufwand ist, wenn sich die anderen PCs in der gleichen Zeit deutlich besser verkaufen.



Okay, interessant zu wissen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich die Kisten so schlecht verkaufen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Rolk schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Ich habe auch keine Lust bei jedem neuen Spiel einem neuen Treiber hinter her zu rennen. Nvidia macht das halt geschickt. Ständig neue Treiber bringen und jedesmal werden brav dazu News veröffentlicht = kostenlose Werbung. Ob da mal ein Treiber dabei ist der ein Schnellschuss ist und nichts taugt ist nebensächlich. Nebenher kann Nvidia noch dafür sorgen das bei neu veröffentlichten Spielen die letzten 0,5 GB VRAM der GTX970 gesperrt werden und die Karte nicht negativ auffällt.



Ja das meine ich eben mit "Außenwirkung". Das beeindruckt die Kunden eben auch, wenn sich ein Hersteller da so engagiert.


----------



## Illithide (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Okay, interessant zu wissen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich die Kisten so schlecht verkaufen.



*lol* Die Frage bleibt, welche Stückzahlen PCGH von den "Kisten" mit der anderen Farbe verkaufen kann. Ich wäre kaum überrascht, wenn es nur unwesentlich mehr wäre. Um eine Aussage drücken sich die Herrn Redakteure ja möglicherweise nicht umsonst bislang herum. 

Dieser Teil der Aussage von PCGH passt imho zumindest exzellent zu deren restlichem Niveau: 
-Zusammenbau: ist es irgendwie anstrengender eine rote als eine grüne Karte in den Steckplatz zu drücken?
-Testen: was bitte gibt es bei einer (weiteren) handelsüblichen Karte (mehr) zu testen? Einstecken, Treiber installieren, fertig.
-Werbung: wo es Zusatzaufwand haben soll, neben einem Produktbildchen statt "GTX970" "GTX970 oder R290" in die Annonce zu schreiben, bleibt dann wohl PCGHs kleines Geheimnis

Sorry, aber diese Rechtfertigungsversuche sind schon arg grenzwertig und ich sehe bisher keinerlei Grund dafür, meine Vermutung, dass es für die PCGH-Praxis wohl doch ganz andere Gründe gibt, zu überdenken. 
Aber vielleicht überrascht die Redaktion ja doch noch positiv mit nachvollziehbaren Gründen.


----------



## matty2580 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Auf CB wird PCGH als möglichst neutrale Seite oft gelobt.
Sinnloses Bashing ist hier fehl am Platz. 

PCGH-Reinhard hat es ja gut begründet.
Die Aktion lohnt sich nicht mit AMD Komponenten.


----------



## Illithide (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Auf CB wird PCGH als möglichst neutrale Seite oft gelobt.
> Sinnloses Bashing ist hier fehl am Platz.



Ja, alles ist relativ und es kann immer noch dicker kommen. So what? Deshalb bekommt PCGH schon meine Klicks und CB eben nicht.




matty2580 schrieb:


> PCGH-Reinhard hat es ja gut begründet.
> Die Aktion lohnt sich nicht mit AMD Komponenten.



Och, komm schon: Die Komponenten werden vom Verlag auf Kommission geordert und das Ganze ist zusätzliche Werbung für den Systembuilder. Da kommt doch Nichts um oder muss am Ende von PCGH bezahlt werden, wenn es tatsächlich nicht genommen wird, was ich so schlicht nicht glaube. Einfach mal die letzte GraKa-Umfrage hier anschauen, dann sieht man schön in harten Zahlen, wie es bei den PCGH-Lesern um die angeblich fehlende Nutzung von AMD-Komponenten steht.  

PS.: Dass sich nVidia-Komponenten für PCGH mehr lohnen, will ich natürlich nicht in Abrede stellen. Und sie lohnen sich ja laut Redaktion offenbar besonders dann, wenn sie exklusiv verbaut werden. Auch das leuchtet natürlich in gewisser Weise wieder ein.  Nun, das Hardwaregeschäft ist eben keine Puppenstube...


----------



## matty2580 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Das dachte ich mir schon. Du willst genaue Zahlen  von PCGH-Reinhard wissen.
Reinhard, traust Du dich? ^^


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Illithide schrieb:


> *lol* Die Frage bleibt, welche Stückzahlen PCGH von den "Kisten" mit der anderen Farbe verkaufen kann. Ich wäre kaum überrascht, wenn es nur unwesentlich mehr wäre. Um eine Aussage drücken sich die Herrn Redakteure ja möglicherweise nicht umsonst bislang herum.


Die werden deutlich mehr NVIDIA-Systeme absetzen als mit AMD. Denn die PCGH-PC's werden unabhängig bei Alternate angeboten und können somit auch von Leuten gekauft werden, die nicht nur hier im Forum rumlaufen.



Illithide schrieb:


> Dieser Teil der Aussage von PCGH passt imho zumindest exzellent zu deren restlichem Niveau:
> -Zusammenbau: ist es irgendwie anstrengender eine rote als eine grüne Karte in den Steckplatz zu drücken?
> -Testen: was bitte gibt es bei einer (weiteren) handelsüblichen Karte (mehr) zu testen? Einstecken, Treiber installieren, fertig.
> -Werbung: wo es Zusatzaufwand haben soll, neben einem Produktbildchen statt "GTX970" "GTX970 oder R290" in die Annonce zu schreiben, bleibt dann wohl PCGHs kleines Geheimnis


- Zusammenbau: Es ist unherblich, ob es Unterschiede beim Zusammenbau der Systeme gibt. Es geht dabei ausschließlich nur um die Kosten für den Zusammenbau. Und damit ist folglich Arbeitskraft gemeint, die in dieser Zeit für andere Zwecke nicht zur Verfügung steht! Baut das Team 20 AMD-Kisten zusammen, verkauft dabei aber nur 6 oder 8 Stück, dann hat Computec mal so eben den Arbeitslohn von 12 oder 14 Stück im nichts versenkt. Denn die Kisten werden sie dann nur noch über Rabatt los.
- Testen: Gleiches wie beim Zusammenbau. Und getestet werden muss es. Denn nur kurz einschalten und Windows-Image rüberkopieren reicht nicht, um die korrekte Funktion ansatzweise sicherzustellen!
- Werbung: Auch hier geht es nicht um den Zusatzaufwand. Das hier sehe ich aber auch nicht als Problem an!
Ich halte die Verkaufszahlen alles andere als für eine Ausrede. Denn letztes Jahr hatte Wortmann auch Systeme mit GTX970 und R9 280 im Angebot, wobei die GTX-Variante auch deutlich teurer war. Trotzdem wird man die R9-Version bei der breiten Masse nicht los. Und wir haben Werbung für beide Geräte gemacht.



Illithide schrieb:


> Sorry, aber diese Rechtfertigungsversuche sind schon arg grenzwertig und ich sehe bisher keinerlei Grund dafür, meine Vermutung, dass es für die PCGH-Praxis wohl doch ganz andere Gründe gibt, zu überdenken.
> Aber vielleicht überrascht die Redaktion ja doch noch positiv mit nachvollziehbaren Gründen.


Der Grund dafür wurde genannt und ist nachvollziehbar. Es lohnt sich nicht, Ressourcen in etwas zu versenken, was sowieso nicht oder nur sehr wenig gekauft wird. Computec ist kein Wohlfahrtsverein und wenn sie schon von sich aus solche Systeme anbieten, dann muss da auch genau kalkulliert werden. Denn auch wenn man viele Beiträge im Zusammenstellungsforum so liest hat man stellenweise das Gefühl, das Fertig-PC's niemals mehr kosten dürfen als die einzelnen Komponenten zusammen. Klar ist Zusammenbau, Test und Installation für lau. Es hat ja jede Firma Dienstleistung zu verschenken.

Ich werde oft von Kiddies und Jugendlichen um den Preis einer Grafikkarte gebeten. Und es wurde fast immer nach einer GeForce gefragt und auf die Frage, warum gerade GeForce, gab es die Antwort "Radeon ist kacke!". Interessanterweise gab es auf die Frage, warum Radeon kacke sei, bisher keine richtige Antwort! ("XYZ hat das gesagt" zähle ich nicht als gültige Antwort!)


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Illithide schrieb:


> *lol* Die Frage bleibt, welche Stückzahlen PCGH von den "Kisten" mit der anderen Farbe verkaufen kann. Ich wäre kaum überrascht, wenn es nur unwesentlich mehr wäre. Um eine Aussage drücken sich die Herrn Redakteure ja möglicherweise nicht umsonst bislang herum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, weder sind mir die Zahlen bekannt, noch wäre ich befugt, sie herauszugeben. Du kannst ja Kollegen Waadt fragen, wenn er wieder da ist.



Illithide schrieb:


> -Zusammenbau: ist es irgendwie anstrengender eine rote als eine grüne Karte in den Steckplatz zu drücken?



Nein. Allerdings werden die PCs als Komplett-PC entwickelt, allerdings nicht alle zur gleichen Zeit. Es fließen auch Punkte wie die Verfügbarkeit einzelner Hardwarekomponenten mit ein. Die PCs unterscheiden sich also höchst selten nur in der Grafikkarte. Zudem ist es für den Hersteller, in unserem Fall Alternate, wohl doch ein großer Unterschied, ob er PCs  komplett fertig bauen und einlagern kann, oder aber immer die Grafikkarte weglassen muss, um sie dann später doch noch einbauen zu müssen. Das verkompliziert die ganze Logistik. Ob das mit einem Plus an Aufwand (Systeme erneut ein-/auspacken) oder Lagerplatz (nicht eingepackte Systeme müssen entsprechend sicher gelagert werden) kompensiert wird, tut da nichts zu Sache: Es kostet zusätzlich.



> -Testen: was bitte gibt es bei einer (weiteren) handelsüblichen Karte (mehr) zu testen? Einstecken, Treiber installieren, fertig.



Jedes System, das neu zusammengestellt wird, wird zumindest einmal zusammengebaut, in die Redaktion geschickt, und einem Benchmarkparcours und Lautstärkemessungen unterzogen. Du wirst es nicht glauben: Das kostet Zeit und wird von einem Kollegen erledigt, der seinen Aufwand tatsächlich vergütet haben will. Wenn das System sich dann nur ein paar Mal verkauft, hat die Zeit des Kollegen vermutlich mehr gekostet, als die Systeme wieder hereinspielen.



> -Werbung: wo es Zusatzaufwand haben soll, neben einem Produktbildchen statt "GTX970" "GTX970 oder R290" in die Annonce zu schreiben, bleibt dann wohl PCGHs kleines Geheimnis



Ein neuer PC wird in der Regel im Heft und auch Online  vorgestellt. Auch dieser Text schreibt und layoutet sich nicht von alleine, genauso wenig schießen sich die Fotos selbst.



> Sorry, aber diese Rechtfertigungsversuche sind schon arg grenzwertig und ich sehe bisher keinerlei Grund dafür, meine Vermutung, dass es für die PCGH-Praxis wohl doch ganz andere Gründe gibt, zu überdenken.
> Aber vielleicht überrascht die Redaktion ja doch noch positiv mit nachvollziehbaren Gründen.



Ich halte die Gründe für sehr nachvollziehbar. Eher scheint es mir so, dass du den Komplettsystemen nachgelagerten Rattenschwanz, die Logistik, sowie die Kosten von Lohnarbeit insgesamt völlig unterschätzt.


----------



## Illithide (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Die werden deutlich mehr NVIDIA-Systeme absetzen als mit AMD. Denn die PCGH-PC's werden unabhängig bei Alternate angeboten und können somit auch von Leuten gekauft werden, die nicht nur hier im Forum rumlaufen.
> 
> 
> - Zusammenbau: Es ist unherblich, ob es Unterschiede beim Zusammenbau der Systeme gibt. Es geht dabei ausschließlich nur um die Kosten für den Zusammenbau. Und damit ist folglich Arbeitskraft gemeint, die in dieser Zeit für andere Zwecke nicht zur Verfügung steht! Baut das Team 20 AMD-Kisten zusammen, verkauft dabei aber nur 6 oder 8 Stück, dann hat Computec mal so eben den Arbeitslohn von 12 oder 14 Stück im nichts versenkt. Denn die Kisten werden sie dann nur noch über Rabatt los.
> ...



Baut Alternate die Kisten tatsächlich auf Vorrat zusammen? Saturn - ja. Aber Alternate & Co.? Dann würde zugegeben die Aussage mit dem Mehraufwand tatsächlich wenigstens etwas Sinn ergeben. Wäre imho dann aber auch ein lösbares Organisationsproblem...
Und der Testaufwand für eine grüne Variante bleibt identisch mit dem Testaufwand für eine rote - Mehraufwand für eine optionale Alternativkonfig sehe ich da jetzt nicht wirklich.

Sorry Jungs, ich weiß zwar, was man alles in allem an PCGH im Vergleich zu anderen hat, aber die Sache mit den PCs will mir trotzdem nicht recht einleuchten.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Wie weit soll denn das kleine Häuflein noch aufgespaltet werden? 

Oder haben Sie vor, jetzt in die Kernenergie einzusteigen?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Illithide schrieb:


> Baut Alternate die Kisten tatsächlich auf Vorrat zusammen?


Ich zumindest bezweifel sehr stark, das sie erst bei Bestellung mit dem Zusammenbau anfangen. Dann wäre die Lieferbarkeit selbigem ja komplett vom Bestand einzelner Komponenten abhängig. Außerdem würde es ja bis zu 2 Wochen dauern, bis ich den Kasten erst habe. Zusammenbau, Versand zu Computec, Benchparcour, Versand zurück zu Alternate, Versand an mich. Bei Alternate werden die Geräte aber als sofort verfügbar oder 2 Tage angezeigt. Die bauen die Kisten also wirklich auf Vorrat zusammen. 



Illithide schrieb:


> Und der Testaufwand für eine grüne Variante bleibt identisch mit dem Testaufwand für eine rote - Mehraufwand für eine optionale Alternativkonfig sehe ich da jetzt nicht wirklich.


Es geht ja auch nicht um "Mehraufwand", sondern das der Aufwand überhaupt gemacht wird. Der Preis muss so niedrig wie möglich bleiben und es darf nichts im Lager liegenbleiben. Jeder nicht verkaufte Rechner ist totes Kapital und muss durch andere Systeme mitfinaziert werden.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Illithide schrieb:


> Baut Alternate die Kisten tatsächlich auf Vorrat zusammen? Saturn - ja. Aber Alternate & Co.? Dann würde zugegeben die Aussage mit dem Mehraufwand tatsächlich wenigstens etwas Sinn ergeben.



Ohne zu wissen wie das bei Alternate genau abläuft: Wenn ich meinen Lakaien losschicken würde, würde ich ihn mindestens fünf bis zehn von den Dingern zusammenschrauben lassen. Ansonsten muss er für jede neue Bestellung seine aktuelle Arbeit liegen lassen, nur damit der Besteller zeitnah sein System erhält. Mal ganz abgesehen vom bereits erwähnten Verfügbarkeits-Roulette, das man bei so vielen Komponenten immer hat.



Illithide schrieb:


> Wäre imho dann aber auch ein lösbares Organisationsproblem...



Lösbar ist viel, wenn man nicht auf die Rentabilität achten muss. Aber selbst wenn Gewinn raus springt, muss man - kaufmännisch gedacht - darauf achten, ob die Arbeit anderswo investiert nicht noch mehr brächte. Und im Zweifel ist der Kunde halt König und bekommt, was er will. Ungeachtet rationaler Argumente. Die Abstimmung erfolgt, wie man so schön sagt, an der Kasse.



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Zusammenbau, Versand zu Computec, Benchparcour, Versand zurück zu Alternate, Versand an mich.



Das war wohl ein Missverständnis: Den Benchmark-Test bekommt immer nur das erste Modell einer Serie, nicht jedes. Ein Aufwand ist es aber trotzdem.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Das war wohl ein Missverständnis: Den Benchmark-Test bekommt immer nur das erste Modell einer Serie, nicht jedes. Ein Aufwand ist es aber trotzdem.


Achsoooooo! Das hatte mich im ersten Moment wohl so erschlagen, das ich das auf jedes System bezogen habe.


----------



## QUAD4 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

eine aufspaltung beider geschäftsbereiche ist die beste idee seiten langem. man kämpft nicht gegen zwei gegner auf einmal.


----------



## Illithide (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Tja, weder sind mir die Zahlen bekannt, noch wäre ich befugt, sie herauszugeben. Du kannst ja Kollegen Waadt fragen, wenn er wieder da ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unterm Strich höre ich jetzt an hardfacts: eine vielleicht zwei, drei Konfig(s) mehr testen und den speziellen Vorstellungstext (teilweise) darauf anpassen. Den Aufwand, einen PC zusammenzustellen und -bauen kann ich imho ganz gut einschätzen und halte es schlicht für ein Gerücht, dass ich diesbezüglich viel unterschätze.

Bleiben die Kosten der Lohnarbeit der PCGH-Redaktion, wo ich natürlich blank bin. Aber wenn es tatsächlich Tausende von abgesetzten 1-2k-teure Einheiten braucht, um ein, zwei Leute bei Euch eine halbe Woche lang zu bezahlen, hast Du mich jetzt immerhin doch schon etwas neidisch gemacht. Wo finde ich nochmal die Stellenanzeigen von Eurem Verlag? 

<edit>
PS.: "Zahlen rausgeben verboten!" Gut. Aber:
"Psst, alle mal herhören: AMD verkaufen wir nur einstellig. Ansonsten: Zahlen rausgeben verboten!" 

Ohne Worte....


----------



## Illithide (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wie weit soll denn das kleine Häuflein noch aufgespaltet werden?
> 
> Oder haben Sie vor, jetzt in die Kernenergie einzusteigen?



Wenn die tatsæchlich irgendwann mal aufgespalten werden sollten, dann doch sicher nur, um Teile besser verkaufen zu können, die dann hinterher idealerweise aufblühen. Wenn man sich etwa eine Abspaltung und endgültige Einstellung der CPU-Sparte vorstellt bei Übernahme des Rests etwa durch Intel, würde manchem wohl schnell der Spott im Hals stecken bleiben und der eine oder andere Troll in sein Lieblingssteinkissen, wahlweise Holz-GraKa beißen. Kernenergie? Eher nicht. Aber arctic island Anfang 2016 mit Intel-Fertigungsprozess hätte z.B. Charme. 
Oder herstellerpartnerexklusives und undokumentiertes Intelgrafik- und CPU-Gameworks...


----------



## Deimos (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> eine aufspaltung beider geschäftsbereiche ist die beste idee seiten langem. man kämpft nicht gegen zwei gegner auf einmal.


Inwiefern löst das das Problem, im jeweiligen Markt der Underdog zu sein und als Bereich für sich genommen in jeder Hinsicht weniger schlagkräftig zu sein?

Kurzfristig helfen würde vielleicht eine Finanzspritze in Form eines Verkaufs der GPU-Sparte.
Dann hat man einen reinen CPU-Zweikampf mit Intel, ohne ein weiteres Standbein zu haben. Das wiederum ist aus unzähligen Gründen zum Scheitern verurteilt.

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Gerüchte nicht sehr nahe an der Wahrheit, zumindest nicht das Szenario, dass man die GPU-Sparte abstösst.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Ich zumindest bezweifel sehr stark, das sie erst bei Bestellung mit dem Zusammenbau anfangen. Dann wäre die Lieferbarkeit selbigem ja komplett vom Bestand einzelner Komponenten abhängig. Außerdem würde es ja bis zu 2 Wochen dauern, bis ich den Kasten erst habe. Zusammenbau, Versand zu Computec, Benchparcour, Versand zurück zu Alternate, Versand an mich. Bei Alternate werden die Geräte aber als sofort verfügbar oder 2 Tage angezeigt. Die bauen die Kisten also wirklich auf Vorrat zusammen.
> 
> 
> Es geht ja auch nicht um "Mehraufwand", sondern das der Aufwand überhaupt gemacht wird. Der Preis muss so niedrig wie möglich bleiben und es darf nichts im Lager liegenbleiben. Jeder nicht verkaufte Rechner ist totes Kapital und muss durch andere Systeme mitfinaziert werden.





Der PC-Laden in meiner alten Stadt hat beide Varianten gehabt. Die gängigen, meist nachgefragten Modelle (Office-Gurken sowie Angebot-PC und 2-3 beliebte Gaming-Kisten mit i5 & 770er usw) waren zusammengebaut (konnten aber je nach Wunsch&Lagerbestand verändert werden OHNE Aufpreis). Seltene Konfigurationen wie z.B. highend mit Gehäusen über 100€, zusätzlichen Lüftern und guten Kühllösungen wurde erst nach Auftrag in 1-2 Werktagen zusammengebaut, 1 Tag noch fürs testen und konfigurieren. Der Aufwand wird sowieso betrieben und es wird nicht mal extra was verlangt im Shop dafür. Die Preise sind halt 5% höher als online, dafür bietet der Shop alles ab 50€ Versandkostenfrei und der Service ist gut, deswegen kaufen die Leute da obwohl das etwas mehr kostet. 

Und auch aus dem Shop weiß ich, AMD geht sehr sehr schlecht. Office - jeder nimmt da den i3, obwohl AMD genug Leistung und gute Preise bietet in dem Bereich. Gaming - vll 10% aller Systeme haben eine AMD-CPU, 25% eine AMD-GPU (viele davon sind Angebote, die über den Preis durchgedrückt werden, hauptsächlich um das Lager aufzuräumen).  Die Verkäufer, die ich auch privat kenne, haben praktisch alle Intel & Nvidia-Kisten und selbst im Showroom im Laden stehen 99% Zusammenstellungen mit grün/blauem Inhalt. Auch alle Plakate und sonstige Werbung ist AMD-frei. Im Sortiment haben sie eigentlich die gängigsten AMD-Sachen rumliegen, bis highend, aber das Zeug sammelt Staub und wird immer weniger.


Obwohl AMD selbst bestätigt, nichts derartiges zu planen (weiß man nie, sind halt immer Gerüchte und auch eine Firma muss nicht sagen was sie intern überlegt!), glaub ich nicht an eine Spaltung. Die Bereiche sind zu sehr verzweigt, die kann man nicht sauber trennen. 

Was man aber nicht ignorieren kann: AMD macht Verlust und zwar ordentlich und das schon länger. Selbst wenn da Reserven sind, müssen sie irgendwann schrumpfen, Leute entlassen und auf Kurzarbeit umstellen oder sie gehen pleite und werden von jemandem weit unter Wert gekauft.  Ich denke mal sie haben genug Geld um auch bei miesen GPU-Verkäufen bis zum Zen-release zu überstehen, aber wenn auch dieser mager läuft? Dann sitzen die auf dem trockenen und haben kein Geld für weitere Entwicklungen mehr.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Das ist ja das seltsame. Die AMD APU Kisten gehen im Officebereich bei uns weg wie blöde. Da will keiner den i3 oder Pentium. Dabei kostet der Pentium-PC nur 30 € mehr. Wir werben und informieren die Kunden aber auch ausgewogen. Und bisher hat sich kein Kunde über die AMD Kisten beschwert. Selbst der Sempron Quad-Core ging gut (AM1).


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Das ist ja das seltsame. Die AMD APU Kisten gehen im Officebereich bei uns weg wie blöde. Da will keiner den i3 oder Pentium. Dabei kostet der Pentium-PC nur 30 € mehr. Wir werben und informieren die Kunden aber auch ausgewogen. Und bisher hat sich kein Kunde über die AMD Kisten beschwert. Selbst der Sempron Quad-Core ging gut (AM1).



Du bist etwas weit weg, so ziemlich auf der anderen Seite von Deutschland (wenn der Ort stimmt^^).
Hier im Osten regiert Intel in den Shops und bei den Kunden sowieso. 
Das liegt unter anderem daran, das die Verkäufer selbst damit gut fahren und es entsprechend bevorzugen. Selbst die Platzierung im Shop ist so, das AMD versteckt ist, Nvidia dafür gleich einen anspringt. Und die Kunden, die es mittlerweile gewohnt sind überall "Intel inside" und Nvidia-Logos zu sehen. Marketing ist da halt stark. Obwohl die Intel-Kisten schon etwas mehr kosten, fliegen die hier weg, da werden locker mal 10 Stück und mehr bestellt.

Ich baue auch nur noch Intel&Nvidia-Systeme zusammen. Nur ein paar Ausnahmen gab es, dauerpleite-Stundenten die zocken wollen, aber i5 (K-Modell) und gute GPU nicht ins Budget zu kriegen sind, selbst wenn man den Rest absolut minimal berechnet. Bei denen musste ich auf AMD gehen, weil sonst ein Z-Board und der i5 das halbe Budget gefressen hätten. 

Ein weiterer "Punkt" sind Youtuber. Die ganzen großen Kanäle. Alle fahren sie mit highend Intel & Nvidia, AMD setzt keiner an. 9/10 Videos mittlerweile zeigen keine verbauten oder benutzten AMD-Hardware mehr. Die Teile werden natürlich getestet, aber auch da, auf eine AMD-Karte kommen 5-6 von Nvidia. Das hat einen ordentlichen Einfluss - auch wenn es nicht als Marketing zählt, so erreichen Intel und Nvidia sehr viele Leute und "bezahlen" das mit review-samples. Die einzige Ausnahme die mir da auf Youtube einfällt, wäre Tek Syndicate - die lieben Sapphire und Pistol benutzt ein AMD-System, obwohl sie die Möglichkeit hätten was stärkeres auf Intel&Nvidia-Basis aufzubauen.


----------



## Cett (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Ich wäre eindeutig für eine Aufspaltung. ATI hat damals einen viel besseres Job mit ihren Grafikkarten gemacht als das AMD heute auch nur im Ansatz dazu in der Lage ist. Unvergessen ist die 9800 pro und auch die AMD Prozessoren FX usw. waren WESENTLICH besser als die Krüppel die man heute von ihnen sieht. Die Fusion von zwei großen Unternehmen führt nach meinem empfinden immer zu etwas Negativem. Blizzard und Activision braucht man nur Diablo 3, die neuesten WoW Erweiterungen und auch SC2 erwähnen, Square Enix hat die Final Fanatasy Serie auf dem Gewissen... und dann auch noch die oben genannte Fusion führte eben zu dem was man heute sieht: Stillstand im CPU Bereich und schleppende Entwicklung im Grafik Sektor.


----------



## hfb (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Berkeley schrieb:


> Wäre AMD tatsächlich, ich meine wirklich, mal gefährdet, (was sich meist Jahre im Voraus ausmachen lässt),



Schon richtig. Äh, wie lange geht es AMD schon schlecht? 



Berkeley schrieb:


> hätten Microsoft, Sony, Apple, EA usw. wohl kaum langfristig in AMD investiert bzw. so enge Partnerschaften eingegangen.



Und wäre es undenkbar, dass diese enge Partnerschaft eine Klausel beinhaltet, nach der die Partner die
entsprechenden Chips auch nach AMDs Ableben weiter von GloFo beziehen dürfen?


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Wozu eigentlich noch über eine Aufspaltung disskutieren, wenn AMD diese Gerüchte längst dementiert hat? 

Womöglich würde es ja etwas bringen, wer weiß? Es könnte aber genau so gut in die Hose gehen. Wenn sich AMD wirklich aus der Abwärtsspirale befreien will, wird das sowieso ein ganz schöner Kraftakt. Macht man weiter wie bisher, stehen immer weniger finanzielle Mittel zur Verfügung und es wird immer schwerer sich zu befreien. 

Es mag Punkte geben, da kann AMD einfach aufgrund geringer finanzieller Möglichkeiten wenig ändern, z.B. mal Tonga als Basis für weitere Entwicklungen zu nutzen um günstigere Chips für die Bereiche unterhalb der 390(X) anbieten zu können. Da für AMD eigentlich jeder Cent an Profit zählt, wäre das ein nötiger Schritt um Produktionskosten zu senken.

Dafür kann AMD aber im Bereich Spieleentwicklung etwas tun. Wenn mehr Spiele auf AMD-Features setzen, kaufen sich vielleicht auch mehr Leute wieder eine AMD-Grafikkarte. Dazu gehört natürlich auch, dass diese Leute das AMD-Logo so oft wie möglich unter die Nase gerieben bekommen. Dann müssen wir Gamer auch nicht so oft über nVidia's Gameworks stöhnen. 

Aber was soll's, ist ja nur meine bescheidene Meinung dazu. Ich hoffe jeden Falls, dass AMD irgendwie aus der Dauerkrise rauskommt und wieder an alte Erfolge anknüpfen kann, wie auch immer sie das anstellen. Ich denke jeden Falls, dass nicht nur die Hardware entscheidend ist, sondern auch solche Dinge wie der Bekanntheitsgrad, wie oft AMD-Logos in Werbung, auf Spielen oder Sonstwo auftauchen, dass auch solche Kleinigkeiten wie die Treiberarbeit und Dergleichen wichtig sind für die Außenwirkung und Reputation des Unternehmens. Und ich glaube auch, dass AMD ein wenig die Härte und Kaltschnäutzigkeit im Konkurrenzkampf mit nVidia und Intel fehlt. So mancher hier mag zwar glauben, dass die eher freundlich-offene Haltung AMD's ein Plus bei der Community sei, aber ich wiederhole mich da gerne - Solidarität zahlt keine Gehälter oder Rechnungen. 
Auch wenn mich einige missverstehen: Ich wünsche AMD nur das Beste und ich wünsche mir vor allem, dass Intel und nVidia keine 70%-Marktanteile mehr beanspruchen können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Deimos schrieb:


> Irgendwas muss im Falle von Nintendo, Sony und MS mit seinen SoCs besser gemacht haben als all die anderen.



Die Vermutung war lange Zeit: Nicht besser, sondern billiger. Und wenn ich mir die letzten Quartalszahlen AMD im Vergleich zu den enormen Stückzahlen von X1 und PS4 angucke, dann glaube ich es Nvidia wieder, dass sie den Deal wegen der quasi nicht erfüllbaren Preisvorstellungen Sonys haben ziehen lassen.




matty2580 schrieb:


> Der reine Chip-Preis für den GK110 war irgendwas mit 80$.
> Wenn man das in Relation zu den Kartenpreisen von Nvidia setzt, bleibt da sehr viel hängen...





ColonelPanic schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir gerne die Umsatzerlöse der Firmen an. Da steht Nvidia für 2014 z.B. mit 10,65%. NVIDIA Bilanz GuV | Kennzahlen | Umsatz | Gewinn | finanzen.net
> Bedeutet einen Reingewinn von ca. 53€ netto für eine Grafikkarte, die hier für einen Preis von 595€ (brutto) in den Einzelhandel geht. Ist natürlich auch Milchmädchen, da höhere Spannen bei Highend. Aber insgesamt läufts darauf hinaus.



Äh, Leute: Nvidia ist ein GPU-Hersteller. Keine Grafikkartenhersteller. An PCB, Spannungswandlern und RAM verdienen keinen einzigen Cent. Genausowenig an den Gewinnmargen, die Kartenhersteller und Händler drauf schlagen, um ihren eigenen Laden und die ganze Vermarktung zu finanzieren, von Steuern ganz zu schweigen. Wer will kann ja mal die Preise diverser 2-/4- und 4-/8-GiB-Varianten vergleichen und sich überlegen, wieviel des Endpreises eigentlich an Nvidia/AMD geht, wenn zweimal so viel Speicherchips auf gleichem PCB bei gleicher GPU schon einen so großen Preisunterschied machen.
Wenn Nvidia für den GK110 auf einer 780ti mehr als 130-150 $ bekommen hat, würde mich das sehr wundern. Wenn sie ihrerseits 80 $ dafür bei TSMC lassen mussten, dann kann man sich ja vorstellen, was bei Hawaii los war, der vielleicht 5$ weniger in der Fertigung kostet, aber vermutlich 40-50$ günstiger an die Grafikkartenhersteller gehen wird.
Und das sind noch die Chips mit den hohen Margen. Im Mittelklasse-Volumenmarkt wird AMD sicherlich einige Chips am Markt haben, an denen sie nur niedrige einstellige Beträge verdienen, wenn überhaupt. Und davon muss dann die Entwicklung refinanziert werden...




Frontline25 schrieb:


> hm also wenn amd die Apu's mit Hbm kombinieren, werden kompakt PC's noch kompakter, Auf dem Mainboard könnten dann sogar die Ram bausteine wegfallen, Okay es wäre blöd, da man nicht mehr die modbarkeit hat, aber man sparrt sich sehr viel platz.
> Cpu, Gpu und speicher auf einem interposer, auf dem mainboard müsste nur noch die Spannungsversorgung und die anschlüsse ...
> einsteiger/Mainstream leistung in annähernder rasperry Pi größe  ?



Du vergisst den Strom- und Kühlungsbedarf
=> PS4/X1 Leistung in annähernder PS4/X1 Größe.
Mit PS4/X1-Aufrüstbarket/-Flexibilität


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*



Illithide schrieb:


> Wenn die tatsæchlich irgendwann mal aufgespalten werden sollten, dann doch sicher nur, um Teile besser verkaufen zu können, die dann hinterher idealerweise aufblühen. Wenn man sich etwa eine Abspaltung und endgültige Einstellung der CPU-Sparte vorstellt bei Übernahme des Rests etwa durch Intel, würde manchem wohl schnell der Spott im Hals stecken bleiben und der eine oder andere Troll in sein Lieblingssteinkissen, wahlweise Holz-GraKa beißen. Kernenergie? Eher nicht. Aber arctic island Anfang 2016 mit Intel-Fertigungsprozess hätte z.B. Charme.
> Oder herstellerpartnerexklusives und undokumentiertes Intelgrafik- und CPU-Gameworks...



Ich wünsche mir ja auch, dass AMD wieder mal auf die Beine kommt. 

Nur werden Sie es nur über den Grafikkartensektor schaffen,

dass Problem ist nur, Sie schaffen es nicht, diese guten Produkte ordentlich zu vermarkten.

Da ist soviel Kohle versenkt worden, wer investiert denn noch in ein Fass ohne Boden?


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (19. August 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Mittwoch 19.08.2015  -  AMD's Marktanteil fällt von 24% => massiv auf nur noch 18% runter! Nvidia hat nun 82% des gesamten Desktop Markt...  und wird diesen weiter ausbauen.

 =>  satte -25% Abnahme der verkauften AIB Desktop Grafikkarten!



PC13 schrieb:


> Jo, es wurde bereits erwähnt, dass AMD diesen Unsinn dementiert hat.
> 
> Aber die Märchenstunde der grünen Fraktion geht trotzdem weiter. ^^



Ja genau, AMD Märchenstunde - denn AMD hat laut AMD die weltschnellste GPU 'AMD Fury X' => der Overclockers Dream 2015 !   
Mit superschneller HBM1 Speicher Technologie &  unglaublichen AMD proprietären HSA, hUMA (Mantle) Features & top Support.



Pro_PainKiller schrieb:


> AMD's Marktanteil wird ins Bodenlose und weiter auf unter 20% bei Desktop Grafikkarten fallen - oder sogar noch weiter, durch weitere Verzögerungen und kleine, schlechte Ausbeute bei der GPU Produktion. Nvidia wird auch 2015 mit einen grandiosem Rekordgewinn abschliessen und erstmals in der Firmengeschichte einen Marktanteil von über 80% bei Add-in Desktop-Grafikkarten inne haben.
> 
> Top Spiele wie the Witcher 3 - WildHunt, Batman: Arkham Knight, Assassin's Creed: Syndicate & Star Citizen mit grandiosen Nvidia PhysX & APEX Effekten / GTA V Bundles mit Top- Seller Nvidia GTX 970 / 980 & Titan X 12GB und bald (Ende Mai'15) mit der 6GB Überflieger GTX 980Ti GPU werden AMD weiter massiv unter Druck setzen... wer sieht da nicht schwarz für das Angeschlagene AMD!
> 
> ...



TweakTown: NVIDIA is completely dominating the GPU market, leaving AMD nothing but peanuts, even after the release of the Fury X and an entire range of 300 series cards. AMD's GPU market share drops again, even after the release of Fury X. NVIDIA continues to gain more GPU market share, while AMD's biggest GPU release ever sees them lose even more of the market.

The last time we had GPU market share numbers, NVIDIA was dominating AMD with 76% of the discrete GPU market, leaving AMD with scraps. This was back in Q4 2014 (with our article released in February 2015), where NVIDIA's best video card was the GeForce GTX 980.

Read more at AMD's GPU market share drops again, even after the release of Fury X

Fast forward to now, where we're in Q3 2015, and AMD has multiple new products on the market: the R9 Fury X, R9 Fury, R9 390X and a bunch of rebranded 300 series video cards. According to Mercury Research's latest data, NVIDIA has jumped from 76% of the discrete GPU market in Q4 2014 to 82% in Q2 2015. This leaves AMD with just 18% of the dGPU market share, even after the release of multiple new products from Team Red.


----------



## S754 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Da sieht man mal, dass die Fury und 300er Serie gar nichts gebracht hat


----------



## Leob12 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Naja Fiepproblem und Vram-Probleme tun wohl ihr übriges dazu.


----------



## Pro_PainKiller (19. August 2015)

*AW: Wegen schlechter Zahlen: AMD erwägt angeblich Aufspaltung des Unternehmens*

Doch - kurzzeitig einmal für ne Woche gute PR für AMD, nach Veröffentlichung der AMD eigenen Benchmarks  ;o)  rofl...   & AMD 'Overclockers Dream' Versprechen auf der E3  2015!

Forbes - Tech: Nvidia Increases Desktop GPU Market Share Again During Q2, Despite Multiple AMD Radeon Releases

Despite the release of AMD’s undeniably attractive liquid-cooled Radeon Fury X graphics card, completely new GPU architecture, and form-factor-slimming High-Bandwidth Memory, Nvidia still managed to increase their dominance over AMD in the 2nd quarter of 2015. In fact, Nvidia increased their lead more substantially than they did between Q4 2014 and Q1 2015, with the company now sitting at 82% desktop GPU market share, up from 77% last quarter.

AMD wanted you to believe that Fury X was a 980 Ti-killer, but their internal benchmark results didn’t hold water when the card was released to tech reviewers. The Fury X was also handicapped by a hard limitation of the first generation of High-Bandwidth Memory: a ceiling of 4GB. While I found very little to suggest that was a true bottleneck, it didn’t look good on paper stacked next to the 6GB of VRAM in Nvidia’s 980 Ti. Importantly, it didn’t inspire confidence in consumers, as enthusiasts know that while 4GB is adequate today, it’s anything but future proof especially with regards to 4K gaming.

Tja, wer nichts investiert - oder wie bei AMD "investieren kann" ....  und nur alte (2012) GCN Architektur recycelt oder wie bei der Fury X  AMD GCN (1.3) Technik auf 4'096 Stream Processors und 8.9 Milliarden Transistors aufbläht (+300W GPU) - kommt so auch 2015 nicht wirklich vom Fleck!


----------

